# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من روائع الأدب ،وطرائف العلم ، والحكمة .

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله رب العالمين  والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين ،

وبعد:

فبينما أنا  أقرأ في كتب الأدب ، ليرق طبعي ، وتنبل أخلاقي ، وتزكو نفسي ، وتسمو روحي ، وأجد سلوى عن كدر الدنيا ، ورفقا بنفسي ، وطلبا لطرائف الحكمة .
قابلني من الحكم والآداب مالا أستطيع  تجاوزه دون تقييده ،

 فعزمت بفضل الله تعالى على تقييد هذه الفوائد واللطائف والمعارف والحكم والأمثال في  كناشة  وجعلتها على موقعي المفضل المجلس العلمي حرسه الله للسنة وأهلها:
نفعا لنفسي وتعميما للخير.
أسأل الله أن يجعله خالصا لوجهه سبحانه .
وأن ينفعني وإخواني به آمين .

 بسم الله مستعينا :

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله واتقوا الله إن الله سميع عليم ( 1 ) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي ولا تجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض أن تحبط أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون ( 2 ) إن الذين يغضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله أولئك الذين امتحن الله قلوبهم للتقوى لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم( 3 ) ) 

هذه آداب أدب الله بها عباده المؤمنين فيما يعاملون به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من التوقير والاحترام والتبجيل والإعظام ، فقال : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله [ واتقوا الله ] ) ، أي : لا تسرعوا في الأشياء بين يديه ، أي : قبله ، بل كونوا تبعا له في جميع الأمور ، حتى يدخل في عموم هذا الأدب الشرعي حديث معاذ ، [ إذ ] قال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين بعثه إلى اليمن : " بم تحكم ؟ " قال : بكتاب الله . قال : " فإن لم تجد ؟ " قال : بسنة رسول الله . قال : " فإن لم تجد ؟ " قال : أجتهد رأيي ، فضرب في صدره وقال : " الحمد لله الذي وفق رسول رسول الله ، لما يرضي رسول الله " . 

وقد رواه أحمد ، وأبو داود ، والترمذي ، وابن ماجه . فالغرض منه أنه أخر رأيه ونظره واجتهاده إلى ما بعد الكتاب والسنة ، ولو قدمه قبل البحث عنهما لكان من باب التقديم بين يدي الله ورسوله . (انظر حاشية 1)

قال علي بن أبي طلحة ، عن ابن عباس : ( لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله ) : لا تقولوا خلاف الكتاب والسنة . 

وقال العوفي عنه : نهى أن يتكلموا بين يدي كلامه . 

وقال مجاهد : لا تفتاتوا على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بشيء ، حتى يقضي الله على لسانه . 

وقال الضحاك : لا تقضوا أمرا دون الله ورسوله من شرائع دينكم . 

وقال سفيان الثوري : ( لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله ) بقول ولا فعل . 

وقال الحسن البصري : ( لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله ) قال : لا تدعوا قبل الإمام . 

وقال قتادة : ذكر لنا أن ناسا كانوا يقولون : لو أنزل في كذا كذا ، وكذا لو صنع كذا ، فكره الله ذلك ، وتقدم فيه . 

( واتقوا الله ) أي : فيما أمركم به ، ( إن الله سميع ) أي : لأقوالكم ) عليم ) بنياتكم . 

*--------------------
*حاشية 1---فهذا الحديث ضعيف من حيث السند رغم شهرته عند أهل الحديث وعلى ألسنة الفقهاء والأصوليين، فقد رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند وأصحاب السنن وغيرهم بألفاظ مختلفة ومتقاربة، لكنه ضعفه كثير منهم.
قال عنه الترمذي: هذا حديث لا نعرفه إلاّ من هذا الوجه وليس إسناده عندي بمتصل.
وقال البخاري: لا يُعرف الحارث إلاّ بهذا ولا يصحّ.

وقال عنه الشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط: إسناده ضعيف لإبهام أصحاب معاذ، وجهالة الحارث بن عمرو.
وقال الشيخ حسين أسد: إسناده ضعيف لانقطاعه.
وقال الشيخ الألباني: ضعيف.
وصححه بعضهم كابن عبد البر وابن القيم.
والله أعلم.
*
التخريج من موقع إسلام ويب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

روى الامام البخاري  رحمه الله في  الأدب المفرد .
بَابُ بِرِّ الْوَالِدَيْنِ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِمَا
35- حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ الْغَسِيلِ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي أُسَيْدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَبَا أُسَيْدٍ يُحَدِّثُ الْقَوْمَ قَالَ : كُنَّا عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، هَلْ بَقِيَ مِنْ بِرِّ أَبَوَيَّ شَيْءٌ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِمَا أَبَرُّهُمَا ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، خِصَالٌ أَرْبَعٌ : الدُّعَاءُ لَهُمَا ، وَالِاسْتِغْفَا  رُ لَهُمَا ، وَإِنْفَاذُ عَهْدِهِمَا ، وَإِكْرَامُ صَدِيقِهِمَا ، وَصِلَةُ الرَّحِمِ الَّتِي لاَ رَحِمَ لَكَ إِلاَّ مِنْ قِبَلِهِمَا .

36- حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ يُونُسَ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ ، عَنْ عَاصِمٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ : تُرْفَعُ لِلْمَيِّتِ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ دَرَجَتُهُ . فَيَقُولُ : أَيْ رَبِّ ، أَيُّ شَيْءٍ هَذِهِ ؟ فَيُقَالُ : وَلَدُكَ اسْتَغْفَرَ لَكَ.

37- حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا سَلاَّمُ بْنُ أَبِي مُطِيعٍ ، عَنْ غَالِبٍ قَالَ : قَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سِيرِينَ : كُنَّا عِنْدَ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ لَيْلَةً ، فَقَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، وَلِأُمِّي ، وَلِمَنِ اسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمَا قَالَ لِي مُحَمَّدٌ : فَنَحْنُ نَسْتَغْفِرُ لَهُمَا حَتَّى نَدْخُلَ فِي دَعْوَةِ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ.

38- حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الرَّبِيعِ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا الْعَلاَءُ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ : إِذَا مَاتَ الْعَبْدُ انْقَطَعَ عَنْهُ عَمَلُهُ إِلاَّ مِنْ ثَلاَثٍ : صَدَقَةٍ جَارِيَةٍ ، أَوْ عِلْمٍ يُنْتَفَعُ بِهِ ، أَوْ وَلَدٍ صَالِحٍ يَدْعُو لَهُ .

39- حَدَّثَنَا يَسَرَةُ بْنُ صَفْوَانَ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ ، عَنْ عَمْرٍو ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، إِنَّ أُمِّي تُوُفِّيَتْ وَلَمْ تُوصِ ، أَفَيَنْفَعُهَا أَنْ أَتَصَدَّقَ عَنْهَا ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

روى الامام البخاري رحمه الله في الأدب المفرد .

بَابُ بِرِّ مِنْ كَانَ يَصِلُهُ أَبُوهُ

40- حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ صَالِحٍ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي اللَّيْثُ ، عَنْ خَالِدِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ : مَرَّ أَعْرَابِيٌّ فِي سَفَرٍ ، فَكَانَ أَبُو الأَعْرَابِيِّ صَدِيقًا لِعُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، فَقَالَ لِلأَعْرَابِيِّ : أَلَسْتَ ابْنَ فُلاَنٍ ؟ قَالَ : بَلَى ، فَأَمَرَ لَهُ ابْنُ عُمَرَ بِحِمَارٍ كَانَ يَسْتَعْقِبُ ، وَنَزَعَ عِمَامَتَهُ عَنْ رَأْسِهِ فَأَعْطَاهُ . فَقَالَ بَعْضُ مَنْ مَعَهُ : أَمَا يَكْفِيهِ دِرْهَمَانِ ؟ فَقَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم : احْفَظْ وُدَّ أَبِيكَ ، لاَ تَقْطَعْهُ فَيُطْفِئَ اللَّهُ نُورَكَ .

41- حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يَزِيدَ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا حَيْوَةُ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو عُثْمَانَ الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي الْوَلِيدِ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ : إِنَّ أَبَرَّ الْبِرِّ أَنْ يَصِلَ الرَّجُلُ أَهْلَ وُدِّ أَبِيهِ .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

روى الامام البخاري رحمه الله في الأدب المفرد .


بَابُ لاَ تَقْطَعْ مَنْ كَانَ يَصِلُ أَبَاكَ فَيُطْفَأَ نُورُكَ


42- أَخْبَرَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ لاَحِقٍ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي سَعْدُ بْنُ عُبَادَةَ الزُّرَقِيُّ ، أَنَّ أَبَاهُ قَالَ : كُنْتُ جَالِسًا فِي مَسْجِدِ الْمَدِينَةِ مَعَ عَمْرِو بْنِ عُثْمَانَ ، فَمَرَّ بِنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَلاَّمٍ مُتَّكِئًا عَلَى ابْنِ أَخِيهِ ، فَنَفَذَ عَنِ الْمَجْلِسِ ، ثُمَّ عَطَفَ عَلَيْهِ ، فَرَجَعَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَقَالَ : مَا شِئْتَ عَمْرَو بْنَ عُثْمَانَ ؟ مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثًا ، فَوَالَّذِي بَعَثَ مُحَمَّدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم بِالْحَقِّ ، إِنَّهُ لَفِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ، مَرَّتَيْنِ : لاَ تَقْطَعْ مَنْ كَانَ يَصِلُ أَبَاكَ فَيُطْفَأَ بِذَلِكَ نُورُكَ.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

روى الامام البخاري رحمه الله في الأدب المفرد .


بَابُ الْوُدُّ يُتَوَارَثُ

43- حَدَّثَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ فُلاَنِ بْنِ طَلْحَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ حَزْمٍ ، عَنْ رَجُلٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ : كَفَيْتُكَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ : إِنَّ الْوُدَّ يُتَوَارَثُ .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

روى الامام البخاري رحمه الله في الأدب المفرد .


بَابُ لاَ يُسَمِّي الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ ، وَلاَ يَجْلِسُ قَبْلَهُ ، وَلاَ يَمْشِي أَمَامَهُ.

44- حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الرَّبِيعِ ، عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ عُرْوَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ , أَوْ غَيْرِهِ أَنَّ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ أَبْصَرَ رَجُلَيْنِ ، فَقَالَ لِأَحَدِهِمَا : مَا هَذَا مِنْكَ ؟ فَقَالَ : أَبِي ، فَقَالَ : لاَ تُسَمِّهِ بِاسْمِهِ ، وَلاَ تَمْشِ أَمَامَهُ ، وَلا تَجْلِسْ قَبْلَهُ.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الامام البخاري رحمه الله في كتاب الأدب المفرد .

بَابُ : هَلْ يُكَنِّي أَبَاهُ ؟

45- حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ شَيْبَةَ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي يُونُسُ بْنُ يَحْيَى بْنِ نُبَاتَةَ ، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَوْهَبٍ ، عَنْ شَهْرِ بْنِ حَوْشَبٍ قَالَ : خَرَجْنَا مَعَ ابْنِ عُمَرَ ، فَقَال لَهُ سَالِمٌ : الصَّلاَةَ يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ.
46- قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ يَعْنِي : الْبُخَارِيَّ : حَدَّثَنَا أَصْحَابُنَا ، عَنْ وَكِيعٍ ، عَنْ سُفْيَانَ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ قَالَ : لَكِنْ أَبُو حَفْصٍ عُمَرُ قَضَى.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال البخاري رحمه الله 

 حَدَّثَنَا الْحُمَيْدِيُّ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعْدٍ ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي مُوسَى ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ : {وَآتِ ذَا الْقُرْبَى حَقَّهُ وَالْمِسْكِينَ وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ . . .} ، قَالَ : بَدَأَ فَأَمَرَهُ بِأَوْجَبِ الْحُقُوقِ ، وَدَلَّهُ عَلَى أَفْضَلِ الأَعْمَالِ إِذَا كَانَ عِنْدَهُ شَيْءٌ فَقَالَ : {وَآتِ ذَا الْقُرْبَى حَقَّهُ وَالْمِسْكِينَ وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ} ، وَعَلَّمَهُ إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ عِنْدَهُ شَيْءٌ كَيْفَ يَقُولُ ، فَقَالَ : {وَإِمَّا تُعْرِضَنَّ عَنْهُمُ ابْتِغَاءَ رَحْمَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكَ تَرْجُوهَا فَقُلْ لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَيْسُورًا} عِدَّةً حَسَنَةً كَأَنَّهُ قَدْ كَانَ ، وَلَعَلَّهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ، {وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ يَدَكَ مَغْلُولَةً إِلَى عُنُقِكَ} لاَ تُعْطِي شَيْئًا ، {وَلاَ تَبْسُطْهَا كُلَّ الْبَسْطِ} تُعْطِي مَا عِنْدَكَ ، {فَتَقْعُدَ مَلُومًا} يَلُومُكَ مَنْ يَأْتِيكَ بَعْدُ ، وَلاَ يَجِدُ عِنْدَكَ شَيْئًا {مَحْسُورًا} ، قَالَ : قَدْ حَسَّرَكَ مَنْ قَدْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بَابُ صِلَةِ الرَّحِمِ تَزِيدُ فِي الْعُمْرِ

56- حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ صَالِحٍ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي اللَّيْثُ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي عَقِيلٌ ، عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي أَنَسُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ : مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يُبْسَطَ لَهُ فِي رِزْقِهِ ، وَأَنْ يُنْسَأَ لَهُ فِي أَثَرِهِ ، فَلْيَصِلْ رَحِمَهُ .

57- حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مَعْنٍ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ : مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يُبْسَطَ لَهُ فِي رِزْقِهِ ، وَأَنْ يُنْسَأَ لَهُ فِي أَثَرِهِ ، فَلْيَصِلْ رَحِمَهُ .
بَابُ مَنْ وَصَلَ رَحِمَهُ أَحَبَّهُ أَهْلُهُ

58- حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَثِيرٍ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَانُ ، عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ ، عَنْ مَغْرَاءَ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ قَالَ : مَنِ اتَّقَى رَبَّهُ ، وَوَصَلَ رَحِمَهُ ، نُسِّئَ فِي أَجَلِهِ ، وَثَرَى مَالُهُ ، وَأَحَبَّهُ أَهْلُهُ.

59- حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا يُونُسُ بْنُ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي مَغْرَاءُ أَبُو مُخَارِقٍ هُوَ الْعَبْدِيُّ ، قَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ : مَنِ اتَّقَى رَبَّهُ ، وَوَصَلَ رَحِمَهُ ، أُنْسِئَ لَهُ فِي عُمْرِهِ ، وَثَرَى مَالُهُ ، وَأَحَبَّهُ أَهْلُهُ.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أبو بكر بن أبي الدنيا، قال: أنشدني الحسين بن عبد الرحمن:

إذا لم تتسامح بالأمور تعقدت ... عليك فسامح وامزج العسر باليسر
فلم أر أوقى للبلاء من التقى ... ولم أر للمكروه أشفى من الصبر

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

رأى أبو بكر رضي الله عنه رجلاً بيده ثوب فقال: هو للبيع؟ فقال: لا أصلحك الله!. فقال رضي الله عنه: هلا قلت: لا وأصلحك، لئلا يشتبه الدعاء لي بالدعاء علي؟

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يقول: لو كنت تاجراً لما اخترت عن العطر شيئاً، إن فاتني ربحه لم يفتني ريحه.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كان عثمان رضي الله عنه يقول: ما مسست فرجي بيميني مذ بايعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*مقامة الصمت*

يا أبا القاسم زعمتَ أنّكَ ما ألممْتَ بمعاطاةِ كأسِ العُقار لا في أوقاتِ الطّيشِ ولا إذ لبستَ ثوبَ الوَقار. وإنَّ حُمَيّاها لمْ تطرِ في هامتكِ. ولا دبّتْ في مفاصلِكِ. ولم تقفْ على حقيقةِ أثرِها وعملِها. ولا عرفْتَ ما معنى نشوتَهِا وثملِها. وأنّكَ منَ المصونينَ عمّا يُدنُّيها ويُدْني منها. والآمنينَ أنْ تُسألُ يومَ العرضِ أعمالُكَ عنها. إيهاً وإن صدرَتْ زعمتُكْ عنْ مصدوقَه وكانتْ كلمتُك محضةً غيرَ ممذوقه. فغيبةُ الأخِ المسلمِ من تعاطي الكأسِ أحرَمْ. والإمساكُ عنْ عرضهِ من تركِ المُعاقرةِ ألزَمْ إنَّ المُغتابَ فضَّ اللّه فمَه. يأكلُ لحمَ المُغتابِ ويشربُ دمَهُ. وذاكَ لعَمرُ اللّه شرٌ من شرْبِ ماءِ الكَرْمِ. وأغمسُ لصاحبِها في غِمارِ الإثمِ والجُرْم. فاسجُنْ يا أبا القاسم لسانَك. وأطبقْ عليهِ شفتيكَ وأسنانك. ثمَّ لا تُطلقْ عنهُ إلا ما ترى النطقَ منَ الصمتِ أفضلْ. وإلى رِضى اللّهِ وما يُزْلفُ إليهِ أوصلَ. وإلا فكنْ كأنّكَ أخرَسْ. واحذْر لِسانكَ فإنّهٌ ُ سبعٌ أو أفرَسْ. حسبُكَ ما أورَدَكَ إيّاهُ من المواردِ. وما صَبَّ في الأعراضِ منَ الصَّوارِدْ.
شعر:
ألا رُبَّ عبدٍ كفَّ أذيالَهُ ولَمْ ... يكُفَّ عنِ الجارِ القريبِ أذاتَهُ.
رطيبٌ بثَلبِ المسلمينَ لِسانهُ ... وإنْ كانَ لَمْ يَبلل براحٍ لَهاتَهُ.
ويرجو نجاةً منْ تَوجُّهِ سخطةٍ ... عَليهِ وكلا أعَزَّ نجاتَهُ.

مقامات الزمخشري

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

المستجاد من فعلات الأجواد

سأل رجل الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهما حاجة، فقال له يا هذا حق سؤالك إياي يعظم لدي، ومعرفتي بما يجب لك تكبر علي، ويدي تعجز عن نيلك بما أنت أهله، والكثير في ذات الله تعالى قليل، وما في ملكي وفاء لشكرك، فإن قبلت الميسور ورفعت عني مؤونة الاحتيال والاهتمام لما اتكلف من واجبك فعلت فقال: يا ابن بنت رسول الله اقبل القليل، واشكر العطية، واعذر على المنع، فدعا الحسن بوكيله وجعل يحاسبه على نفقاته حتى استقصاها، ثم قال: هات الفاضل من الثلاثمائة ألف فأحضر خمسين ألفاً قال: فما فعلت بالخمسمائة دينار قال: هي عندي قال: أحضرها فأحضرت فدفع الدراهم والدنانير إلى الرجل، وقال هات من يحملها لك، فأتاه بحمالين فدفع إليهما الحسن رداءه لكراء الحمل، فقال له مواليه: والله ما عندنا درهم فقال: لكنني أرجو أن يكون لي عند الله أجر عظيم.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أَشْأَمُ مِنْ خُمَيْرَةَ : هي فرس شيطن بن مدلج الجشمي وقد خرج معه قومه طالبين المرعى فأفلتت خميرة فطلبها شيطن بياض نهاره حتى أخذها وخرج بنو ذبيان غازين فرأوا آثارهما فقافوهما حتى أغاروا على الحي فقال شيطن 
( الطويل ) 
( جاءت بما يربي الدهيم لأهلها ... خميرة أو مسرى خميرة أشأم ) 
( فلا ضير إن عرضتها ووقفتها ... لوقع القنا كيما يضرجها الدم ) 
( وعرضتها في صدر أظمى بزينة ... سنان كنبراس النهامى لهذم ) 
( وكنت لها دون الرماح دريئة ... فتنجو وضاحى جلدها ليس يكلم ) 
( وببنا أرجى أن أوفى غنيمة ... أتتني بألفي دارع يتقمم ) 

المستصفى من أمثال العرب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال أبو العتاهية 
( فيا عجبا كيف يعصى الإله ... أم كيف يجحده الجاحد ) 
( وفي كل شيء له آية ... تدل على أنه الواحد ) 
( ولله في كل تحريكة ... وتسكينة في الورى شاهد )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال لبيد بن ربيعة 
( ألا كل ما خلا الله باطل ....... وكل نعيم لا محالة زائل ) 
( وكل ابن أنثى لو تطاول عمره ... إلى الغاية القصوى فللقبر آيل ) 
( وكل أناس سوف تدخل بينهم ... دويهية تصفر منها الأنامل ) 
( وكل امرىء يوما سيعرف سعيه ... إذا حصلت عند الإله الحصائل )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ولعبد الله بن المبارك رضي الله تعالى عنه 
( إذا ما الليل أظلم كابدوه ... فيسفر عنهم وهم ركوع ) 
( أطار الخوف نومهم فقاموا ... وأهل الأمن في الدنيا هجوع )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

( يا أيها الراكد كم ترقد ... قم يا حبيبي قد دنا الموعد ) 
( وخذ من الليل ولو ساعة ... تحظى إذا ما هجع الرقد ) 
( من نام حتى ينقضي ليله ... لم يبلغ المنزل لو يجهد )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كان بعض السلف يقول في دعائه: اللهم احفطني من أصدقائي، فسئل عن ذلك فقال: إني أحفظ نفسي من أعدائي. قال أبو سليمان: إن كانوا عندك أصدقاء فما أقر عينك بهم لأنك محفوظ فيهم، وإن كانوا غير أصدقاء فما وجه فكرك فيهم.
وقال الشاعر:
تود عدوي ثم تزعم أنني ... صديقك، ليس النوك عنك بعازب
وليس أخي من ودني رأي عينه ... ولكن أخي من ودني في المغائب
ومن ماله مالي إذا كنت معدماً ... ومالي له إن عض دهر بغارب
فما أنت إلا كيف أنت ومرحباً ... وبالبيض رواغ كروغ الثعالب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

مصنف بن أبي شيبة

حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ ، عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ ، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ يَذْكُرُهُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قَالَ : تَمَضْمَضُوا مِنَ اللَّبَنِ ، فَإِنَّ لَهُ دَسَمًا


 حَدَّثَنَا الْفَضْلُ بْنُ دُكَيْنٍ ، قَالَ : حدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ الشَّيْبَانِيُّ ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ عَبْدَ الْمَلِكِ بْنَ مَيْسَرَةَ ، عَنِ ابْنِ وَاثِلَةَ ؛ أَنَّ حُذَيْفَةَ دَعَا بِلَبَنٍ فَشَرِبَ وَشَرِبْت ، ثُمَّ دَعَا بِمَاءٍ فَتَمَضْمَضَ وَتَمَضْمَضْتُ


 حَدَّثَنَا خَالِدُ بْنُ مَخْلَدٍ ، عَنْ مُوسَى بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ الزَّمْعِيِّ ، قَالَ : أَنْبَأَنِي ابْنُ أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ زَمْعَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قَالَتْ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : إِذَا شَرِبْتُمَ اللَّبَنَ فَمَضْمِضُوا مِنْهُ ، فَإِنَّ لَهُ دَسَمًا.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

مصنف بن أبي شيبة 


- حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ عُلَيَّةَ ، عَنْ أَيُّوبَ ، عَنِ ابْنِ سِيرِينَ ، قَالَ : نُبِئْتُ أَنَّ ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ شَرِبَ لَبَنًا ، فَذَكَرُوا لَهُ الْوُضُوءَ وَالْمَضْمَضَةَ قَالَ : لاَ أُبَالِيه بَالَةً ، اسْمَحْ يُسْمَحْ لَك.

-حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ ، عَنْ قُرَّةَ بْنِ خَالِدٍ ، عَنْ يَزِيدَ ، عَنْ أَخِيهِ مُطَرِّفِ بْنِ الشِّخِّيرِ ، قَالَ : شَرِبْت لَبَنًا مَحْضًا بَعْدَ مَا تَوَضَّأْتُ فَسَأَلْت ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ ، فَقَالَ : مَا أُبَالِيه بَالَةً ، اسْمَحْ يُسْمَحْ لَك.

-حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ ، عَنْ مَالِكِ بْنِ مِغْوَلٍ ، عَنْ طَلْحَةَ ، قَالَ : سَأَلْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ، عَنِ الْوُضُوءِ مِنَ اللَّبَنِ ؟ قَالَ : مِنْ شَرَابٍ سَائِغٍ لِلشَّارِبِينَ ؟.

- حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ ، عَنْ مِسْعَرٍ ، قَالَ : قُلْتُ لِجَبَلَةَ : أَسَمِعْت ابْنَ عُمَرَ يَقُولُ : إنِّي لآَكُلُ اللَّحْمَ وَأَشْرَبُ اللَّبَنَ ، وَأُصَلِّي وَلاَ أَتَوَضَّأُ ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ.

-حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ فُضَيْلٍ ، عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ السَّائِبِ ، قَالَ : كَانَ أَبُو عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ ، فَأَتَاهُ مُدْرِكُ بْنُ عُمَارَةَ بِلَبَنٍ فَشَرِبَهُ ، فَقَالَ مُدْرِكٌ : هَذَا مَاءٌ فَمَضْمِضْ ، قَالَ : مِنْ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ ؟ أمِنَ السَّائِغِ الطَّيِّبِ؟!

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - ان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شرب لبنًا فمضمض وقال: إن لـه دسمًا. [البخاري ومسلم ].
قال ابن حجر في الفتح (فيه بيان العله للمضمضة من اللبن فيدل على استحبابها من كل شيء دسم) .
﻿

قال ابن عبد القوي في منظومة الآداب :
ويكره نوم المرء من قبل غسله *** من الدهن والألبان للفم واليد 


وقد قال الباجي في (المنتقى 4/339) : ويغسل يده بعد الطعام ويمضمض مما له دسم لما روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه شرب لبنا ، ثم تمضمض وقال : إن له دسما ؛ ولأن ذلك نوع من النظافة مشروعة كالسواك .اهـ



​
وقال المناوي في (فيض القدير 1/496) :
وقيس باللبن المضمضة من ذي دسم بل أخذ من مضمضته صلى الله عليه وسلم من السويق ندبها في غير ما له دسم أيضا إذا كان يعلق منه شئ بين الأسنان أو نواحي الفم ، وذكر بعض الأطباء أن بقايا اللبن يضر باللثة والأسنان ، وللمضمضة عند الأكل وشرب غير الماء فوائد دينية منها سلامة الأسنان من الحفر ونحوه إذ بقايا المأكول يورثه ، وسلامة الفم من البخر وغير ذلك . اهـ


وقد نصّ الحافظُ في (الفتح 1/313) على استحباب المضمضة من كل شيء دسم , وكذلك قبله النووي - رحمه الله - إذ قال في شرح مسلم : قال العلماء : وكذلك غيره من المأكول والمشروب تستحب له المضمضة ، ولئلا تبقى منه بقايا يبتلعها في حال الصلاة ، ولتنقطع لزوجته ودسمه ، ويتطهر فمه . اهـ
وقال الملاّ علي القاري في (مرقاة المفاتيح 2/239) :
وقيل المضمضة بالماء مستحبة عن كل ماله دسومة إذ يبقى في الفم بقية تصل إلى باطنه في الصلاة فعلى هذا ينبغي أن يمضمض من كل ما خيف منه الوصول إلى الباطن طردا للعلة . اهـ


وقال الشيخُ العلامة ابن عثيمين في (شرح صحيح البخاري - كتاب الأطعمة - الشريط 13 - الوجه الثاني) :فيه دليل على أنه ينبغي لمن شرب اللبن أن يتمضمض , لينظف فمه من الدسم , ويلحق به كل طعام أو شراب فيه دسم , فإنه ينبغي للإنسان أن يتمضمض حتى يزول ما في فمه من هذا الدسم , لأن بقاء الدسم في الفم ربما ينتج عنه روائح كريهة , أو أمراض على اللثة أو اللسان , فكان من الحكمة أن يتمضمض الإنسان من أجل هذا الدسم . اهـ 
( بيان الحكمة من المضمضة من شرب اللبن ) جزء من محاضرة : ( شرح صحيح ابن خزيمة_كتاب الوضوء [4] ) للشيخ : ( عبد العزيز بن عبد الله الراجحي )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال وهب : إنَّما الدُّنيا والآخرة كرجلٍ له امرأتانِ : إنْ أرضى إحداهما أسخط الأخرى

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومن كلام جندب بن عبد الله الصَّحابي : حبُّ الدُّنيا رأسُ كلِّ خطيئةٍ  ، وروي مرفوعاً ، ورُوي عن الحسن مرسلاً  .
قال الحسن : من أحبَّ الدُّنيا وسرَّته ، خرج حبُّ الآخرة من قلبه  .
وقال عونُ بن عبد الله : الدُّنيا والآخرةُ في القلب ككفَّتي الميزان بِقَدْرِ ما ترجحُ إحداهُما تخِفُّ الأخرى  .


جامع العلوم والحكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

والصدق أفضل ما لفظت به ... إن النفاق سجية تردي
إني وإن أظهرت شكركم ... أخفي وأضمر غير ما أبدي
لا مرحباً بوصال ذي ملق ... يكدي مودته ولا يجدي
وإذا الصديق ذممت خلته ... صيرت قطع حباله وكدي
حتى أرى رجلاً يعاشرني ... بمودة أطرى من الورد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وما الود إلا عند من هو أهله ... وما الشر إلا عند من هو حامله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وإذا سمعت نميمة فتعدها ... وتحفظن من الذي أنباكها
وذر النميمة لا تكن من أهلها ... وتجنبن من صاغها أو حاكها

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال: أنشدنا ثعلب لأعرابي:
وذي رحم قلمت أظفار ضغنه ... بحلمي عنه وهو ليس له حلم
إذا سمته وصل القرابة سامني ... قطيعتها، تلك السفاهة والظلم
ويسعى إذا أبني ليهدم صالحي ... وليس الذي يبني كمن شأنه الهدم
يحاول رغمي لا يحاول غيره ... وكالموت عندي أن يسوغ له الرغم
فإن أنتصر منه أكن مثل رائش ... سهام عدو يستهاض بها العظم
وإن أعف عنه أغض عيناً على قذى ... وليس له بالصفح عن ذنبه علم
فما زلت في لين له وتعطف ... عليه كما تحنو على الولد الأم
لأستل ذاك الضغن حتى استللته ... وقد كان ذا ضغن يضيق له الحزم
فداويت منه الحقد والمرء قادر ... على سهمه ما دام في كفه السهم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فحقيق على صاحب السر ألا يستودعه إلا القادر على نفسه، والقاهر لنزواتها عند حركاتها وشهواتها، بل المجاهد لها، المعتاد عند الجهاد غلبها وقهرها.
وإنما يتم للإنسان ذلك بخاصة قوة العقل الذي هو أفضل موهبة الله تعالى، وأكبر نعمة له على العبد، وبه فضل الإنسان على سائر الحيوان.
ولولا هذا الجوهر الكريم الذي هو مسيطر على النفس ومشرف عليها، لكان الإنسان كسائر الحيوانات غير الناطقة في ظهور قوى النفس منه مرسلة من غير رقبة، ومهملة بغير رعية، ولكنه بهذا الجوهر النفيس في جهاد للنفس عظيم.

الهوامل والهوامش

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال أبو خراش الهذلي: الطويلتقول أراه بعد عروة لاهياً ... وذلك رزءٌ لو علمت جليل
فلا تحسبي أنّي تناسيت عهده ... ولكنّ صبري يا أميم جميل

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال أبو ذؤيب: الكامل
وتجلّدي للشّامتين أريهم ... أنّي لريب الدّهر لا أتضعضع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

: يروى أن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب رحمهما الله دخل على معاوية وهو في علة له غليظة، فقال معاوية: ساندوني ثم تمثل بهذا البيت:
وتجلّدي للشامتين أريهم ... أني لريب الدهر لا أتضعضع
فسلم الحسين رحمه الله ثم تمثل:
وإذا المنيّة أنشبت أظفارها ... ألفيت كلّ تميمةٍ لا تنفع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

روي أن فيلسوفاً كتب لتلميذه يقول: إن مجاور رجال السوء ومصاحبهم كراكب البحر: إن سلم من الغرق لم يسلم من المخاوف.

كليلة ودمنة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال حكيم هندي: لا شيء أفضل من المودة، ومن خلصت مودته كان أهلاً أن يخلطه الرجل بنفسه، ولا يدخر عنه شيئاً، ولا يكتمه سراً:

فإن حفظ السر رأس الأدب.
 فإذا كان السر عند الأمين الكتوم فقد احترز من التضييع
؛ مع أنه خليق ألا يتكلم به؛ ولا يتم سرٌ ين اثنين قد علماه وتفاوضاه. فإذا تكلم بالسر اثنان فلا بد من ثالث من جهة أحدهما؛ فإذا صار إلى الثلاثة فقد شاع وذاع، حتى لا يستطيع صاحبه أن يجحده ويكابر عنه؛ كالغيم إذا كان متقطعاً في السماء فقال قائل: هذا غيمٌ متقطعٌ، لا يقدر أحدٌ على تكذيبه.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن الجوزي رحمه الله

فلما كانت النفس تمل من الجد ، لم يكن بأس بإطلاقها في مزح ترتاح به
 - كان الزهري يقول : هاتوا من أشعاركم ، هاتوا من طرفكم ، أفيضوا في بعض ما يخف عليكم وتأنس به طباعكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقد كان شعبة يحدث الناس ، فإذا تلمح أبا زيد النحوي في أخريات الناس ، قال : يا أبا زيد !

 ( استعجمت دار نعم ما تكلمنا ** والدار لو كلمتنا ذات أخبار )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال حماد بن سلمة : لا يحب الملح إلا ذكران الرجال ، ولا يكرهها إلا مؤنثوهم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن بكر بن عبد الله المزني ، قال : كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتبادحون بالبطيخ ، فإذا كانت الحقائق كانوا الرجال

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال قبيصة : كان سفيان مزاحا ، ولقد كنت أجيء إليه مع القوم فأتأخر خلفهم مخافة أن يحيرني بمزاحه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال سفيان بن عيينة : أتينا مرة مسعر بن كدام ، فوجدناه يصلي ، فأطال الصلاة جدا ، ثم التفت إلينا متبسما ، فأنشدنا :

 ( ألا تلك عزة قد أقبلت ** ترفع نحوي طرفا غضيضا 

تقول : مرضنا فما عدتنا ** وكيف يعود مريض مريضا )

 قال : فقلت : رحمك الله ، بعد هذه الصلاة هذا ! قال : نعم ! مرة هكذا ومرة هكذا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومعنى المجون : صرف اللفظ عن حقيقته إلى معنى آخر ، وذلك يدل على قوة الفطنة

*بن الجوزي*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن محمد بن كعب القرظيّ ، قال : جاء رجل إلى سليمان النبي [ صلى الله عليه وسلم ] ، فقال : يا نبي الله ! إن لي جيراناً يسرقون إوزّي ، فنادى : الصلاة جامعة ؛ ثمّ خطبهم ، فقال في خطبته : واحدكم يسرق إوزّة جاره ، ثمّ يدخل المسجد والرّيش على رأسه ! فمسح رجلٌ رأسه ، فقال سليمان : خذوه ، فإنّه صاحبكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وذكروا في الإسرائيليات أنّ الهدهد جاء إلى سليمان ، فقال : أريد أن تكون في ضيافتي ، فقال سليمان : أنا وحدي ؟ فقال : لا ! بل أنت والعسكر ، في يوم كذا ، على جزيرة كذا ؛ فلمّا كان ذلك اليوم ، جاء سليمان و عسكره ، فطار الهدهد ، فصاد جرادةً ، فخنقها ، ورمى بها في البحر ، وقال : كلوا ، فمن لم ينل من اللّحم نال من المرقة ؛ فضحك سليمان من ذلك وجنوده حولاً كاملاً

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن أبي هريرة ، قال : قال رجل : يا رسول الله ! إن لي جاراً يؤذيني ، فقال : ' انطلق ، فأخرج متاعك إلى الطريق ' فأنطلق ، فأخرج متاعه ، فاجتمع الناس عليه ، فقالوا : ما شأنك ؟ فقال : لي جارٌ يؤذيني ، فذكرت ذلك للنبي [ صلى الله عليه وسلم ] ، فقال : ' انطلق ! فأخرج متاعك إلى 
الطريق ' ، فجعلوا يقولون : اللهّم العنة ، اللّهم اخزه ؛ فبلغه ، فأتاه ، فقال : ارجع إلى منزلك ، فوالله لا أؤذيك

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال محمد بن إسحاق : لما خرج رسول الله [ صلى الله عليه وسلم ] إلى بدر ، خرج هو ورجلٌ آخر تبعه ، فرأيا رجلاً ، فسألاه عن قريش وعن محمد وأصحابه ، فقال الشيخ : لا أخبركما حتى تخبراني من أنتما ؛ فقال رسول الله [ صلى الله عليه وسلم ] : ' إذا أخبرتنا أخبرناك ' فقال الشيخ : بلغني أن محمداً وأصحابه خرجوا يوم كذا ، فإن كان صدق الذي أخبرني فهم اليوم بمكان كذا ، وبلغني أن قريشاً خرجوا يوم كذا ، فإن كان صدق الذي أخبرني فهم اليوم بمكان كذا
ثم قال : ممن أنتم ؟ فقال رسول الله [ صلى الله عليه وسلم ] : ' نحن من ماء ' وكان العراق يسمى ماءً ، فأوهمه أنّه من العراق ، وإنّما أراد أنّه خلق من نطفة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن أنس ، قال : لما هاجر رسول الله [ صلى الله عليه وسلم ] ، كان يركب ، وأبو بكر رديفه ، وكان أبو بكر يعرف لاختلافه إلى الشام ، فكان يمرّ بالقوم ، فيقولون : من هذا بين يديك يا أبا بكرٍ ؟ فيقول : هذا يهديني

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن زيد بن أسلم ، عن أبيه ، قال : وفدت على عمر بن الخطاب حللٌ من اليمن ، فقسمها بين الناس ، فرأى فيها حلّة رديئة ، فقال : كيف أصنع بها ؟ إن أعطيتها أحداً لم يقبلها إذا رأى هذا العيب فيها ؛ فأخذها ، فطواها ، فجعلها تحت مجلسه ، فأخرج طرفها ، ووضع الحلل بين يديه ، فجعل يقسم بين الناس ، فدخل الزبير بن العوّام وهو على تلك الحال ؛ قال : فجعل ينظر إلى تلك الحلة ، فقال : ما هذه الحلة ؟ قال عمر : دع هذه عنك
قال : ما هيه ، ما هيه ، ما شأنها ؟ قال : دع هذه عنك
قال : فأعطينيها ؛ قال : إنّك لا ترضاها
قال : 
بلى ! قد رضيتها ؛ فلما توثّق منه واشترط عليه أن يقبلها ولا يردّها ، رمى بها إليه ؛ فلمّا أخذها الزّبير ، ونظر إليها ، إذا هي رديئةٌ ، فقال : لا أريدها ؛ فقال عمر : أيهات ، قد فرغت منها ؛ فأجازه عليها وأبى أن يقبلها منه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال يهودي لأمير المؤمنين علي : ما دفنتم نبيكم حتى قالت الأنصار : منّا أميرٌ ومنكم أميرٌ ! فقال له عليٌ : أنتم ما جفّت أقدامكم من البحر حتى قلتم : اجعل لنا إلهاً !

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن أبي مليكة ، قال : قال ابن الزبير لابن جعفر : أتذكر إذ تلقينا رسول الله [ صلى الله عليه وسلم ] ، أنا وأنت وابن عباس ، قال : نعم ، فحملنا وتركك

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن أبي رزين ، قال : سئل العباس : أنت أكبر أم رسول الله [ صلى الله عليه وسلم ] ؟ قال : هو أكبر مني ، وأنا ولدت قبله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن مجاهد ، قال : بينا رسول الله [ صلى الله عليه وسلم ] في أصحابه ، إذ وجد ريحاً ، فقال : ' ليقم صاحب هذه الريح فليتوضأ ' ، فاستحيا الرجل ، ثمّ قال : ' ليقم صاحب هذه الريح فليتوضأ ، فإن الله لا يستحيي من الحق ' فقال العباس : ألا نقوم ، يا رسول الله ؛ كلنا نتوضأ ؟

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

- عن ابن عباس : وروي مثل هذه القصة في خلافة عمر ، فقال جرير : يتوضأ القوم كلهم ؟ فقال عمر : نعم السّيد كنت في الجاهلية ، ونعم السيد أنت في الإسلام

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن زيد بن أسلم ، عن أبيه ، أن عمر بن الخطاب استعمل المغيرة بن شعبة على البحرين ، فكرهوه ، فعزله عنهم ، فخافوا أن يردّه ، فقال دهقانهم : اجمعوا مئة ألف درهم حتى أذهب بها إلى عمر وأقول له : إن المغيرة اختان هذا ودفعه إليّ ؛ ففعلوا ، فأتى عمر ، وقال : إنّ المغيرة اختان هذا ودفعه إليّ ؛ فدعا عمر المغيرة ، وقال : ما يقول هذا ؟ قال : كذب ! إنما كانت مئتي ألف ! قال : فما حملك على ذلك ؟ قال : العيال والحاجة
فقال عمر للعلج : ما تقول ؟ قال : والله لأصدقنّك ! والله ما دفع إلي قليلاً و لا كثيراً ! فقال عمر للمغيرة : ما أردت إلى هذا ؟ قال : الخبيث كذب عليّ ، فأحببت أن أخزيه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن نافعٍ ، قال : كان عبد الله بن عمر يمازح مولاة له ، فيقول لها : خلقني خالق الكرام وخلقك خالق اللئام ! فتغضب وتصيح وتبكي ، ويضحك عبد الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ولمّا قدم معاوية حاجاً تلقّته قريشٌ بوادي القرى ، وتلقّته الأنصار بأجزاع المدينة ، فقال لهم : ما منعكم أن تلقوني حيث تلقتني قريشٌ ؟ قالوا : لم يكن دوابٌ ؛ قال : فأين النواضحٌ ؟ قالوا : أنضيناها يوم بدرٍ في طلب أبي سفيان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال معاوية لعبد الله بن عامر : إن لي إليك حاجةٌ ، أتقضيها ؟ قال : نعم ! ولي إليك حاجةٌ ، أتمضيها ؟ قال : نعم ؛ قال : سل حاجتك ، قال : أريد أن تهب لي دورك وضياعك بالطائف ؛ قال : قد فعلت ؛ قال : وصلتك رحمٌ ، فسل حاجتك ؛ قال : أن تردها عليّ ؛ قال : قد فعلت

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال رجلٌ لأبي الأسود الدؤلي : أشهد معاوية بدراً ؟ فقال : نعم ، من ذاك الجانب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

روى سعيدٌ المقبري ، عن أبي هريرة ، أنّه قال : ' لا يزالً العبدُ في صلاةٍ ما لم يحدث ' فقال رجلٌ من القوم أعجمي : ما الحدثُ يا أبا هريرة ؟ قال : الصوت ، قال : وما الصوت ؟ فجعل أبو هريرة يضرط بفيه حتى أفهمه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن زكرياء بن أبي زائدة ، قال : كنت مع الشعبي في 
مسجد الكوفة ، إذ أقبل حمّال على كتفه كودن ، فوضعه ، ودخل إليه ، فقال : يا شعبي ! إبليس كانت له زوجةٌ ؟ قال : ذاك عرسٌ ما شهدته ، قال : هذا عالم العراق يسأل عن مسألةٍ فلا يجيب ! فقال : ردّوه ، نعم له زوجةٌ ، قال الله عز وجل : ! ( أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني ) ! [ 18 سورة الكهف / الآية : 50 ] ولا تكون الذّرّيّة إلا من زوجةٍ
قال : فما كان اسمها ؟ قال : ذاك إملاكٌ ما شهدته

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ولقيه رجلٌ وهو واقفٌ مع امرأةٍ يكلّمها ، فقال الرجل : أيّكما الشّعبيّ ؟ فأومأ الشعبيّ إلى المرأة ، وقال : هذه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ودخل الشعبي على عبد الملك ، فقال له : كم عطاءك ؟ قال : ألفي درهم
فقال : لحن العراقي ؛ ثم رد عليه ، فقال : كم عطاؤك ؟ قال ألفاً درهم
قال : ألم تقل : ألفي درهم ! فقال : لحن أمير المؤمنين فلحنت ، لأني كرهت أن يكون راجلاً وأكون فارساً

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ودخل الشعبي الحمام ، فرأى داود الأوديّ بلا مئزر ، فغمض عينيه ، فقال له داود : متى عميت يا أبا عمرو ؟ قال : منذ هتك الله سترك

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقيل للشعبي : هل تمرض الروح ؟ قال : نعم ! من ظل الثقلاء

- قال بعض أصحابه : فمررت به يوماً وهو بين ثقيلين ، فقلت : كيف الروح ؟ قال : في النزع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن جرير ، قال : جئت الأعمش يوماً ، فوجدته قاعداً في ناحيةٍ ، وفي الموضع خليجٌ من ماء المطر ، فجاء رجلٌ عليه سواد ، فرأى الأعمش وعليه فروةٌ ، فقال : قم عبرني هذا الخليج ؛ وجذب بيده ، فأقامه ، وركبه ، وقال : ! ( سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين ) ! [ 43 سورة الزخرف / الآية 13 ]
فمضى به الأعمش حتى توسط الخليج ، ثم رمى به ، وقال : ! ( وقل رب أنزلني منزلا مباركا وأنت خير المنزلين ) ! [ 23 سورة المؤمنون / الآية : 29 ]
ثمّ خرج ، وتركه يتخبّط في الماء

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

مَنْ كانَ للخَيرِ مَنّاعاً فليسَ لَهُ ** على الحَقِيقَةِ إخوانٌ وأخْدانُ




مَنْ جادَ بالمالِ مالَ النَّاسُ قاطِبَةٌ ** إلَيهِ والمالُ للإنسان فَتّالُ




مَنْ سالَمَ النّاسَ يسلَمْ من غوائِلِهمْ ** وعاشَ وَهْوَ قَريرُ العَينِ جَذْلانُ




مَنْ كانَ للعَقلِ سُلطانٌ عَلَيهِ غَدا ** وما على نَفسِهِ للحِرْصِ سُلطانُ




مَنْ مّدَّ طَرْفاً بفَرطِ الجَهلِ نحو هَوىً ** أغضى على الحَقِّ يَوماً وهْوَ خَزْيانُ




مَنْ عاشَرَ النّاسَ لاقى مِنهُمُ نَصبَاً ** لأنَّ سوسَهُمُ بَغْيٌ وعُدْوانُ




ومَنْ يُفَتِّشْ عنِ الإخوانِ يلقهم ** فَجُلُّ إخْوانِ هَذا العَصرِ خَوّانُ




منِ استشارَ صُروفَ الدَّهرِ قامَ لهُ ** على حقيقةِ طَبعِ بُرهانُ




مَنْ يَزْرَعِ الشَّرَّ يَحصُدْ في عواقبِهِ ** نَدامَةً ولِحَصدِ الزَّرْعِ إبّانُ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وكُلُّ كَسْرٍ فإنَّ الله يَجبُرُهُ ** وما لِكَسرِ قَناةِ الدِّينِ جُبْرانُ

إذا جَفاكَ خليلٌ كنتَ تألفُهُ ** فاطلُبْ سِواهُ فَكُلُّ النَّاسِ إخوانُ

وإن نّبَتْ بِكَ أوطانٌ نَشَأُتَ بها ** فارحَلْ فكلُّ بِلادِ اللهِ أوطانُ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن الهيثم بن عدي ، قال : قيل للأعمش : ممّ عمشت عيناك ؟ قال : من النظر إلى الثقلاء

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الأعمش : وقال جالينوس : لكل شيءٍ حمى ، وحمى الروح النظر إلى الثقلاء

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال شريك : سمعت الأعمش يقول : إذا كان عن يسارك ثقيلٌ وأنت في الصلاة ، فتسليمة عن اليمين تجزءك

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال سعيد الورّاق : كان للأعمش جارٌ ، كان لا يزال يعرض عليه المنزل ؛ يقول : لو دخلت فأكلت كسرةً وملحاً ؟ فيأبى عليه الأعمش ، فعرض عليه ذات يوم ، فوافق جوع الأعمش ، فقال : مرّ بنا ؛ فدخل منزله ، فقرّب إليه كسرةً وملحاً ؛ إذ سأل سائلٌ ، فقال له ربّ المنزل : بورك فيك ، فأعاد عليه المسألة ، فقال له : بورك فيك ؛ فلما سأل الثالثة ، قال له : اذهب ، وإلا والله خرجت إليك بالعصا ! قال : فناداه الأعمش : اذهب ويحك ! ولا والله ما رأيت أحداً أصدق مواعيد منه ، هو منذ سنةٍ يعدني على كسرةٍ وملح ، ولا والله ما زادني عليهما

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الأعمش لجليسٍ له : تشتهي كذا وكذا من الطعام ؟ 
فوصف طعاماً طيباً ؛ فقال : نعم ؛ قال : فأنهض بنا ؛ فدخل به منزله ، فقدّم رغيفين يابسين وكامخاً ، وقال : كل ؛ قال : أين ما قلت ؟ قال : ما قلت لك عندي ، إنّما قلت تشتهي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

دخل على الأعمش رجلٌ يعوده ، فقال له : ما أشدّ ما مرّ بك في علّتك هذه ؟ قال : دخولك

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال أبو بكرٍ بن عياش : كنّا نسمي الأعمش سيّد المحدثين ، وكنّا نجيء إليه إذا فرغنا من الدّوران ، فيقول : عند من كنتم ؟ فيقول : عند فلان ؛ فيقول : طبلٌ مخرقٌ ؛ ويقول : عند من ؟ فنقول : فلانٌ ، فيقول : دفٌ ممزّقٌ
وكان يخرج إلينا شيئاً لنأكله ، فقلنا يوماً : لا يخرج إليكم الأعمش شيئاً إلا أكلتموه
قال : فأخرج إلينا سنّاً ، فأكلناه ، ودخل ، فأخرج فتيتاً ، فشربناه ، فدخل ، فأخرج إجانةً صغيرةً وقتاً ، وقال : فعل الله بكم وفعل ! أكلتم قوتي وقوت امرأتي ، وشربتم فتيتها ! هذا علفٌ الشاة ، كلوا ! قال : فمكثنا ثلاثين يوماً لا نكتب فزعاً منه ، حتى كلّمنا إنساناً عطاراً كان يجلس إليه حتى كلمه لنا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

1 - قال بعض العلماء لابنه: يا بني، عليك بالشّكر، فإنّه يديم النّعمة ويزيل المحنة، وأكثر من الدّعاء؛ فإنّه يمحّص الذّنوب.
2 - وقيل: من صفة المؤمن أن يكون في الرّخاء شكورا، وفي البلاء صبورا.
3 - وقيل: الكمال في ثلاث: الشّكر مع الفقر، والصّبر عند المصيبة، وحسن التّدبير في المعيشة.
4 - وقال بعض الرّهبان: طوبى لمن شغل قلبه بشكر النّعم عن البطر بها.
5 - وقيل: قد عجز من لم يعدّ لكلّ بلاء صبرا، ولكلّ نعمة شكرا، ومن لم يعلم أن مع العسر يسرا.
6 - وقيل: النّعمة عروس مهرها الشّكر.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جاءت مولاة لعمر بن عبد العزيز ، فقصت أنها رأت في المنام كأن الصراط قد نصب على جهنم ، وهي تزفر على أهلها ، وذكرت أنها رأت رجالا مروا على الصراط فأخذتهم النار . قالت : ورأيتك يا أمير المؤمنين وقد جيء بك ، فوقع مغشيا عليه وبقي زمانا مضطربا ، وهي تصيح في أذنه : رأيتك والله قد نجوت .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حين ذكر الله الدنيا قال : " فامشوا في مناكبها "
وحين ذكر الذكر فيها قال : " فاسعوا إلى ذكر الله "
وحين تكلم عن الجنة قال : " وسارعوا " و " سابقوا " 
وحين تكلم عن العليّ قال : " ففروا إلى الله "

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

" ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكِتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا فَمِنْهُمْ ظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْكَبِيرُ "
قال محمد بن الحنفية : إنها أمة مرحومة ، الظالم مغفور له ، والمقتصد في الجنان عند الله ، والسابق بالخيرات في الدرجات عند الله .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*إذَا شئت أَنْ تَلْقَى عَدُوَّكَ رَاغِماً         
(*

*فَتُحْرِقَهُ حُزُنْاً وَتَقْتُلَهُ غَمًّا                           
(*


*فَعَلَيْكَ بالإِخْلاَصِ وَالزُّهْدِ والتُّقَى            
(* 

*فَمَنْ فَازَ فِيْهَا مَاتَ حُسَّادُهُ هَمًّا          
(*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

دخل ابن محيريز حانوتا وهو يريد ان يشتري ثوبا ، فقال رجل لصاحب الحانوت : هذا ابن محيريز فأحسن بيعه .. فغضب وخرج ، وقال : إنما نشتري بأموالنا ، لسنا نشتري بديننا .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قسم أمير البصرة أمواله على أهل البصرة ، فبعث إلى مالك بن دينار فقبل . فأتاه محمد بن واسع ، فقال : يا مالك ، أقبلت جوائز السلطان ؟ قال : يا أبا بكر ، سل جلسائي . قالوا : يا أبا بكر ، اشترى بهم رقابا فاعتقهم . فقال له محمد بن واسع : أنشدك الله : أقلبك الساعة له على ما كان قبل أن يجيزك ؟ قال : اللهم لا ، قال : أترى أي شيء دخل عليك ؟ فقال مالك لجلسائه : إنما مالك حمار ، إنما يعبد الله مثل محمد بن واسع .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

تعلّم ما الرزية فقد مال == ولا شاة تموت ولا بعير 
ولكن الرزية فقد حر == يموت بموته بشر كثيــر

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فائدة : وقَفَ قَوْمٌ علَى عَالمٍ فَقَالُوا : إنَّا سَائِلُوكَ أَفَمُجِيْبُنَا أَنْتَ ؟ قَالَ : سَلُوْا وَلاَ تُكْثِرُوْا ، فَإِنَّ النَّهارَ لَنْ يَعُوْدَ ، والطَّالِبَ حَثِيْث في طَلبِه . قَالُوْا : فأَوْصِنَا . قال : تَزَوَّدُوْا عَلَى قَدْر سَفَرِكُمْ فإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ مَا أَبْلَغَ البُغْيَةَ . ثُمّ قَالَ : الأيامُ صحائفُ الأَعْمَارِ فَخَلِّدُوْهَا أَحْسَنَ الأَعْمال ، فإِنَّ الفُرَصَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَابِ ، وَالتَّوَاني مِنْ أَخْلاَقِ الكُسَالَى والخَوالِفِ ، وَمَن اسْتَوْطَنَ مَرْكَبَ العَجْز عَثرَ بِه ، وتَزَوَّجَ التَّواني بالكَسَل فَوُلِدَ بيَنْهُما الخُسَرْان أ .هـ . قال بَعْضُهُم :


*تَزَوَجَتِ البَطَالَةُ بالتَّواني        * 

*فأَوْلَدَهَا غُلاَماً مَعْ غُلامَهْ                          * 



*فأَمَّا الإِبْنُ سَمَّوْهُ بِفَقْرِ            * 

*وَأَمَّا البنْتُ سَمَّوْهَا نَدَامَهْ         * 




 -------------------------------------------------

*يَا سَاكِنَ الدُنْيَا تَأَهَّبْ         
*

*وَانْتظِرْ يَوْمَ الفِرَاقْ                            * 



*وَأَعِدَّ زَاداً لِلرَّحِيْلْ            
*

*فَسَوْفَ يُحْدَى بِالرّفُاقْ           
*






*وابْكِ الذُنوُبَ بأَدْمُعٍ        * 

*تَنْهَلُّ مِنْ سُحْبِ المَآقْ                          * 



*يا مَنْ أَضَاعَ زَمَانَهُ            
*

*أَرَضِيْتَ مَا يَفْنَى بِبَاقْ          
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أنفع أدوية الحفظ 
قال علي بن خشرم : ما رايت بيد وكيع كتابا قط ، إنما هو حفظ ، فسألته عن أدوية الحفظ ، فقال : إن علمتك الدواء استعملته ؟ قلت : إي والله ، قال : ترك المعاصي ، ما جربت مثله للحفظ .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قناديل دين الله يسعى بحملها ......... رجال بهم يحيا حديث محمد
هم حملوا الآثار عن كل عالم ......... تقي ، صدوق ، فاضل متعبد 
محابرهم زهر تضيء كأنهـــا ........ قناديل حبر ناسك وسط مسجد 
تساق إلى من كان في الفقه عالما ... ومن صنف الأحكام من كل مسند

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

خرج (( عمر بن عبيد الله )) يوما وكان من المشهورين بالكرم والسخاء
وبينما هو في طريقه مر بحديقة ( بستان ) ورأى
غلاما مملوك يجلس بجوار حائطها يتناول طعامه فاقترب كلب من الغلام ,
...
فأخذ الغلام يلقي الى الكلب بلقمة , ويأكل لقمة
(( وعمر )) ينظر إليه ويتعجب مما يفعل , فسأله (( عمر )) أهذا الكلب كلبك ؟؟
قال الغلام : لا
قال ((عمر )) : فلما تطعمه مثل ما تأكل ؟؟
فرد الغلام : إني أستحي أن يراني أحد وأنا آكل دون أن يشاركني طعامي .
أُعجب (( عمر )) بالغلام , فسأله : هل أنت حر أم عبد ؟؟
فأجاب الغلام : بل أنا عبد عند أصحاب هذه الحديقة ,
فانصرف (( عمر )) ثم عاد بعد قليل ,
فقال للغلام : أبشر يافتى فقد أعتقك الله ! وهذه الحديقة أصبحت ملكاَ لك
قال الغلام بسعادة ورضا : أُشهدك أنني جعلت ثمارها لفقراء المدينة .
تعجب (( عمر )) وقال للغلام : عجبا لك ! أتفعل هذا مع فقرك وحاجتك إليها ؟؟
رد الغلام بثقة وإيمان : إني لأستحي من الله أن يجود عليّ بشيئ فأبخل به !.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فمن ذلك ما نقلته من درة الغواص لأبي محمد القاسم بن علي الحريري صاحب المقامات أن أبا العباس المبرد روى أن بعض أهل الذمة سأل أبا عثمان المازني في قراءة كتاب سيبويه عنه وبذل له مائة دينار في تدريسه إياه فامتنع أبو عثمان من ذلك فقال له المبرد جعلت فداك أترد هذه النفقة مع فاقتك واحتياجك إليها، فقال أبو عثمان هذا الكتاب يشتمل على ثلثمائة حديث وكذا آية من كتاب الله ولست أرى أن أمكن منها ذميا غيرة على كتاب الله تعالى وحمية له،غناء جارية ولحنها بين يدي الواثققال فاتفق أن غنت جارية بحضرة الواثق من شعر العرجي:أظلوم إن مصابكم رجلاً ... أهدى السلام تحيةً ظلمُفاختلف من بالحضرة في إعراب رجلا فمنهم من نصبه وجعله اسم إن ومنهم من رفعه على أنه خبرها والجارية مصرة على أن شيخها أبا عثمان المازني لقنها إياه بالنصب فأمر الواثق بإشخاصه قال أبو عثمان فلما مثلت بين يديه قال ممن الرجل؟ قلت: من مازن يا أمير المؤمنين قال أي الموازن قلت من مازن ربيع فكلمني بكلام قومي وقال بااسمك لأنهم يقلبون الميم باء والباء ميما إذا كانت في أو الأسماء فكرهت أن أجيبه على لغة قومي لئلا أواجه بالمكر فقلت بكر يا أمير المؤمنين ففطن لما قصدته وأعجبه مني ذلك، ثم قال: ما تقول في قول الشاعر:أظلوم إن مصابكم رجلا ... أهدى السلام تحية ظلمأترفع رجلا أم تنصبه فقلت الوجه النصب يا أمير المؤمنين قال ولم ذلك فقلت إن مصابكم مصدر بمعنى إصابتكم فأخذ الزيدي في معارضتي فقلت هو بمنزلة قولك: إن ضربك زيداً ظلم فالرجل مفعول مصابكم ومنصوب به والدليل عليه، أن الكلام متعلق إلى أن تقول ظلم فيتم فاستحسنه الواثق وأمر له بألف دينار. قال أبو العباس المبرد فلما عاد أبو عثمان إلى البصرة قال لي كيف رأيت رددنا لله مائة فعوضنا ألفاً.ثمرات الأوراق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

رُبَّ قومٍ رفعوا في نعمةٍ ... زمناً والعيشُ ريَّانُ غدقْ 

. سكتَ الدهرُ زماناً عنهمُ ... ثمَّ أبكاهم دماً حين نطقْ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

رَأَتْ نِضْوَ أَسْفَارٍ أُمَيْمَةُ شَاحِبًا عَلَى نِضْوِ أَسْفَارٍ، فَجُنَّ جُنُونُهَا[2].
.فَقَالَتْ مِنَ ايِّ النَّاسِ أَنْتَ وَمَنْ تَكُنْ فَإِنَّكَ رَاعِي صِرْمَةٍ لا يَزِينُهَا[3]
.فَقُلْتُ لَهَا لَيْسَ الشُّحُوبُ عَلَى الفَتَى بَعَارٍ، وَلا خَيْرُ الرِّجَالِ سَمِينُهَا 
.عَلَيْكِ بِرَاعِي ثَلَّةٍ مُسْلَحِبَّةٍ يَرُوحُ عَلَيْهِ مَخْضُهَا وَحَقِينُهَا[4
. سَمِينِ الضَّوَاحِي، لَمْ تُؤَرِّقْهُ لَيْلَةً - وَأَنْعَمَ - أَبْكَارُ الهُمُومِ وَعُونُهَا[5] 

 رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/literature_lan...#ixzz3EkSgENRd

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال الطائي:
أرى أَلِفاتٍ قد كُتبْن على راسي ... بأقلامِ شيب في صحائف أنْقاسي**
فإن تسأليني من يَخُطُّ كتابَها ... فكَفُّ الليالي تستمدُّ بأنْفاسي**
جرَتْ في قلوب الغانيات لشَقْوتي ... قُشَعْريرةٌ من بعد لِينٍ وإيناسِ**
وقد كنتُ أجري في حشاهنّ مرّةً ... مَجاري مَعينِ الماء في قُضُبِ الآسِ**

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

السابقة  وهذه  من الفاضل للمبرد

وقال الحسن: الشباب الصحة، والسلطان المال، والعز الغنى عن الناس. وأنشدني مسعود بن بشر في مدح الشيب لكثيّر في عبد الملك بن مروان:
رأيتُ أبا الوليد غداةَ جَمْع ... به شيبٌ وما فقد الشبابا
ولكنْ تحت ذاكَ الشيبِ حزم ... إذا ما ظن أمْرض أو أصابا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ولأبي العتاهية:
يا خاضبَ الشيبِ بالحِنّاءِ تستُرَهُ ... سلِ الملِيكَ له سِتراً من النارِ
لن يرحلَ الشيبُ عن دارٍ ألمَّ بها ... حتى يُرحِّلَ عنها صاحبَ الدارِ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال إبراهيم بن المهدي:
بقولون هل بعد الثلاثين ملعب ... فقلت وهل قبل الثلاثين ملعب!
لقد جلَّ قدرُ الشيبِ إن كان كلّما ... بدَتْ شَيبة يَعرى من اللهو مَرْكَب


وقال آخر:
ألقى عصاهُ وأرخى من عِمامته ... وقال ضيفٌ فقلت الشيب قالَ أجَلْ
فقلتُ أخطأتَ دارَ الحيّ قال ألا ... تمّت لك الأربعون الحول ثم نزَلْ
للهِ شيبٌ رمى قلبي بلَوعته ... كأنما اعْتَمَّ منهُ مَفرِقي بجبَلْ


وأنشد إسحاق:
كان الشباب كخضاب فنصَلْ ... واختاره الشيبُ محلاًّ فنزلْ
فأزعج الشيبُ الشبابَ فارتحَلْ ... والشيبُ داءٌ قاتلٌ وإنْ مَطَلْ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال محمد بن عبد الملك الزيات يشتكي مصابه ويذكر فجيعته ويبكي على زمانه:
عَرِيت من الشباب وكنتُ غَضّا ... كما يعرى من الورق القضيبُ
ونُحْت على الشباب بدمع عيني ... فما نفع البكاءُ ولا النحيبُ
فيا أسفا أسِفتُ على شباب ... نفاه الشيبُ والرأسُ الخضيبُ
ألا ليت الشبابَ يعودُ يوما ... فأخبرهُ بما فعل المشيبُ

الفاضل للمبرد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومن لطائف ما جنيت من ثمرات الأوراق أن رجلا من الحذاق كان يكتب كتاباً وإلى جانبه آخر فانتهى في كتابه إلى اسم عمرو فكتبه بغير واو فقال يا مولانا زدها واواً للفرق بينها وبين عمر فقال: والله لقد تفضل مولانا بزيادة الواو بمعنى تفوضل 
قلت وبعضهم يرى أن الواو تزاد بعد لا النافية في الجواب إذا قيل هل فعلت كذا وكذ فيقول لا وعافاك الله.

قال أبو الفرج بن الجوزي: روي عن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه قال لرجل عربي أكان كذا وكذا فقال: لا أطال الله بقاءك فقال الإمام عمر رضي الله عنه: قد عُلمتم فلم تتعلموا هلا قلت: لا وعافاك الله.
وحكي عن الصاحب بن عباد أنه قال هذه الواو هنا أحسن من واوات الأصداغ في وجنات الملاح.

ثمرات الاوراق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومن لطائف المجتنى ما نقل عن السلطان صلاح الدين يوسف بن أيوب قيل إنه قال يوما للقاضي الفاضل لنا مدة لم نر فيها العماد الكاتب فلعله ضعيف، أمض إليه وتفقد أحواله فلما دخل الفاضل إلى دار العماد وجد أشياء أنكرها في نفسه مثل آثار مجالس أنس ورائحة خمر وآلات طرب فأنشد:
ما ناصحتك خبايا الود من رجلٍ ... ما لم ينلك بمكروهٍ من العذل
محبتي فيك تأبى عن مسامحتي ... بأن أراك على شيءٍ من الزلل
فلما قام من عنده نزع العماد عما كان فيه وأقلع ولم يعد إلى شيء من ذلك البتة.

ثمرات الاوراق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومن اللطائف ما نقل عن الملك الظاهر رحمه الله تعالى، قيل إنه لما استعرض الأمير بدر الدين بيلبك الخازندار ليشتريه قال له أنا حر يا مولانا السلطان وأحسن الكتابة فأحضرت له دواة فكتب يقول:لولا الضرورةُ ما فارقتكم أبداً ... ولا تنقلت من ناس إلى ناس
فأعجبه الاستشهاد بهذا البيت ورغبه ذلك في مشتراه

ثمرات الاوراق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حكي عن الصاحب كمال الدين ابن العديم قيل إن إنسانا رفع قصة إلى الصاحب المشار إليه فأعجبه خطها فأمسكها وقال لرافعها هذا خطك قال لا ولكن حضرت إلى باب مولانا فوجدت بعض مماليكه فكتبها إلي فقال عليَّ به فلما حضر وجده مملوكه فقال هذا خطك قال نعم قال فهذه طريقتي من هو الذي أظهرك عليها فقال يا مولانا كنت إذا وقعت لأحد على قصة أخذتها منه وسألته المهلة حتى أكتب عليها سطرين أو ثلاثة فأمره أن يكتب بين يديه ليراه فكتب:
وما تنفع الآدابُ والعلمُ والحجى ... وصاحبُها عند الكمال يموت
فكان إعجاب الصاحب الاستشهاد أكثر من الخط ورفع منزلته بعد ذلك

ثمرات الاوراق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لولا المشقة ساد الناس كلهمُ ... ألجودُ يفقر والإقدام قتَّالُ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال الشاعر:

دعوة الإخاء على الرخاءِ كثيرةٌ ... بل في الشدائد تعرفُ الإخوانِ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ولم يزالوا أعني المعتزلة في قوة إلى أيام المتوكل ولم يكن في هذه الأمة الإسلامية أهل بدعة أكثر منهم. ومن مشاهيرهم على ما ذكروا من الفضلاء والأعيان الجاحظ وواصل بن عطاء والقاضي عبد الجبار والرماني النحوي وأبو علي الفارسي وأقضى القضاة الماوردي الشافعي وهذا غريب، ومن المعتزلة أيضاً الصاحب بن عباد وصاحب الكشاف والفراء النحوي والسيرافي وابن جني والله أعلم.

ثمرات الاوراق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وما زارني إلاَّ ولهت صبابةً ... إليه وإلا قلت أهلاً ومرحبا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ولو كان هذا موضع العتبِ لا شتفي ... فؤادي ولكن للعتاب مواضع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لما تمادى على بعادي ... وأضرم النار في فؤادي
ولم أجد من هواه بداً ... ولا معيناً على السهاد
حملت نفسي على وقوفي ... ببابه وقفة الجواد
فطار من بعض نار قلبي ... أقلٌّ في الوصف من زناد
فاحرق الباب دون علمي ... ولم يكن ذاك من مرادي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فسقط من الشمعة نقطة على وجهه ففتح عينيه فرأى محبوبه على رأسه فاستيقظ وأنشد:

يا محرقاً بالنار وجه محبِّه ... مهلاً فإن مدامعي تطفيه
أحرق بها جسدي وكل جوارحي ... وأحذر على قلبي فإنك فيه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومن اللطائف ما حكاه الأصمعي قال: مررت بكناس يكنس كنيفاً وهو يغني ويقول:
أضاعوني وأي فتىً أضاعوا ... ليوم كريهةٍ وسداد ثغر
فقلت له أما سداد الثغر فلا علم لنا كيف أنت فيه وأما سداد الكُنُف فمعلوم. قال الأصمعي: وكنت حديث السن فأردت العبث به فأعرض عني مليا ثم أقبل علي وأنشد:
وأكرمُ نفسي إنني إن أهنتها ... وحقك لم تُكرمْ على أحدٍ بعدي
فقلت وأي كرامة حصلت لها منك وما يكون من الهوان أكثر مما أهنتها به. فقال: بل لا والله من الهوان ما هو أكثر وأعظم مما أنا فيه، فقلت له: وما هو فقال الحاجة إليك وإلى أمثالك، فقال: فانصرفت وأنا أخزي الناس .

ثمرات الاوراق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قيل: إنه كان لأبي حنيفة رضي الله عنه جار إسكاف بالكوفة يعمل نهاره أجمع فإذا جنه الليل، رجع إلى منزله بلحم وسمك فيطبخ اللحم ويشوي السمك فإذا دب فيه السكر أنشد:
أضاعوني وأيَّ فتى أضاعوا ... ليوم كريهةٍ وسداد ثغرولا يزال يشرب ويردد البيت إلى أن يغلبه السكر وينام، وكان الإمام أبو حنيفة يصلي الليل كله، ويسمع حديثه وإنشاده ففقد صوته بعض الليالي فسأل عنه فقيل: أخذه العسس منذ ثلاثة أيام وهو محبوس فصلى الإمام الفجر وركب بغلته ومشى واستأذن على الأمير فقال أئذنوا له واقبلوا به راكبا حتى يطأ البساط فلما دخل على الأمير أجلسه مكانه وقال ما حاجة الإمام فقال لي جار إسكاف أخذه العسس منذ ثلاثة أيام فتأمر بتخليته فقال نعم وكل من أخذ تلك الليل إلى يومنا هذا ثم أمر بتخليته وتخليتهم أجمعين فركب الإمام وتبعه جاره الإسكاف فلما وصل إلى داره قال له الإمام أبو حنيفة أترانا أضعناك قال لا بل حفظت ورعيت جزاك الله خيراً عن صحبة الجوار ورعايته ولله عليَّ أن لا أشرب بعدها خمرا فتاب من يومه ولم يعد إلى ما كان عليه انتهى.

ثمرات الاوراق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومما يناسب هذه اللطائف ما ذكره الحريري في كتابه الموسوم بتوشيح البيان نقل أن أحمد بن المعدل كان يجد بأخيه عبد الصمد وجدا عظيما على تباين طريقيهما لأن أحمد كان صواما قواماً وكان عبد الصمد سكيراً خمورياً وكانا يسكنان داراً واحدة ينزل أحمد في غرفة أعلاها وعبد الصمد في أسفلها فدعا عبد الصمد ليلة جماعة من ندمائه وأخذ في القصف والعزف حتى منعوا أحمد الورد ونغصوا عليه التهجد 

فاطلع عليهم وقال

 أفأمن الذين مكروا السيئات أن يخسف الله بهم الأرض

 فرفع عبد الصمد رأسه وقال

 وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم 


ثمرات الاوراق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فائدة في عطاس الصغيروماذا يقال له يقال له(بورك فيك )قال العلامة صالح بن فوزان الفوزان حفظه الله تعالي :●أما الصغير إذا عطس فإنه ﻻ يشمت ولكن يدعو له بالبركة يقال : بارك الله فيك لأنه عطس طفل عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : 《 بارك الله فيك 》أخرجه الحافظ السلفي.◆وأمر الطفل إذا عطس أن يحمد الله من باب التعليم .■شرح منظومة الآداب الشرعية 280

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عبدالرزاق البدر حفظه الله 
  وصية جامعة
 كتب رجل إلى ابن  عمر رضي الله عنهما أن اكتب إلي بالعلم كلِّه. فكتب إليه: إنَّ العلم كثير،  ولكن إن استطعت أن تلقى الله خفيف الظهر من دماء الناس، خميص البطن من  أموالهم، كاف اللسان عن أعراضهم، لازما لأمر جماعتهم، فافعل.[سير أعلام  النبلاء للذهبي5/216].
 الله أكبر كلمات يسيرة إلا أنَّها حوت جماع حقوق العباد ، ولكنْ ما أكثر التفريط فيها ولاسيما عندما تشرئب الفتن أعاذنا الله.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إِذا المَرءُ لَم يُدنَس مِنَ اللُؤمِ عِرضُهُ 
فَكُلُّ رِداءٍ يَرتَديهِ جَميلُ

وَإِن هُوَ لَم يَحمِل عَلى النَفسِ ضَيمَها 
فَلَيسَ إِلى حُسنِ الثَناءِ سَبيلُ

تُعَيِّرُنا أَنّا قَليلٌ عَديدُنا 
فَقُلتُ لَها إِنَّ الكِرامَ قَليلُ

وَما قَلَّ مَن كانَت بَقاياهُ مِثلَنا 
شَبابٌ تَسامى لِلعُلى وَكُهولُ

وَما ضَرَّنا أَنّا قَليلٌ وَجارُنا 
عَزيزٌ وَجارُ الأَكثَرينَ ذَليلُ

لَنا جَبَلٌ يَحتَلُّهُ مَن نُجيرُهُ 
مَنيعٌ يَرُدُّ الطَرفَ وَهُوَ كَليلُ

رَسا أَصلُهُ تَحتَ الثَرى وَسَما بِهِ 
إِلى النَجمِ فَرعٌ لا يُنالُ طَويلُ

هُوَ الأَبلَقُ الفَردُ الَّذي شاعَ ذِكرُهُ 
يَعِزُّ عَلى مَن رامَهُ وَيَطولُ

وَإِنّا لَقَومٌ لا نَرى القَتلَ سُبَّةً 
إِذا ما رَأَتهُ عامِرٌ وَسَلولُ

يُقَرِّبُ حُبُّ المَوتِ آجالَنا لَنا
وَتَكرَهُهُ آجالُهُم فَتَطولُ

وَما ماتَ مِنّا سَيِّدٌ حَتفَ أَنفِهِ 
وَلا طُلَّ مِنّا حَيثُ كانَ قَتيلُ

تَسيلُ عَلى حَدِّ الظُباتِ نُفوسُنا
وَلَيسَت عَلى غَيرِ الظُباتِ تَسيلُ

صَفَونا فَلَم نَكدُر وَأَخلَصَ سِرَّنا 
إِناثٌ أَطابَت حَملَنا وَفُحولُ

عَلَونا إِلى خَيرِ الظُهورِ وَحَطَّنا 
لِوَقتٍ إِلى خَيرِ البُطونِ نُزولُ:

فَنَحنُ كَماءِ المُزنِ ما في نِصابِنا 
كَهامٌ وَلا فينا يُعَدُّ بَخيلُ

وَنُنكِرُ إِن شِئنا عَلى الناسِ قَولَهُم 
وَلا يُنكِرونَ القَولَ حينَ نَقولُ

إِذا سَيِّدٌ مِنّا خَلا قامَ سَيِّدٌ 
قَؤُولٌ لِما قالَ الكِرامُ فَعُولُ

وَما أُخمِدَت نارٌ لَنا دونَ طارِقٍ 
وَلا ذَمَّنا في النازِلينَ نَزيلُ

وَأَيّامُنا مَشهورَةٌ في عَدُوِّنا
لَها غُرَرٌ مَعلومَةٌ وَحُجولُ

وَأَسيافُنا في كُلِّ شَرقٍ وَمَغرِبٍ 
بِها مِن قِراعِ الدارِعينَ فُلولُ

مُعَوَّدَةٌ أَلّا تُسَلَّ نِصالُها 
فَتُغمَدَ حَتّى يُستَباحَ قَبيلُ

سَلي إِن جَهِلتِ الناسَ عَنّا وَعَنهُمُ 
فَلَيسَ سَواءً عالِمٌ وَجَهولُ

فَإِنَّ بَني الرَيّانِ قَطبٌ لِقَومِهِم 
تَدورُ رَحاهُم حَولَهُم وَتَجولُ


( السمؤال )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

العامة تقول: من جعل نفسه شاةً دقَّ عنقه الذئب، ومن صيّر نفسه نُخالةً أكله الدجاج، ومن نام على قارعة الطريق دقّته الحوافر دقّا، والكِبرُ في استيفاء الحق من غير ظلم، كالتواضع في أداء الحق من غير ذُلّ، وكما أن المنع في موضع الإعطاء حِرمان، كذلك الإعطاء في موضع المنع خذلان؛ وكما أن الكلام في موضع الصمت فضلٌ وهدر، كذلك السكوت في موضع الكلام لكنةٌ وحَصر، وكما أن القلوب جُبِلت على حُبّ من أحسن إليها، كذلك النفوس طُبعت على بُغضِ من أساء إليها؛ والجَبْلُ والطّبع وإن افترقا في اللفظ فإنهما يجتمعان في المعنى، وكما أن الحب نتيجة الإحسان، كذلك البغض نتيجة الإساءة، وكما أن المُنعم عليه لا يتهنّأ بنعمته الواصلة إليه إلا بالشُّكر لواهبها، كذلك المُساء إليه لا يجد بَرْدَ غُلَّته ولذّة حياته إلا بأن يشكو صاحب الإساءة، وإلا بأن يهجو المانع، ويذمّ المقصّر، ويثلُب الحارم ويُنادي على الخسيس الساقط، والنّذل الهابط، في كلّ سوق، وفي كل مجلس، وعند كل هزلٍ وجدّ، ومع كل شكل وضدّ؛ ميزانٌ عدْل، ووزنٌ بقسطٍ، ونصفة مقبولة، وعادةٌ جارية على وجه الدَّهر.

كتاب : أخلاق الوزيرين
المؤلف : أبو حيان التوحيدي

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> فائدة في عطاس الصغيروماذا يقال له يقال له(بورك فيك )قال العلامة صالح بن فوزان الفوزان حفظه الله تعالي :●أما الصغير إذا عطس فإنه ﻻ يشمت ولكن يدعو له بالبركة يقال : بارك الله فيك لأنه عطس طفل عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : 《 بارك الله فيك 》أخرجه الحافظ السلفي.◆وأمر الطفل إذا عطس أن يحمد الله من باب التعليم .■شرح منظومة الآداب الشرعية 280


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله 
-------------------------------
*أضواء البيان للشنقيطي (الصافات )

وذكر ب**عضهم أن رجلا سمع آخر ، قال : لقد أجاد* *الأعشى*  *في قوله :* 


*غراء فرعاء مصقول عوارضها*  *تمشي الهوينا كما يمشي الوجى الوحل* 
*كأن مشيتها من بيت جارتها*  *مر السحابة لا ريث ولا عجل* 
*ليست كمن يكره الجيران طلعتها*  *ولا تراها لسر الجار تختتل* 


* فقال له : قاتلك الله ، تستحسن غير الحسن هذه الموصوفة خراجة ولاجة ، والخراجة الولاجة لا خير فيها و**لا ملاحة لها ، فهلا قال كما قال* *أبو قيس بن الأسلت*  *  :* 


*وتكسل عن جاراتها فيزرنها*  *وتعتل من إتيانهن فتعذر*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*                                         حكمة وعبرة* * راحة الجسم فى قلة الطعام ، وراحة النفس فى قلة الاثام
*

----------


## خالد بن قاسم

مرَّ الأصمعيُّ برجُلٍ يدْعو اللهَ تعالى قائِلاً يَا ذُو الجلالِ والإِكْرامِ فقالَ لهُ مَا اسمُكَ ؟ قالَ اِسمي ليّثٌ فقالَ الأصمَعِيُّ 
يُنادِي ربَّهُ باللحنِ ليّثُ **** لذلِكَ إذَا دعَاهُ فلاَ يُجيّبُ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

هههه
غفر الله له وما أدرى الأصمعي .  فما يقول في زماننا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*مُتمم بن نويرة (000 - 30 هـ)
هو أبو نهشل متمم بن نويرة بن جمرة بن شداد اليربوعي التميمي شاعر مقتدر  وصحابي جليل من أشراف قومه سكن المدينة بعد إسلامه ومن أشهر شعره رثاؤه  لأخيه مالك الذي قتل مرتداً على يد خالد بن الوليد ذلك أنه لما بلغه مقتل  أخيه حضر إلى مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصلى خلف أبي بكر الصديق رضي  الله عنه وبعد الصلاة وقف منشداً :

نعم القتيل إذا الرياح تناوحت ... خلف البيوت قتلت يابن الأزور
ولنعم حشو الدرع كان وحاسراً ... ولنعم مأوى الطارق المتنور
لايمسك الفحشاء تحت ثيابه ... حلوٌ شمائله عفيف المئزر


ومن ابياته الرثائية المؤثرة قوله :

لقد لامني عند القبور على البكا ... رفيقي لتذارف الدموع السوافك
فقال أتبكي كل قبر رأيته ... لقبر ثوى بين اللوى والدكادك
فقلت له إن الشجا يبعث الشجا ... فدعني فهذا كله قبر مالك



ومنها ايضاً : 

وكنا كندما حقبة من الدهر،،،، حتى قيل لن يتصدعا

فلما تفرقنا كأني ومالكاً،،،،،،، بطول اجتماع لم نبت ليلةً معا

فتى كان أحيا من فتاة حييـة,,,,,وأشجع من ليث إذا ما تمنعا 



**ثم أجهش في البكاء فقام إليه عمر بن الخطاب فقال له : لوددت أنك رثيت زيداً أخي بمثل مارثيت به مالكاً أخاك فقال متمم : يا أبا حفص .
**قلت - هذه فيها العزاء كله -**
 والله لو ان أخي مات على ما مات عليه  أخوك مارثيته، فقال عمر : ماعزاني أحد عن أخي بمثل تعزيتك.**
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال عبد الله بن المبارك رحمه الله: اترك فضول النظر تُوفَّق للخشوع .. واترك فضول الكلام تُوفَّق للحكمة .. واترك فضول الطعام تُوفَّق للعبادة.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*منقول

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبعد
فهذه قصيدة تأثرت بها أيما تأثر , فانهمرت من مقلتي الدموع , وكم أبكت قبلي   من عيون في كل الربوع , وكأنها سيل أومطر يسقي الزروع, أو كأنه سائل يسقط   من فوق الشموع


 للإمام العلم الكبير  الهمام الحافظ أبو يوسف ابن عبدالبر القرطبي رحمه الله

 وإلى القصيدة:

... من ذا الذي قد نال راحة فكره
 في عمره من عسره أو يسره ؟

 يلقى الغني لحفظه ماقد حوى
 أضعاف مايلقى الفقير لفقره

 فيظل هذا ساخطاً في قله
 ويظل هذا ثاعباً في كثره

 والجن مثل الإنس يجري فيهمُ
 حكم القضاء بحلوه وبمره

 فإذا المريد أتى ليخطف خطفة
 جاء الشهاب بحرقه وبزجره

 ونبي صدق لا يزال مكذَّبًا
 يرمى بباطل قولهم وبسحره

 والعالم المفتي يظل منازعاً
 بالمشكلات لدى مجالس ذكره

 فالويل إن زل اللسان فلا يُرى
 أحد يُساعد في إقامة عذره

 أوَمَا ترى الملك العزيز بجنده
 رهن الهموم على جلالة قدره

 فيسره خبر وفي أعقابه
 خبر تضيق به جوانب قصره

 ومؤازر السلطان أهل مخاوف
 وإن استبد بعزه وبقهره

 فلربما زلت به قدم فلم
 يرجع يساوي في قلامة ظفره

 وأخو العبادة دهره متنغصٌ
 يبغي التخلص من مخاوف قبره

 وأخو التجارة حائر متفكرٌ
 مما يلاقي من خسارة سعره

 وأبو العيال أبو الهموم وحسرة الـ
 ـرجل العقيم كمينةٌ في صدره

 وكل قرين مضمر لقرينه
 حسداً وحقداً في غناه وفقره

 ولرب طالب راحة في نومه
 جاءته أحلامٌ فهام بأمره

 والطفل من بطن أمه يخرجُ
 غُصص الفطام تروعه في صغره

 والوحش يأتيه الردى في بره
 والحوت يلقى حتفه في بحره

 ولربما تأتي السباع لميتٍ
 فاستخرجته من قرارة قبره

 ولقد حسدتُ الطير في أوكارها
 فوجدتُ منها ما يُصاد بوكره

 كيف التلذذ في الحياة بعيشة
 ما زال وهو مروع في أسره ؟

 تالله لو عاش الفتى في أهله
 ألفاً من الأعوام مالك أمره

 متلذذاً معهم بكل لذيذة
 متنعماً بالعيش مدة عمره

 لا يعتريه النقص في أحواله
 كلا ولا تجري الهموم بفكره

 ما كان ذلك كله مما يفي
 بنزول أول ليلة في قبره

 كيف التخلص يا أخي مما ترى؟
 صبراً على حلو القضاء ومره !*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

من أشد ما قرأت من الهجاء قول جرير


قوم إذا استـــنـبح الضيفان كلبهم...... قالوا لأمهم بولي على النار
فتمســـــك البول بخلا ان تجود به....... فمـــــا تبول لهم إلا بمقـدار

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جامع بيان العلم وفضله 
  عن الربيع بن سليمان سمعت الشافعي محمد بن إدريس ,
   يقول : " من حفظ القرآن عظمت قيمته ، ومن طلب الفقه نبل قدره ، ومن كتب  الحديث قويت حجته ، ومن نظر في النحو رق طبعه ، ومن لم يصن نفسه لم يصنه  العلم " .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فصل
 
 فاسمع صفات عرائس الجنات ثم اخـ***ـتر لنفسك يا أخا العرفان
 حور حسان قد كملن خلائقا*** ومحاسنا من أجمل النسوان
 حتى يحار الطرف في الحسن الذي*** قد ألبست فالطرف كالحيران
 ويقول لما أن يشاهد حسنها*** سبحان معطي الحسن والاحسان والطرف يشرب من كؤوس جمالها*** فتراه مثل الشارب النشوان كملت خلائقها وأكمل حسنها*** كالبدر ليل الست بعد ثمان والشمس تجري في محاسن  وجهها** والليل تحت ذوائب الأغصان فتراه يعجب وهو موضع ذاك من*** ليل وشمس كيف يجتمعان فيقول سبحان الذي ذا صنعه***سبحان متقن صنعة الإنسان لا اليل يدرك شمسها فتغيب عنـ***ـد مجيئه حتى الصباح الثاني والشمس لا تأتي بطرد الليل بل*** يتصاحبان كلاهما إخوان وكلاهما مرآة صاحبه إذا*** ما شاء يبصر وجهه يريان فيرى محاسن وجهه في وجهها*** وترى محاسنها به بعيان حمر الخدود ثغورهن لآلئ*** سود العيون فواتر الأجفان والبرق يبدو حين يبسم ثغرها*** فيضيء سقف القصر بالجدران ولقد روينا أن برقا ساطعا*** يبدو فيسأل عنه من بجنان فيقال هذا ضوء ثغر ضاحك*** في الجنة العليا كما تريان لله لاثم ذلك الثغر الذي*** في لثمه إدراك كل أمان ريانة الأعطاف من ماء الشبا***ب فغصنها بالماء ذو جريان لما جرى ماء النعيم بغصنها*** حمل الثمار كثيرة الألوان فالورد والتفاح والرمان في*** غصن تعالى غارس البستان والقد منها كالقضيب اللدن في*** حسن القوام كأوسط القضبان في مغرس كالعاج تحسب أنه*** عالي النقا أو واحد الكثبان لا الظهر يلحقها وليس ثديها*** بلواحق للبطن أو بدوان لكنهن كواعب ونواهد*** فثديهن كألطف الرمان والجيد ذو طول وحسن في بيا***ض واعتدال ليس ذا نكران يشكو الحليّ بعاده فله مدى الـ***أيام وسواس من الهجران والمعصمان فان تشأ شبههما*** بسبيكتين عليهما كفان كالزبد لينا في نعومة ملمس*** أصداف در دورت بوزان والصدر متسع على بطن لها*** حفت به خصران ذات ثمان وعليه أحسن سرة هي مجمع الـ***ـخصرين قد غارت من الأعكان حق من العاج استدار وحوله*** حبات مسك جل ذو الإتقان وإذا انحدرت رأيت أمرا هائلا*** ما للصفات عليه من سلطان لا الحيض يغشاه ولا بول ولا*** شيء من الآفات في النسوان فخذان قد حفا به حرسا له*** فجنابه في عزة وصيان قاما بخدمته هو السلطان بيـ***ـنهما وحق طاعة السلطان وهو المطاع أميره لا ينثني*** عنه ولا هو عنده بجبان وجماعها فهو الشفا لصبها*** فالصبّ منه ليس بالضجران وإذا يجامعها تعود كما أتت*** بكرا بغير دم ولا نقصان فهو الشهي وعضوه لا ينثني*** جاء الحديث بذا بلا نكران ولقد روينا أن شغلهم الذي*** قد جاء في يس دون بيان شغل العروس بعرسه من بعدما*** عبثت به الأشواق طول زمان بالله لا تسأله عن أشغاله*** تلك اليالي شأنه ذو شان واضرب لهم مثلا بصب غاب عن*** محبوبه في شاسع البلدان والشوق يزعجه إليه وما له***بلقائه سبب من الامكان وافى إليه بعد طول مغيبه*** عنه وصار الوصل ذا إمكان أتلومه أن صار ذا شغل به*** لا والذي أعطى بلا حسبان   يا رب غفرا قد طغت أقلامنا*** يا رب معذرة من الطغيان فصل أقدامها من فضة قد ركبت*** من فوقها ساقان ملتفان الساق مثل العاج ملموم يرى*** مخ العظام وراءه بعيان والريح مسك والجسوم نواعم*** واللون كالياقوت والمرجان وكلاهما يسبي العقول بنغمة*** زادت على الأوتار والعيدان وهي العروب بشكلها وبدلها*** وتحبب للزوج كل أوان وهي التي عند الجماع تزيد في*** حركاتها للعين والأذنان لطفا وحسن تبعل وتغنج*** وتحبب تفسير ذي العرفان تلك الحلاوة والملاحة أوجبا*** اطلاق هذا اللفظ وضع لسان فملاحة التصوير قبل غناجها*** هي أول وهي المحل الثاني فإذا هما اجتمعا لصب وامق*** بلغت به اللذات كل مكان فصل أتراب سن واحد متماثل*** سن الشباب لأجمل الشبان بكر فلم يأخذ بكارتها سوى الـ***ـمحبوب من انس ولا من جان حصن عليه حارس من أعظم الـ***ـحرّاس بأسا شأنه ذو شان فإذا أحسّ بداخل للحصن ولـ***ـى هاربا فتراه ذا إمعان ويعود وهنا حين رب الحصن يخـ***ـرج منه فهو كذا مدى الأزمان وكذا رواه أبو هريرة أنها*** تنصاع بكرا للجماع الثاني لكن دراجا أبا السمح الذي*** فيه يضعفه أولو الإتقان هذا وبعضهم يصح عنه في التـ***ـفسير كالمولود من حبان فحديثه دون الصحيح وأنه*** فوق الضعيف وليس ذا إتقان يعطي المجامع قوة المائة التي أجـ***ـتمعت لأقوى واحد الإنسان لا أن قوته تضاعف هكذا*** إذ قد يكون لأضعف الأركان ويكون أقوى منه ذا نقص من الـ***إيمان والأعمال والإحسان ولقد روينا أنه يغشى بيو***م واحد مائة من النسوان ورجاله شرط الصحيح رووا لهم*** فيه وذا في معجم الطبراني هذا ودليل أن قدر نسائهم*** متفاوت بتفاوت الإيمان وبه يزول توهم الأشكال عن*** تلك النصوص بمنة الرحمن وبقوة المائة التي حصلت له*** أفضى إلى مائة بلا خوران وأعفهم في هذه الدنيا هو الـ***أقوى هناك لزهده الفاني فاجمع قواك لما هناك وغمض الـ***ـعينين واصبر ساعة لزمان ما ههنا والله ما يسوى قلا*** مة ظفر واحدة ترى بجنان ما ههنا إلا النقار وسيّيء الـ***أخلاق مع عيب ومع نقصان هم وغم دائم لا ينتهي*** حتى الطلاق أو الفراق الثاني والله قد جعل النساء عوانيا*** شرعا فأضحى البعل وهو العاني لا تؤثر الأدنى على الأعلى فان*** تفعل رجعت بذلة وهوان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فصل
 وإذا بدت في حلة من لبسها*** وتمايلت كتمايل النشوان تهتز كالغصن الرطيب وحمله*** ورد وتفاح على رمان وتبخرت في مشيها ويحق ذا***ك لمثلها في جنة الحيوان ووصائف من خلفها وأمامها*** وعلى شمائلها وعن أيمان  كالبدر ليلة تتمه قد حف في*** غسق الدجى بكواكب الميزان فلسانه وفؤاده والطرف في*** دهش وإعجاب وفي سبحان فالقلب قبل زفافها في عرسه*** والعرس من أثر العرس متصلان حتى إذا ما واجهته تقابلا*** أرأيت إذ يتقابل القمران فسل المتيم هل يحل الصبر عن*** ضم وتقبيل وعن فلتان وسل المتيم أين خلف صبره*** في أي واد أم بأي مكان وسل المتيم كيف حالته وقد*** ملئت له الأذنان والعينان من منطق رقت حواشيه ووجـ***ـه كم به للشمس من جريان وسل المتيم كيف عيشته إذا*** وهما على فرشيهما خلوان يتساقطان لآلئا منثورة*** من بين منظوم كنظم جمان وسل المتيم كيف مجلسه مع الـ***ـمحبوب في روح وفي ريحان وتدور كاسات الرحيق عليهما*** بأكف أقمار من الولدان يتنازعان الكأس هذا مرة*** والخود أخرى ثم يتكئان فيضمها وتضمه أرأيت معـ***ـشوقين بعد البعد يلتقيان غاب الرقيب وغاب كل منكد***وهما بثوب الوصل مشتملان أتراهما ضجرين من ذا العيش لا*** وحياة ربك ما هما ضجران ويزيد كل منهما حبا لصا***حبه جديدا سائر الأزمان ووصاله يكسوه حبا بعده*** متسلسلا لا ينتهي بزمان فالوصل محفوف بحب سابق*** وبلاحق وكلاهما صنوان فرق لطيف بين ذاك وبين ذا*** يدريه ذو شغل بهذا الشان ومزيدهم في كل وقت حاصل*** سبحان ذي الملكوت والسلطان يا غافلا عما خلقت له انتبه*** جد الرحيل فلست باليقظان سار الرفاق وخلفوك مع الألي*** قنعوا بذا الحظ الخسيس الفاني ورأيت أكثر من ترى متخلفا*** فتبعتهم ورضيت بالحرمان لكن أتيت بخطتي وعجز وجهـ***ـل بعد ذا وصحبت كل أمان منتك نفسك باللحاق مع القعو***د عن المسير وراحة الأبدان ولسوف تعلم حين ينكشف الغطا*** ماذا صنعت وكنت ذا إمكان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وكان خالد بن عبد الله يقول: ارفعوا إلي حوائجكم في رقاع فاني أكره أن أرى ذل السؤال في وجوهكم. 

وكان يتمثل بهذه الأبيات:
لا تحسبن الموت موت البلى ... فانما الموت سؤال الرجالكــــــــلاهـــ مـــا مـــــــــوت ولكــن ذا.... أشد من ذاك لذل السؤال

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*جاء في مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: وكذلك  له أن يسبه كما يسبه: مثل أن يلعنه كما يلعنه. أو يقول: قبحك الله. فيقول:  قبحك الله. أو: أخزاك الله. فيقول له: أخزاك الله. أو يقول: يا كلب، يا  خنزير، فيقول: يا كلب، يا خنزير، فأما إذا كان محرم الجنس مثل تكفيره، أو  الكذب عليه، لم يكن له أن يكفره، ولا يكذب عليه. انتهى.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

تخير قرينا من فعالك إنما ... يزين الفتى في القبر مَا كان يفعل
فإن كنت مشغولا بشيء فلا تكن ... بغير الذي يرضى به الله تشغل
فلا بد بعد القبر من أن تعده ... ليوم ينادى المرء فيه فيسأل
فلن يصحب الإنسان من قبل موته ... ولا بعده إلا الذي كان يعمل
ألا نما الإنسان ضيف لأهله ... يقيم قليلا بينهم ثم يرحل .
 روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء

منقول http://majles.alukah.net/t80557-6/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فائدة : 
قال الزبير بن بكار المتوفي256 ه (هند بنت أبي عبيدة بن  عبدالله بن زمعة  حملت بموسى بن عبدالله بن حسن بن حسن بعد 60 سنة ، وسمعت  علماءنا يقولون :لاتحمل امرأة بعد ستين سنة إلا من قريش ، ولا  بعد خمسين  إلا عربية ) تاريخ بغداد 

من كتاب (ما شاع ولم يثبت من السيرة النبوية )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وفي "مغني المحتج للشربيني:
(وَنَمْلٌ) وَكُنْيَتُهُ أَبُو مَشْغُولٍ، وَالْوَاحِدُ نَمْلَةٌ، وَكُنْيَتُهَا أُمُّ مَارِنٍ، سُمِّيَتْ نَمْلَةً لِتَنَمُّلِهَا وَهُوَ كَثْرَةُ حَرَكَتِهَا وَقِلَّةُ قَوَائِمِهَا 

قَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ إنَّ النَّهْيَ الْوَارِدَ فِي  قَتْلِ النَّمْلِ الْمُرَادُ بِهِ النَّمْلُ السُّلَيْمَانِي  ُّ وَهُوَ  الْكَبِيرُ أَمَّا الصَّغِيرُ فَفِي الِاسْتِقْصَاءِ نَقْلًا عَنْ إيضَاحِ  الصَّيْمَرِيِّ أَنَّهُ لَا يَحْرُمُ قَتْلُهُ؛ لِأَنَّهُ مُؤْذٍ،  وَذَكَرَهُ الْبَغَوِيّ أَيْضًا (فِي شَرْحِ السُّنَّةِ) وَوَافَقَ عَلَيْهِ فِي الْمَجْمُوعِ.

مغني المحتاج للشربيني، ص 153 ج 6 ط. دار الكتب العلمية 						

----------------منقول من طالبة علم شافعية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

منقول 

اطلق العرب كنية (امّ) على الطير والحيوان والجماد فقالوا: 
 أم العباس = اللبؤة ـــــــــــــــ  ـ أم عكرمة = الحمامة
 أم مسعود = الناقة ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ أم الرئال = النعامة
 أم عيسى = الزرافة ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ أم هيثم = العقاب
 أم طلحة = القملة ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ أم قيس = الرخمة
 أم فارس = النمرة ـــــــــــــــ  ـ أم عوف = الجرادة 
 أم منذر = الفرس ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ أم الوليد = الدجاجة
 أم مازن = النملة ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ أم حسن = الحسون
 أم عثمان = الأفعى ـــــــــــــــ  ــ أم قويق = البومة
 أم دُلدُل = القنفذ ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ أم قشعم = النسر
 أم غسان = العقرب ـــــــــــــــ أم زرعة = الحجل
 أم مَعبد = الضفدع ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ أم حفصة = البطة
 أم شادن = الظبية ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ أم ثلاث = القطاة
 أم آدم = الأرض ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ أم عقبة = القِدْر
 أم زياد = طعام العصيدة ـــــــــ أم غياث = السماء
 أم لواء = رمح الراية ــــــــــــــ أم علي = الخَردل
 أم الخير = المائدة ـــــــــــ أم هاني = طعام العدس
 أم العطايا = الدواة ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ أم معمر = الليل
 أم جابر = الخبز ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ أم الكبائر = الخمر
 أم الحياة = الماء ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ أم الفناء = الدنيا 
 أم القِرى = النار ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ أم القُرى = مكة
 أم الخطيئة = التفاح ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ أم الرأس = الدماغ
 أم دمعة = الشمعة ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ أم الندامة = العجلة
 أم الطريق = وسطه وبعضه ـــــ أم الحرب = الراية
 أم القرآن = سورة الفاتحة ـــــــ أم الشيء = أصله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أسماء وكنــى والقـــاب
               علي آراس
               اذا كان لكل انسان اسم وكان الاسم  كينونة الانسان وجزء من شخصيته فانه لتكريم الانسان وتقديره في المجتمع  اعطى المجتمع لصاحب كل اسم كنية ينادوه بها احتراما حتى لا يذكروا اسمه  مجردا وتكون الكنية نسبة لولده فمحمد النبي الهادي كني بأبي القاسم نسبة  للاكبر من اولاده صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وقد توفيا صغيرين وهما القاسم  وابراهيم وكنية الامام علي عليه السلام ابا الحسن نسبة لاكبر اولاده وكنية  ابراهيم ابا اسماعيل وذلك انجاما مع تسمية النبي ابراهيم الخليل ولده  الاكبر اسماعيل وهكذا..واللقب صفة مضافة للاسم مثل زين العابدين والمهدي  والهادي ومن الالقاب ما يكون معبرا عن صفة عند الفرد كالجاحظ لابي عثمان بن  بحر والاعشى للغوي الكبير المعروف بهذا اللقب ومن الالقاب ما يكون متصلا  بعشيرة الفرد او جماعته مثل الايادي والشمري والمعموري والمجموعي.في العراق  وغيره تطلق كنية ابو جاسم لمن كان اسمه محمد ومن كان اسمه جاسم فكنيته ابا  محمد، ويكنى نوري ابو صباح والعكس صحيح وهذه الكنية سببها ان نوري السعيد  رئيس وزراء العراق المزمن في العهد الملكي كان له ولد واحد هو صباح واشتهر  بكنيته ابي صباح وقد اعتاد الناس ان يكنوا فيصلا بابي غازي وعبد الرحمن  بأبي عوف وصكر بأبي شاهين فيما اعتاد الناس ايضا ان يكنوا كل من اسمه حسن  او حسين بأبي علي والعكس صحيح، وهذه الكنية بسبب ان ولدي الامام علي عليه  السلام الكبيرين هما الامامان الحسن والحسين عليهما السلام، اما كنية عباس  فهي ابو فاضل وكنية صادق هي ابا جعفر وكنية سلمان وسليمان ابو داود وكنية  داود ابو سلمان اوسليمان .وكنى الناس من اسمه فاروق بأبي فؤاد وبالعكس نسبة  الى ملك مصر السابق فاروق ووالده احمد فؤاد ويكنى طارق بأبي زياد وبالعكس  نسبة الى طارق بن زياد القائد المسلم فاتح الاندلس كل هذا يجري في سياق  اشبه بالعرف ويكون قبل ان يلد للرجل ولد فاذا ولد للرجل المولود البكر فقد  يستبدل كنيته بالاسم الجديد فليس شرطا طبعا ان يسمي طارق ولده زياد لكن تلك  الكنية تطلق على طارق احتراما حتى يلد ولده لكن بعضهم يفضل تكنية الرجل  الذي لم يلد له ولد بأبي غايب او غائب. وللحيوان كنيته ايضا ولبعض  الحيوانات عدة كنى فالاسد ابو السباع وملك الغابة وكنية الارنب ابو خداش  وابو عزره اما كنى ابن اوى فمتعددة وهي: ابو الحصين / ابو قيس/ ابو كعب/  ابو معاوية/ او رويشد/ وكنية البقرة ام عجول وام كرين تصغير قرن/ وكنية  الجمل ابو سنام وكنية الفاخته ام الخراب لانها تعيش في الخرائب. وكنى  الحمار كثيرة منها ابو زياد/ ابو صابر/ ابن آذان/ وللحمارة كنى متعددة فهي  ام وهب/ ام المثنى/ ام الحلس وللافعى الذكر كنى كثيرة منها/ ابو عثمان /  ابو القاضي ابو مذعور/ ابن طريق/ اما الافعى الانثى فكناها ام طبق/ ام  عافية/ ام عثمان/ ابنة الجبل/ بنت قشرة/ بنت الدواهي وغيرها.وكنية الخفاش  الانثى / بنت كلتا/ والخفاش الذكر ابو ضمارة وابو الطفس ومن كنى الدجاجة ام  حفصة ام عقبة ام نافع ويكنى الديك بأبي وائل ابي حماد ابي يقظان ابي حسان.  ولغير هذه من الحيوان كنى والقاب متعددة فمن كنى العصفور ابو مزاحم/ ابو  يعقوب/ ويكنى الغراب ابو حاتم/ ابو زيدان/ ابو زاجر اما الغزال الذكر  فكنيته ابو الجمال وابو الحسين وابو سفيان وابن القسطل/ والغزالة هي ام عزة  وام حشيش وتسمى الريم ايضا.وكنيت الفرس بنت النعامة لسرعتها اما القرد  فيكنى بأبي خالد وابي قيس وقد كنى الكلب ايضا بابي خالد وكنوه ايضا ابا  عامر وابا حتم وكنية النمل ابو مشغول وكني ذكر النمل / ابن مازن/ اما  النملة الانثى فكنيتها ام توبة وام جوار وام مازن. والكنية غير اللقب  وللالقاب اصول اخرى عند الانسان والحيوان وقد يختار الانسان لقبه والعادة  ان تذكر وتحفظ الالقاب الطيبة بدءا بالانبياء فالخليل ابراهيم والكليم موسى  والمسيح عيسى عليهم السلام والامين هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. ولم يتلقب  الامام علي عليه السلام الا بأبي الحسن ولده الاكبر فيما تلقب العباسيون  جميعا كالسفاح والمنصور والرشيد وكذلك الامويون في الاندلس والموحدون وكان  سلاطين بني ايوب ودولتي المماليك يتلقب احدهم بلقبين مثل الناصر صلاح الدين  واخيه العادل سيف الدين ومثل المملوك الملك الظاهر ركن الدين بيبرس الذي  رد الغزو المغولي على مصر. ومن الالقاب ما هو منسوب الى مدينة كالعماري  والديواني والبغدادي والبصيري والموصلي او الى قبيلة كالمزروعي والشجيري  والاسدي والخزعلي والبياتي والجاف، وقد يكون نسبة الى اسرة مثل الوائلي  وكاشف الغطاء والصدر او الى مهنة مثل الخياط والعطار والقصاب والكتبي  والوراق وقد يكون اللقب منسوبا الى وظيفة صاحبه كالمميز والضابط والصيدلي  ومن الالقاب ما يكون نسبة الى الام مثل مكية وونه واسعيده.وقد قامت الدولة  منذ زمن آل عثمان مرورا بالعهد الملكي باعطاء القاب تشريف لبعض المتقدمين  في الوظيفة الحكومية او الجيش مثل بك وباشا ثم اعطي لقب صاحب الفخامة لرئيس  الوزراء وصاحب المعالي للوزير وصاحب السعادة للمدير العام وهكذا وقد الغيت  هذه الالقاب فيما بعد وظلت الالقاب المنسوبة الى المدينة والعشيرة والاسرة  والمهنة وهناك القاب اخرى تمنح للمسرحيين والمميزين بفكاهاتهم او غرائبهم  مثل قزموز وقرندل وحبزبوز وقد لقب البعض في بعض المدن بتسميات غريبة مثل  العجل /قلندر/ سووزوكي/ الهافي وهي تسميات جاءت بسبب تصرفات او اسباب تتعلق  بتلك الشخصية دون سواها لكن تلك التسمية تطغى على الاسم الحقيقي وتتغلب  عليه ولا يعود المرء يسمى او يلقب الا بتلك التسمية لكن كل الاسماء  والالقاب انما جاءت ووجدت لتمييز الناس عن بعضهم والتعريف بهم والاحسان  اليهم بهذه الاسماء والالقاب لا ان نتنابز بها بل يكرم بعضنا البعض بالكنية  الملائمة ويسمي احدنا ولده بالاسم الطبيب المحبب ليكون هوية محترمة له.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*معنى مازن في معجم المعاني الجامع - معجم عربي عربي*



 مازِن: ( اسم ) 
 المازِنُ  : بَيْضُ النَّمل -أبوخزيمة- علمت الآن لم كنيت النملة أم مازن 


مازَ: ( فعل ) 
 مازَ  يَمِيز ، مِزْ ، مَيْزًا ومِيزَةً ومَيزةً ، فهو  مائِز  ، والمفعول مَمِيز 
  ماز  الشَّيءَ : عزله وفرزه عن غيره 
  ماز  الشَّيءَ : فضَّل بعضَه على بعض ، فضَّله على سواه 
  مازَ  الأَّذى عن الطريق : نَحَّاهُ وأَزالَه 
  مَازَ  فلانًا عليه : فضَّله عليه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

منقول
*الحلم 
واستشعر الحلم في كل الأمور ولا * تسرع ببادرةٍ يوماً الى رجلِ 
وإن بُليت بشخص لا خلاق له * فكن كأنك لم تسمع ولم يقلٍ 
وللكف عن شتم اللئيم تكرماً * أضر له من شتمه حين يشتم 
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه   لأصحابه يوما:
إني لآمركم بالخير، وما كل ما أمرتكم به فعلته؛ ولكني أرجو الأجر بأمركم.
وهذا  من الفقه العظيم في دين الله، وليس من أنه يأمر ولا يفعل؛ الذي ذُمَّ، ولكن العبد  المؤمن يجمع في امتثاله في للشرع بين امتثال الأوامر واجتناب النواهي، وهو عليه أن  يأمر بالخير وعليه أن يمتثل الخير، فإن فاته أحدهما فلا يجوز له أن يفوِّت الآخر  لهذا قال الإمام مالك بن أنس رحمه الله إمام دار الهجرة: ما كل ما نأمركم به نفعله،  ولو تركنا الأمر لأجل عدم الفعل ما أمرناكم إلا بالقليل. هل معنى ذلك أنهم يتركون  الأمر إلى ترك محرم؟ لا، ولكن أهل العلم وأهل الجهاد عندهم من معرفة الأحكام ما يرتبون  فيه المصالح ويجعلون الحسنات درجات، وليس كذلك كل من أمر بمعروف أو نهي عن منكر،  لهذا قال أبو الدرداء (إني آمركم بالخير وليس كل ما آمركم به فعلته ولكني أرجو  الخير بما أمرتكم به) يعني أنه يأمر بمستحبات، يأمر بأشياء من الخير يفعلونها، وليس  كل ما أمرهم به يفعله؛ لأنه منشغل عنه بما هو أهم منه في حقه، وأما في حقهم فليس  الأمر كذلك؛ بل لابد أن يكونوا مأمورين بهذا، وإذا أتته الفرصة وكان في فراغ من  أمره فإنه يرغب في المستحب وفي غير المستحب؛ يعني في الواجب ودرجاته، كما قال جل  وعلا ?فَإِذَا فَرَغْتَ فَانْصَبْ(7) وَإِلَى رَبِّكَ فَارْغَبْ?[الشرح:7-8]، يعني  بأنواع الواجبات والمستحبات.
بعض الناس لا ينتبه لهذه المقالة ولهذا الأصل  الشرعي، فإذا كان على شيء من الخطأ قال: أنا لا آمر بالخير لأني لا أمتثله، ولا أنى  عن المنكر لأني ربما فعلته. وهذا غلط على الشريعة؛ لأنه يجب عليك أن تأمر وتمتثل،  فإن فاتك الامتثال فلا يفتك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر فلابد أن تمتثل هذا؛  ولأن تجتنب هذا فهذا واجب وهذا واجب وإذا فاتك أحد الواجبين فلا يجوز أن تفوِّت  الآخر.

صالح آل الشيخ  من وصايا أبي الدرداء

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومن أقوال أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه أنه قال لأصحابه مرة:
استعيذوا بالله من  خشوع النفاق. قالوا: يا أبا الدّرداء وما خشوع النفاق؟ قال: أن يرى الجسد خاشعا  والقلب ليس بخاشع.

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومن أقوال أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه أنه قال رحمه الله ورضي الله عنه، وقد مرّ على  رجل عمل ذنبا وحوله أناس يسبونه؛ رجل عمل ذنبا وعلم بذنبه أناس فمرّ عليهم أبو  الدرداء وهم يسبونه، فقال لهم أبو الدرداء وهو البصير بعلاج البعد عن الدين وعلاج  أهل العصيان وعلاج أهل القلوب المريضة فقال لهم:
أرأيتم لو وجدتموه في قاع قليب  ألم تكونوا مخرجيه منها؟ قالوا: بلى. قال: فاحمدوا الله الذي عافاكم ولا تسبوا  أخاكم.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*تَعَلَّمِ العلم واعمل ما استطعت به ......لا يلهينك عنه اللهو والجدلُ.*
*وعلم الناس واقصد نفعهم أبدا......... إياك إياك أَنْ يَعْتَادَكَ الْمَلَلُ*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فى مدح الصحابة:
فهم جمعوا العلياءَ علماً وعفةً *** وزهداً وجوداً لا يضيقُ فواقا.
كما جمعَ التفاحُ حسناً ونظرةً *** ورائحةً محبوبةً ومذاقاً

منقول :أبوبكر المحلي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

منقول عمر خلوف 

وجاء في عيون الأخبار لابن قتيبة:شعر لابن الأعرابي في طلب العلم وتدبّره

وأنشد ابن الأعرابيّ:ما أقربَ الأشياءَ حينَ يَسُوقُها=قدَرٌ وأبعدَها إذا لم تُقْدرِ
فسَلِ الفَقِيهَ تكُنْ فقيهاً مثلَهُ=مَنْ يَسْعَ في عملٍ بِفقْهٍ يَمْهَرِ
وتدبّر الأمرَ الذي تُعْنى به=لا خيرَ في عملٍ بغير تدبُّرِ
فلقد يَجِدُّ المرءُ وهو مُقَصِّرٌ=ويَخِ   �بُ جِدّ المرءِ غير مُقَصِّرِ
ذهبَ الرجالُ المُقْتَدَى بفعَالهم=والمنك   �رُون لكلّ أمرٍ مُنْكَرِ
وبقيتُ في خلفٍ يُزَيِّن بعضُهم=بعضاً ليَدْفَعَ مُعْوِر عن مُعْورِ

وفي لباب الآداب لابن منقذ:
وقال آخر:ما أقربَ الأشياءَ حين يسوقُها=قدَرٌ وأبعدَها إذا لم تُقْدَرِ
فسَلِ اللبيبَ تكن لبيباً مثلَهُ=مَنْ يَسْعَ في علْمٍ بلُبٍّ يَمْهَرِ
وتدبّر الأمرَ الذي تُعْنى به=لا خيرَ في عملٍ بغير تدبُّرِ
فلقد يَجِدُّ المرءُ وهو مُقَصِّرٌ=ويَخِ   �بُ جِدّ المرءِ غير مُقَصِّرِ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الإمام الخطابي رحمه الله
 أنسْتُ بِوَحدتي ولَزِمتُ بيتي == فدامَ الأنسُ لي ونَمَى السُرورُ
 وأدّبَـنـي الزمـانُ فــلا أبـالي == هُـجِـرْتُ فــلا أُزَارُ ولا أَزورُ
 فـلـستُ بسائـلٍ ما دُمـتُ حيًّـا == أسَارَ الجُـنْدُ أم رَكِبَ الأميـرُ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

في تأديب صبية الكتاب :
قال أهل العلم ينبغي أن لا يزيد على ثلاث ضربات أو ثلاث قرصات للتعليم في  كل درس، لأن جبريل عليه السلام إنما غط النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثا ولم  يتعد ذلك، ولهذا قال شيخي ـ رحمه الله :
يؤخذ من تثليث غَطِ أحمدا** عند ابتداء وحيه بادي بدا
ألا يزاد الضرب للصبيان** على ثلاثة لدى الزرقـان
ذكر هذا الزرقاني في شرح الموطأ.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فتذكر مقالة شيخ الاسلام : (العزائم قد تنفسخ )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> قسم أمير البصرة أمواله على أهل البصرة ، فبعث إلى مالك بن دينار فقبل . فأتاه محمد بن واسع ، فقال : يا مالك ، أقبلت جوائز السلطان ؟ قال : يا أبا بكر ، سل جلسائي . قالوا : يا أبا بكر ، اشترى بهم رقابا فاعتقهم . فقال له محمد بن واسع : أنشدك الله : أقلبك الساعة له على ما كان قبل أن يجيزك ؟ قال : اللهم لا ، قال : أترى أي شيء دخل عليك ؟ فقال مالك لجلسائه : إنما مالك حمار ، إنما يعبد الله مثل محمد بن واسع .


عجبي لاينقضي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كان عمر ابن عبد العزيز يتمثل بهذه الأبيات 
أيقظان أنت اليوم أم أنت نائم ... وكيف يطيق النوم حيران هائم 
فلو كنت يقظان الغداة لحرقت ... مدامع عينيك الدموع السواجم 
بل أصبحت في النوم الطويل وقد دنت ... إليك أمور مفظعات عظائم 
نهارك يا مغرور سهو وغفلة ... وليلك نوم والردى لك لازم 
يغرك ما يفني وتشغل بالمنى ... كما غر باللذات في النوم حالم 
وتشغل فيما سوف تكره غبه ... كذلك في الدنيا تعيش البهائم


صفة الصفوة /ابن الجوزي
منقول أبوعبدالبر طارق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]
[/COLOR]
*فعن  ابن عباس قال : (خذوا العلم حيث وجدتم ولا تقبلوا قول الفقهاء بعضهم على  بعض فإنهم يتغايرون تغاير التيوس في الزريبة). [جامع بيان العلم/لابن  عبدالبر].*


قال ابن عبدالبر -معلقاً-:
(*هذا  باب قد غلط فيه كثير من الناس وضلت به نابتة جاهلة لا تدري ما عليها في  ذلك ، والصحيح في هذا الباب أن من صحت عدالته وثبتت في العلم أمانته ،  وبانت ثقته وعنايته بالعلم ، لم يُلتفت فيه إلى قول أحد إلا أن يأتي في  جرحته بيّنة عادلة تصح بها جرحته على طريق الشهادات ، والعمل فيها من  المشاهدة والمعاينة لذلك بما يوجب تصديقه فيما قال لبراءته من الغل والحسد  والعداوة والمنافسة وسلامته من ذلك كله ، فذلك يوجب قبول قوله من جهة الفقه  والنظر).*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قول الإمام أحمد: لا تتكلم في مسألة إلا ولك فيها إمام.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال ابن قدامة: وإذا لم يدر أطلق أم لا؟ فلا يزول يقين النكاح بشك الطلاق.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ربيعٌ ربيعٌ أَمَا تَسْـــأَمون .. .. .. أَمَا ثَمَّ شيخٌ سوى المدخلي

صدقتَ صدقتَ وأنتَ الكذوبُ .. .. .. ربيــعٌ أمرُّ من الحنظلِ

أذاقك ما لـــم تُطِقْ دفعَهُ .. .. .. فَنُحْ كالنســاءِ أَسىً وَلْوِلِِ

أطارَ فؤادَك مـــن صدرِهِ .. .. .. وغيَّبَ عقلَك في مَعْــزِلِ

وهَتَّكَ ســـترَك في كلِّ نادٍ .. .. .. فصار خداعُك لا ينطلـي

وما قد رأيتُ كحلمِ الربيـــعِ .. .. .. عليك وبالنصح لـم يبخلِ

فليتك تعرفُ قدرَ الربيـــعِ .. .. .. ولكن جهلتَ فلـــم تعدلِ

تهلهل شعري بذكر الربيــع .. .. .. ففاح عبيـــراً ولم يُجْهَلِ

أحبُّ الربيعَ ونهجَ الربيـــع .. .. .. وكلَّ ربيــــعٍ فلا تعذلِ

تحمَّلَ ما لا يطيقُ الرِّجـــالُ .. .. .. إلى ذِرْوَة المجد كـم يعتلي

أجاد الجهــــادَ ودَلَّ العبادَ .. .. .. لفعل الســـدادِ بقولٍ جَلي

شــــجاعٌ أبيٌّ وبرٌّ تقيٌّ .. .. .. ونجمٌ مضيٌّ يُرَى مـــن علِ

تألَّقَ فالناسُ دون الربيــعِ .. .. .. كجيدٍ تَعَطَّلَ منـــــه الحُلي

يســـيرُ لدحر العدا مفرَداً .. .. .. وإن رافقوه ففــــي الأوَّلِ

وأحلى من الشــهد إن ذقتَهُ .. .. .. ولكنْ لســـــانُك لم يُغسَلِ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*وتزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*  *حفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب*  *، وكانت قبله عند* *حبيش بن حذافة*  *، وكان من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وممن شهد بدرا ، توفيت سنة سبع ، وقيل : ثمان وعشرين ،* *ومن خواصها : ما ذكره* *الحافظ أبو محمد المقدسي*  *في مختصره في السيرة : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طلقها ، فأتاه* *جبريل*  *فقال :* *إن الله يأمرك أن تراجع* *حفصة ،*  *فإنها صوامة قوامة* *وإنها زوجتك في الجنة* 

* وقال*  *الطبراني*  *في المعجم الكبير : حدثنا* *أحمد بن طاهر بن حرملة بن يحيى*  *، حدثنا جدي* *حرملة ،*  *حدثنا* *ابن وهب*  *، حدثنا* *عمرو بن صالح الحضرمي*  *، عن* *موسى بن علي بن رباح*  *، عن أبيه ،* *عن* *عقبة بن عامر*  *، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طلق* *حفصة ،*  *فبلغ ذلك*  *عمر بن الخطاب*  *، فوضع التراب على رأسه ، وقال : ما يعبأ الله* *بابن الخطاب*  *بعد هذا فنزل* *جبريل ،*  *عليه السلام ، على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إن الله يأمرك أن تراجع* *حفصة*  *رحمة* *لعمر*  .
*تفسير بن كثير الاحزاب*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*وتزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *أم سلمة*  *واسمها* *هند بنت أبي أمية بن المغيرة بن عبد الله بن عمرو بن مخزوم بن يقظة بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب*  *، وكانت قبله عند*  *أبي سلمة بن عبد الأسد*  *، توفيت سنة اثنتين وستين ، ودفنت* *بالبقيع ،*  *وهي آخر أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم موتا 

السابق
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*وزوجها ابنها -* *عمر*  *  -* *من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وردت طائفة ذلك بأن ابنها لم يكن له من السن حينئذ ما يعقد التز**ويج ، ورد*  *الإمام أحمد*  *ذلك ، وأنكر على من قاله ، ويدل على صحة قول* *أحمد*  *ما رواه* *مسلم*  *في صحيحه* *أن* *عمر بن أبي سلمة*  *  -* *ابنها - سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن القبلة للصائم ؟ فقال : " سل هذه " يعني :* *أم سلمة*  *فأخبرته أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعله ، فقال : لسنا كرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يحل** الله لرسوله ما شاء فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إني أتقاكم لله وأعلمكم به "* *أو كما قال ومثل هذا لا يقال لصغير جدا ،* *وعمر*  *ولد بأرض* *الحبشة*  *قبل الهجرة وقال*  *البيهقي*  *  :* *وقول من زعم أنه كان صغيرا ، *  [ ص: 407 ] *دعوى ولم يثبت صغره بإسناد صحيح* 

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

القرطبي الاحزاب 

ومنهن : حفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب القرشية العدوية ، تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم طلقها ، فأتاه جبريل فقال : ( إن الله يأمرك أن تراجع حفصة فإنها صوامة قوامة ) فراجعها . قال الواقدي : وتوفيت في شعبان سنة خمس وأربعين في خلافة معاوية ، وهي ابنة ستين سنة . وقيل : ماتت في خلافة عثمان بالمدينة .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن الربيع بن أنس رضي الله عنه في قوله ‏{‏يا نساء النبي ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏‏ }‏‏.‏  قال‏:‏ ان الحجة على الأنبياء أشد منها على الأتباع في الخطيئة، وإن الحجة  على العلماء أشد منها على غيرهم، فإن الحجة على نساء النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أشد منها على غيرهن، فقال‏:‏ انه من عصى منكن فإنه يكون عليها العذاب  الضعف منه على سائر نساء المؤمنين، ومن عمل صالحا فإن الأجر لها الضعف على  سائر نساء المسلمين‏.‏ 

الدر  المنثور للسيوطي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ابن كثير الاحزاب


[ ص: 404 ] *واختلف في تفضيلها على* *عائشة*  *على ثلاثة أقوال ، ثالثها الوقف* 

* وسئل شيخنا* *أبو العباس بن تيمية*  *عنهما فقال : اختصت كل واحدة منهما بخاصية ،*  *فخديجة*  *كان تأثيرها في أول الإسلام ، وكانت تسلي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتثبته ، وتسكنه ، وتبذل د**ونه مالها ، فأدركت غرة الإسلام ، واحتملت الأذى في الله وفي رسوله وكان نصرتها للرسول في أعظم أوقات ا**لحاجة ، فلها من النصرة والبذل ما ليس لغيرها*  *وعائشة*  *تأثيرها في آخر الإسلام ، فلها من التفقه في الدين وتبليغه إلى الأمة ، وانتفاع بنيها بما أدت إليهم من** العلم ، ما ليس لغيرها هذا معنى كلامه ، رضي الله عنه 
**
**ومن خصائصها : أن الله سبحانه بعث إليها السلام مع* *جبريل ،*  *فبلغها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك روى*  *البخاري*  *في صحيحه عن*  *أبي هريرة*  *، رضي الله عنه ، قال :* *أتى* *جبريل ،*  *عليه السلام ، النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ، هذه* *خديجة ،*  *قد أتت معها إناء فيه إدام أو طعام أو شراب ، فإذا هي أتتك فأقرئها السلام من ربها ومني ، وبشرها ببي**ت في الجنة ، من قصب ، لا صخب فيه ولا نصب* *وهذه لعمر الله خاصة ، لم تكن لسواها وأما* *عائشة ،*  *رضي الله عنها ، فإن* *جبريل*  *سلم عليها على لسان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فروى*  *البخاري*  *بإسناده* *أن* *عائشة*  *قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما : " يا* *عائشة ،*  *هذا* *جبريل*  *يقرئك السلام " فقلت : وعليه السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، ترى ما لا أرى* *، تريد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن خواص* *خديجة ،*  *رضي الله عنها : أنه لم تسؤه قط ، ولم تغاضبه ، ولم ينلها منه إيلاء ، ولا عتب قط ، ولا هجر ، وكفى بهذه** منقبة وفضيلة* 

* ومن خواصها :* *أنها أول امرأة آمنت بالله ورسوله من هذه الأمة*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد :
. ( يُرْفَعُ مِنْ كُلِّ الأَسَامِي الْفَاعِلُ ) ، ( يُرْفَعُ ) هذا فعل  مضارع مغير للصيغة ( الْفَاعِلُ ) نائب الفاعل ( مِنْ كُلِّ الأَسَامِي )  أسامي جمع اسم ، وهذه الياء منقلبة عن واو أصلها سَامِوٌ وقعت الواو رابعة  فصاعدًا ، والقاعدة أن الواو إذا وقعت رابعة فصاعدًا وجب قلبها ياءً  ، مصطفى أصلها مُصْطَفَوٌ وقعت الواو خامسةً فيجب قلبها ياءً ، فقلبت ياءً  فصار مُصْطَفَيَ ، تحركت الياء وانفتح ما قبلها فوجب قلبها ألف . 

شرح الدرة اليتيمة: للحازمي عفا الله عنه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إِذَا-قَالَتْ-حَذَامِ-فَصَدِقُوهَا (

 فَإِنَّ القَولَ ما قَالتْ حَذَامِ(

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*ورحمَ اللهُ الإمام أبا عبدالله البخاري، فحينما  وردَ إليه نعيُ الإمام الدارمي، وهو بين طُلابه، قال- بعد أنْ نكَّس رأسه،  ثم رفع واسترجع، ودموعه تسيل على خدَّيه-:
عَزَاءٌ فَمَا يَصْنَعُ الجَازِعُ ** وَدَمْعُ الْأَسَى أَبَدًا ضَائِعُ
بَكَى النَّاسُ مِنْ قَبْلُ أَحْبَابَهُمْ ** فَهَلْ مِنْهُمُ أَحَدٌ رَاجِعُ؟
تَدَلَّى ابْنُ عِشْرِينَ فِي قَبْرِهِ ** وَتِسْعُونَ صَاحِبُهَا رَافِعُ!
وَلِلْمَرْءِ لَوْ كَانَ يُنْجِي الْفِرَا ** رُ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُضْطَرَبٌ واسعُ
يُسلِّمُ مُهْجَتَهُ سَامِحًا ** كَمَا مَدَّ رَاحَتَهُ الْبَائِعُ
وَكَيْفَ يُوَقَّى الْفَتَى مَا يَخَافُ ** إِذَا كَانَ حَاصِدَهُ الزَّارِعُ*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال الإمام أحمد : ثلاثة كتب , ليس لها أصول : المغازي ,  والملاحم , والتفسير(1) . 

**1)ذيل طبقات  الحنابلة ( 3/135 )*  * ومراد الإمام أحمد رحمه الله أن غالب هذه العلوم  الثلاثة أحاديث موقوفة , وآثار منقطعة . وأن المسند فيها قليل بالنسبة لغير المسند  . والله تعالى أعلم .

**منقول
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*ثُمَّ  خَرَجَ بَعْدَهُ عُتْبَةُ بْنُ رَبِيعَةَ، بَيْنَ أَخِيهِ شَيْبَةَ بْنِ  رَبِيعَةَ وَابْنِهِ الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ، حَتَّى إذَا فَصَلَ مِنْ  الصَّفِّ دَعَا إلَى الْمُبَارَزَةِ، فَخَرَجَ إلَيْهِ فِتْيَةٌ مِنْ  الْأَنْصَارِ ثَلَاثَةٌ، وَهُمْ: عَوْفٌ، وَمُعَوِّذٌ، ابْنَا الْحَارِثِ -  وَأُمُّهُمَا عَفْرَاءُ - وَرَجُلٌ آخَرُ، يُقَالُ: هُوَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِِ  بْنُ رَوَاحَةَ، فَقَالُوا: مَنْ أَنْتُمْ ؟* *فَقَالُوا: رَهْطٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ .* *قَالُوا:  مَا لَنَا بِكُمْ مِنْ حَاجَةٍ. ثُمَّ نَادَى مُنَادِيهِمْ: يَا  مُحَمَّدُ، أَخْرِجْ إلَيْنَا أَكْفَاءَنَا مِنْ قَوْمِنَا .* *فَقَالَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِِِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : قُمْ يَا عُبَيْدَةُ  بْنَ الْحَارِثِ، وَقُمْ يَا حَمْزَةُ، وَقُمْ يَا عَلِيُّ، فَلَمَّا  قَامُوا وَدَنَوْا مِنْهُمْ , قَالُوا: مَنْ أَنْتُمْ ؟*  *قَالَ  عُبَيْدَةُ: عُبَيْدَةُ، وَقَالَ حَمْزَةُ: حَمْزَةُ، وَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ:  عَلِيٌّ، قَالُوا: نَعَمْ، أَكْفَاءٌ كِرَامٌ. فَبَارَزَ عُبَيْدَةُ،  وَكَانَ أَسَنَّ الْقَوْمِ، عُتْبَةَ بْنَ رَبِيعَةَ، وَبَارَزَ حَمْزَةُ  شَيْبَةَ بْنَ رَبِيعَةَ، وَبَارَزَ عَلِيٌّ الْوَلِيدَ بْنَ عُتْبَةَ .
--------------------------
شرف الخصومة حتى في ساحة المعركة
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ: كَانَتْ وَقْعَةُ بَدْرٍ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ صَبِيحَةَ سَبْعَ عَشْرَةَ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ .*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ أبا خزيمة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله أخانا الكريم 
وكل عام أنت بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر1436

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

من حديث  الفضل بن عباس رضي الله عنه: "إنما الطيرة ما أمضاك أو ردك"  رواه أحمد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

رَامَ نَفْعَاً فضرَّ مِنْ غَيْرِ قصْدِ ** وَمِنَ البرِّ مَا يَكُونُ عُقُوقَا !!

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قصيدة في الخوارج .. أ**رجوا أن تقرأ كاملة 
* 
*
برئنا إلى الرحمن من كل مجرم *** يهون عليه قتل نفس لمسلم

وقــتـل لذمــي وذبـــح معــــاهد *** وتحويل عرس الآمنين لمأتم

فمن أجل من يرمى ويقتل آمن *** وينسف بنيانا على رأس نوم

ويودَى غريب الدار في غير أهله *** وتفجع أم بالوليد المنعم


لقد حرم الإسلام عنا حديدة *** تشير كما عند البخاري ومسلم

وقد جعل الله النفوس عزيزة *** أعز من البيت الحرام المعظم

ومن يقتل النفس التقية خالدا *** بنار عليه لعنة الله ترتمي

أمن أجل دين الله ذاك زعمتم *** كذبتم فدين الله غير مهدم

فئن قلتم ضد اليهود فعالكم *** وضد النصارى قولكم غير محكم

بتفجيركم والقتل قرت عيونهم *** وصالوا وجالوا بالحصان المطهم

لقد ظهرت للسلمين فعالكم *** على أنها دين لشارون ينتمي

شعرتم به أو لم تكونوا شعرتم *** فما ركة التفجير من صنع أخزم

ومن كان يجني حربكم فهو صاحب *** لها دون أن يرمي بقوس وأسهم

فمن غير أعداء الإله تسرهم *** صنائعكم ياخيل نار التأزم

أفي مثل هذا الوقت كان خروجكم *** وجيش العدى مستوفز للتهجم

فأنتم كلاب النار مهما ادعيتم *** ومهما رعت في لحمكم أم قشعم

بأعمالكم تعطون للكفر فرصة *** ليغزواحمانا بالخميس العرمرم

وكي يدًّعي أنا دعاة جريمة *** ولسنا دعاة للسلام المكرم

ونحن معاذ الله نرضى بفعلكم *** ونرضى بقتل الكافر المتلوم

لأنا من القرآن نعلم أنه *** حرام علينا قتل غير مُجَرَّم

ومن سنة المختار نعلم أنكم *** خوارج هذا العصر دون تلعثم

رؤسكم في لندن الكفر جلهم *** يغوصون في وحل وشرب ومطعم

وتحت نظام الكفر تم نموهم *** وفي ظل أجواء الظلام المخيم

فلو أنهم لله كان خروجهم *** لَمَا ظفروا بالدعم من كل مجرم

وما كان يرعاهم نظام لكافر *** قداعتبر الإسلام كاسا لعلقم

وأما الذي فينا يفجر نفسه *** وفي جانب البيت العتيق المحرم

فقد أوعد الرحمن قاتل نفسه *** بنار ومن يلحد بمكة يؤلم

فيا أيها المغرور قاتل نفسه *** تأمل بقول الله في نص محكم

وقول رسول الله في غير موضع *** صريحا تعالى عن حديث مُرَجَّم

أتترك قول الله ثم رسوله *** وتتبع قول الخارجي المعلم

ومن هاهنا من منبر الشعر قومنا *** ننادي بنجد والحجاز وزمز

بأن عليهم أن يعيدوا تأملا *** بأفكار قطب أو سرور المنظم

وأفكار بناء ومن سار سيرهم *** فكلهم أصحاب فكر ملغم

فهم نفخوا الفكر الحروري بعصرنا*** ومدوه بالأعصاب والروح والدم

فلولاهم لم تنتشر قط فكرة *** مبنطلة في رأس شخص معمم

فكيف بأرض الخير والدين والهدى*** نمت حية التكفير في ناب ضيغم

بلاد بها أمن وعدل ونعمة *** تمد جناحيها على كل مسلم

وفيها لتطبيق الحدود حكومة *** لآل سعود فضلها غير مبهم

ملوك على تعظيم شرع محمد *** تباروا بعزم كالحسام المصمم

وفي خدمة الإسلام تلك جهودهم *** (تشير بلا كف وتشدوا بلا فم)

فلو كانت الأفضال تحصى لدولة *** فهيهات يحصي فضلها قول ملهم

ولا ندعي فيها الكمال وإنما *** نرى أنها خير من السفك للدم

وخير من الباب الذي تفتحونه *** لغزو النصارى واليهود المحوم

وخير نظام في البسيطة كلها *** يقيم لشرع الله حق التسلم

فمن غيرهم يعطي لدي محمد *** بدولته حقًّ الرقيب المقوم

ويأمر بالمعروف من دون غلظة *** وعن منكر ينهى بدون تجهم

وينزل حكم الله في كل حالة *** بضرب لرأس أو بقطع لمعصم

ومن غيرهم قد حال دون تحزب *** يدق به ما بيننا عطر منشم

وقد قال جمع من ذوي العلم والتقى *** كما قلت قولا كاالرحيق المختم

لآل سعود دولة سلفية *** تغلغل فينا بين لحم وإعظم

حوت قبلة الإسلام والبلدة التي *** لها يأرز الإيمان حيا كأرقم

وفيها لكل المسلمين عمالة *** مباركة من يعربي وأعجم

فماذا يريد المفسدون بدولة *** علاقتها بالله لن تتصرم

أيبغون فتح الباب نحو تحزب *** يقطع أوصال الفؤاد الململم

صراع على الكرسيِّ باسم تعدد *** وباسم انتخاب ينتهي بالتشرذم

يساوى به الصعلوك بالعالم الذي *** فتاواه في ليل الحياة كأنجم

وفيه يساوى المؤمنون بفاسق *** خبيثٍ وليثٌ بالغزال الملثم

وإقصاء شرع الله باسم تحاكم *** إلى الشعل حتى في الرباء الحرم

فمن غلبت أصواتُه صوتَ غيره *** يفوز على أقرانه بالتقدم

وإن كان زنديقا وأن كان ماجنا *** وإن كان داع من دعاة جهنم

وفيه احترام الرأي حتى إذا غدا *** يبيح الزنا إن كان طوعا بدرهم

وفتح محلات الفساد يرودها *** من الناس أمثال الذباب المُوَنَّم

وحُرِّيَّـة التعبير في كل سانح *** يعِن براس الشارب المتهكم

ودعوة تحرير الفتاة بخدرها *** من الدين تمشي الأرض من دون محرم

وتخلع عنها كل قيد يعيقها *** عن السير في درب الضلال المنمنم

حجابا وأخلاقا ودينا وعفة *** يثرن على الوضع القديم المعقم

وتُصنَع ما بين الرجال حواجز *** وبين ذوات الخدر في كل مَحْكَمِ

فتلك تريد الزوج ألا يسومَها *** بأخرى وتسعى جهدها بالتظلم

وأخرى ترى ألايفوز بمنصب *** فلان ولم تركض إليه بأدهم

تريد وزيرا أن تكون وقاضيا *** وأن تصبح الشرطي في ليل مظلم

ولا أفلح القوم الذين تأمرت *** عليهم نساء صحَّ عن خير مَفْحَم

أبو بكرةٍ ألقى بها عندعائش *** بلا وجل يوم القتال المدمدم

أهذا هو الأمر الذي تطلبونه *** لشعبكم الشعب العريق المسَلَّم

فأف لدين أنتم تحملونه *** إذا كان هذا الدين يدعوا لمأثم

ويدعوا لقتل الصائمين نهارهم *** ويدعوا لقتل القائم المترنم

وقتل حماة الأمن في كل موقع *** رجالا وركبانا عليهم ترحمي

لقد أعلنوا حربا على كل حاكم *** يخالفهم أو طالب أو معلم

فمن لم يذق طعم الخوارج آفة *** يذقه أخيرا في الرياض ويطعم

يرون قتال المسلمين فريضة *** كما كان يرنوا في علي ابن ملجم

فلم ينج منهم خير قرنٍ عقيدةً *** قديما أينجوا بعدهم أيُّ مسلم

فلا تهنوا في قتل قوم خوارج *** ببر وبحر أو بجو مغيم

فهذا جزاء الله من فوق عرشه *** إذا لم يتوبوا عن فساد ومغرم

بقتلٍ وصلبٍ أو بقطعٍ تظاهرت *** عليه براهين الكتاب المحَكَّم

فأنتم إذا قاتلتموهم بطاعة *** لِربي وهم قتلى كلاب جهنم

وأنتم على خير وفضل وسنة *** وهم شر قتلى تحت شمس وأنجم

بذلك قد صحت أحاديث جمة *** عن المصطفى من نسل حوى وآدم

وأختم قولي باصلاة على الذي *** له حن جذع كامشوق المتيم

_____________

كلاب اهل النار .......................... الخوارج

منقولة من منتديات الفلاح الاسلامية*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

صبّوا العذاب كما شئتم على جسدي
فلا شهود على تعذيب سجاني !

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إذا رأيت من هتك الله ستره  وفضحه فلا تشمت به واحمد الله على ستره إياك

الشيخ عادل الشوربجي أمراض القلوب ح 8- د15

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الحافظ زين الدين العراقي:
وليعلم الطالبُ أنّ السيرَا تجمع ما صح وما قد أُنْكِرَا 

صالح آل الشيخ ضوابط في معرفة الشيرة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

محاضرة تأصيلية في ضوابط معرفة السيرة ذكر حفظه الله كلاما ينبغي على كل قارئ في السيرة أن يعلمه 
فمدارس السيرة
1- مدرسة اللغة والأدب 
2- مدرسة القومية العربية (خطيرة تضرب الثوابت )
3- مدرسة الفقهاء والمحدثين
4- مدرسة الدعوة 
5-مدرسة الروايات والقصة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

داخلة الازار فيها قولان :

1- موضع -الأستيك- التكة-حول الوسط للسروال الداخلي 
2- موضع التصاق الفخذ بالبدن

الشيخ عادل الشوربجي أمراض القلوب ح 21 د20

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

العائن قسمان :

1- عائن ذو نفس خبيثة  

2- عائن ذو نفس طيبة ( لأن عامر بن ربيعة الصحابي  البدري أعان سهيل بن حنيف فسقط )
قال الذهبي (إياك يا جريء أن تنظر إلى  هذا البدري شذرا لهفوة بدرت منه  فقد غفرت له وهو من أهل الجنة ) والذهبي رحمه الله يعني مسطح بن أثاثة

الشيخ عادل الشوربجي (سلسلة أمراض القلوب آخر الحلقة 21)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا يشترط في العائن أن يرى المعيون 
وقد يصيب بسماع الصوت :
كما سمع أحدهم صوت ارتطام البول بالأرض من أحدهم دون أن يراه فقال (ما أشد هذا البول )
فقيل إنه ولدك فقال هذا أوان قصم ظهري -فانحبس البول في ولده فمات )
الشوربجي ح 22 د6

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> إذا رأيت من هتك الله ستره  وفضحه فلا تشمت به واحمد الله على ستره إياك
> 
> الشيخ عادل الشوربجي أمراض القلوب ح 18- د14


18 بد من 8

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال في منظومة عشرة الاخوان .
وإن رأيت هفوة ** فانصحهمُ في خلوة
بالرمز والإشارة ** وألطفِ العبارة
إياك والتعنيف ** والعَذَلَ العنيف
وإن ترد عتابهم ** فلا تسئ خطابهم
وأحسن العتاب ** ما كان في كتابِ
والعتب بالمشافهة ** ضربٌ من المسافهة

اللهم اعف عنا وأدبنا  آمين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزء الصداقة 
من منظومة عشرة الاخوان

صداقة الإخوان ** الخلصِ العوانِ
لها شروطٌ عدة ** على الرخا والشدة
والرِفقِ والتلطف ** والود والتعطف
وكثرة التعهد ** لها في كل معهدِ
البِر بالأصحاب ** من أحكم الأسباب
والنصح للإخوان ** من أعظم الإحسان
والصدق والتصافي ** من أحسن الإنصافِ
دع خِدَعَ المودة ** وأوجها مسودة
فالمحض في الإخلاصِ ** كالذهب الخِلاصِ
حفظ العهود والوفا ** حقٌ لإخوان الصفا
عاملهمُ بالصدق ** واصحب بحسن الخلق
والعدل والإنصاف ** وقلة الخلافِ
ولاقهم بالبشرِ ** وحيِّهم بالشكرِ
صِفهم بما يُستحسن ** وأخفِ ما يستهجنُ
وإن رأيت هفوة ** فانصحهمُ في خلوة
بالرمز والإشارة ** وألطفِ العبارة
إياك والتعنيف ** والعَذَلَ العنيف
وإن ترد عتابهم ** فلا تسئ خطابهم
وأحسن العتاب ** ما كان في كتابِ
والعتب بالمشافهة ** ضربٌ من المسافهة
وعن إمام النجلِ ** فاتكِ كل فحلِ
عاتب أخاك الجاني ** بالبر والإحسانِ
حافظ على الصديق ** في الوسع والمضيق
فهم نسيم الروح ** ومرهم الجروح
وفي الحديث الناطق ** عن الإمام الصادق
من كان ذا حميمي ** ينجب من الجحيمِ
كقول أهل النار ** وعصبة الكفار:
فما لنا من شافع ** ولا حميمٍ نافع
فالقرب في الخلائقِ ** أمنٌ من البوائقِ
فقارب الإخوان ** وكن لهم مِعوانا
لا تسمع المقالَ ** فيهم وإن توالَ
فمن أطاع الواشِ ** سار بليلٍ عاشِ
وضيع الصديق ** وكذَّب الصدِّيق
وإن سمعت قيلا ** يحتمل التأويلا
فاحمله خير محمل ** فِعلَ الرجال الكمّل
وإن رأيت وهنا ** فلا تسمهم طعنا
فالطعنُ في الكلام ** عند أولي الأحلامِ
أنفذُ في الجَنَانِ ** من طعنة السِنان
فَعَدِّ عن زلاَّتهم ** وسُدَّ من خلاَّتِهم
سل عنهم إن غابوا ** وزُرهم إن آبوا 
واستنبي عن احوالهم ** وعفَّ عن أموالهم
أطعهمُ إن أمروا ** وصلهمُ إن هجروا
فقاطعُ الوِصالِ ** كقاطعِ الأوصالِ
إن نصحوكَ فاقبل ** وإن دعَوكَ أقبِل
واصدقهمُ في الوعدِ ** فالخلفُ خُلفُ الوَعدِ
واقبل إذا ما اعتذروا ** إليك من ما ينكرُ
وارعَ صَلاحَ حالهم ** وأشفق على مِحالهم
وكن لهم غياثا ** إذا الزمان عاثا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*بوب  الإمام البخاري في كتابه الأدب من صحيحه باباً سماه: (باب من لم يواجه  بالعتاب) وساق تحته حديث: ما بال أقوام يتنزهون عن الشيء أصنعه؛ فوالله إني  لأعلمهم بالله، وأشدهم خشية له(6101).*

وفي الأدب المفرد أيضا (ص: 223)
باب من لم يُواجه الناس بكلامه
436  - عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: صَنعَ النبيُ صَلى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ شَيْئًا فَرخَص فِيه فَتنزَّهَ عَنه قَوم فَبلغ ذَلِكَ النبيَ  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَخطب فَحمد اللَّهَ ثُم قَال: (مَا بَال  أَقوامٍ يَتنزَّهون عَنِ الشيءِ أَصنَعُهُ؟ فَوالله إِني لأعلمُهُم  بِاللَّهِ وأَشدُهُم لَه خشيةً)

وفي السنن الكبرى للنسائي (9/ 97)
مَا يَقُولُ إِذَا بَلَغَهُ عَنِ الرَّجُلِ الشَّيْءُ

وفي عمل اليوم والليلة للنسائي (ص: 244)
ترك مُوَاجهَة الْإِنْسَان بِمَا يكرههُ
  أخبرنَا اسحق بن ابراهيم قَالَ أخبرنَا سُلَيْمَان (645 ح) بن حَرْب قَالَ  حَدثنَا حَمَّاد بن زيد عَن سلم الْعلوِي عَن أنس أَن رجلا دخل على رَسُول  الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَمَعَهُ أَصْحَابه وَعَلِيهِ أثر صفرَة  فَلَمَّا قَامَ قَالَ لرجل من أَصْحَابه لَو أمرْتُم هَذَا أَن يدع هَذَا  قَالَ وَكَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا يواجه أحدا فِي  وَجهه بِشَيْء 

وفي مكارم الأخلاق للخرائطي (ص: 247)
والمنتقى من كتاب مكارم الأخلاق ومعاليها (ص: 166)
بَابُ مَا يُسْتَحَبُّ لِلْمَرْءِ إِذَا بَلَغَهُ عَنْ رَجُلٍ شَيْءٌ أَنْ يُعَرِّضَ لَهُ وَلَا يُوَاجِهَهُ بِهِ
حَدثنَا  عَبَّاس بن مُحَمَّد الدوري نَا أَبُو يحيى الْحمانِي نَا الْأَعْمَش عَن  مُسلم بن صبيح عَم مَسْرُوقٍ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ
كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا بَلَغَهُ  عَنْ قَوْمٍ شَيْءٌ قَالَ مَا بَالُ أَقْوَامٍ يَقُولُونَ كَذَا وَكَذَا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا تفتح باباً يُعييك سدُّه ........ ولا ترمِ سهماً يُعجزك ردُّه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

من ترك الدليل ضل السبيل

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*ومن النُّكت الشرعية : أن الرضا بالمقضي ليس واجباً ، بل بالقضاء فقط .*
*وقد قال الإمام السفاريني (ت: 1188هـ ) رحمه الله تعالى في منظومته :*
*وليس واجباً على العبد الرضا* 
* بكل مقضيِّ ولكن بالقضا*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

والقلب للأوراق بالبصاق *** أمر قبيح شاع في الآفاق
وبعض من إلى العلوم ينتسب *** يفعله لـجهله المركّب

وعامة الأمر على السعة إن شاء الله بعد اطلاعي على عدة فتاوى

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وهو قبيح وإن يرد به ** تحقيره فالكفر قد باء به

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قول أهل الاصول  / اذا وجدت الحاجة انتفت الكراهة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

القراءة في المصحف خير من القراءة عن ظهر غيب  - قاله بعض السلف رحمهم الله -لآنك تجمع مع القراءة النظر في كتاب الله .

أبو عبدالله بن رسلان حفظه الله في خطبة عيد الفطر  1436 د

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وكنا كـ(ندماني جذيمة)حقبةً 
من الدهر حتى قيل لن يتصدعا 
فلما تفرقنا كأني ومالكاً 
لطول اجتماعٍ لم نبت ليلةً معا!

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

يُستحب الإكثار من الدعاء في جميع يوم الجمعة من طلوع الفجر إلى غروب الشمس رجاء مُصادفة ساعة الإجابة  النووي (كتاب الأذكار ص١٢٩)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

__ﺳﻠﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ__
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﺑﻦ ﻋﺜﻴﻤﻴﻦ ﻳﺮﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :
  ﻣﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻬﺒﻪ ﻓﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻹﺛﻢ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻻ ﺗﻄﻤﺌﻦ ﻟﻪ ﻭﻻ ﺗﺮﺗﺎﺡ ﻟﻪ ، ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﻧﻌﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ .
  ﺷﺮﺡ ﺑﻠﻮﻍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻡ /ﺝ ١٥ / ﺹ ٣٣

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

العود مافاح طيبه غيربعد الحريق 
ماكل الأخشاب فاح الطيب بإحراقها
 لاكل من يبتسم لك قلت هذا صديق 
ماتعرف الناس حتى تفحص اخلاقها

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قد يُنعمُ الله بالبلوى وإن عظمت***  ويبتلي الله بعض القوم بالنعمِ !

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله كيف لا تجري للمؤمن على فراق رمضان دموع وهو لا يدري هل بقي له في عمره إليه رجوع. اللطائف ص1/ 217

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومن العقول جداولٌ وجلامدٌ.. ومن النفوس حرائرٌ وإماءُ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال ابن القيم :  قال بعض السلف : العادل هو الذي إذا غضب لم يُدخله غضبه في باطل ، وإذا رضي لم يُخرجه عن الحق.  بدائع التفسير ٣٠١/١

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقد كانت حياتك لي عظاتٌ***وأنت اليوم أوعظُ منك حيّا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فما طمعي في صالحٍ قـد عملتُه
ولـكـننـي فـي رحـمـة الله أطـمـع   
فإن يكُ غـفـران فـذاك بـرحـمـة 
وإن لم يكن أُجزى بما كنت أصنع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

من عيون ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻤﺔ: 
 ﻣﻦ ﻳﺼﺤﺐ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺀ ﻻ ﻳﺴﻠﻢ
  ﻭﻣﻦ ﻳَﺪﺧُﻞ ﻣﺪﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺀ ﻳُﺘّﻬﻢ 
 ﻭﻣﻦ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﻟﺴﺎﻧﻪ ﻳﻨﺪﻡ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

"إن لإخلاص المتكلم تأثيرا عظيما في قوة حجته، وحُلول كلامه المحلَّ الأعظم في القلوب والأفهام."  
الأديب مصطفى لطفي المنفلوطي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله: لو اجتهدت كل الجهد على أن ترضي   الناس كلهم فلا سبيل؛ فاخلص عملك ونيتك لله عزوجل.
 المجموع للنووي ١/٣١

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ذكر الأديب العقاد مقولة رائعة وهي :

قراءة كتاب ثلاث مرات ، خيرٌ من قراءة ثلاثة كتب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الترمذي : وميمونة زوج النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  خالة خالد بن الوليد وخالة ابن عباس وخالة يزيد بن الأصم رضي الله عنهم الشمائل المحمدية للترمذي ص٨٨

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بعض العارفين : من العقوبة في الدنيا أن يمسك الله لسانك عن ذكره !  اللهم اعنا على ذكرك  وشكرك وحُسنِ عبادتك

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال محمد بن علي التِّرمذي:(ليس في الدُّنيا حِمل أثقل من البِرِّ؛ لأنَّ من برَّك فقد أوثقك، ومن جفاك فقد أطلقك)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال أعرابي: ليس لي من فلان إلا ضرب الصدر والجبهة!! إن جئته لحاجة ضرب صدره وقال "قُضيت" فإن جئته بعد فترة ضرب جبهته وقال "نسيت" !!

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

دعوت الله ان تعلو وتسمو 
علوّ البدر في أفق السماء 
فلما أن علوت بعدتَ عني 
فكان إذاً على نفسي دعائي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أيها الراقدون تحت التراب
 جئت أبكي على هوى الأحباب
 كان لي في الحياة من أرتجيه
 ثم ولى والعمر فجر الشباب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قد كُنتُ أَشكو مِن صُدُودكَ بعضَهُ **فالآنَ كيفَ وقد بُليتُ بكُلِّه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وَقِيلَ : أُدْخِلَ خَارِجِيٌّ عَلَى الْمَأْمُونِ ، فَقَالَ : مَا حَمَلَكَ عَلَى الْخِلَافِ ؟ قَالَ : قَوْلُهُ : وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ قَالَ : أَلَكَ عِلْمٌ بِأَنَّهَا مُنَزَّلَةٌ ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ . قَالَ : وَمَا دَلِيلُكَ ؟

قَالَ : إِجْمَاعُ الْأُمَّةِ . قَالَ : فَكَمَا رَضِيتَ بِإِجْمَاعِهِمْ فِي التَّنْزِيلِ ، فَارْضَ بِإِجْمَاعِهِمْ فِي التَّأْوِيلِ . قَالَ : صَدَقْتَ . السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ .

سير أعلام النبلاء  ترجمة المامون

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

دخل خارجي على المأمون ،
 فقال : ما حملك على الخلاف ؟ (أي على تكفيرنا)
 قال : قوله : ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون
 قال : ألك علم بأنها منزلة ؟ (أي هل تعلم أنها آية من القرآن)
 قال : نعم
 . قال : وما دليلك ؟
 قال : إجماع الأمة .
 قال : فكما رضيت بإجماعهم في التنزيل ، فارض بإجماعهم في التأويل .
 قال : صدقت . السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين .
 ____
 سير أعلام النبلاء - ترجمة المامون
 ____

 والإجماع في التأويل هو أنه كفر دون كفر
 وقد قال به : الحاكم في المستدرك (2/393)، ووافقه الذهبي، الحافظ ابن كثير  في تفسيره (2/64) قال: صحيح على شرط الشيخين، الإمام القدوة محمد بن نصر  المروزي في تعظيم قدر الصلاة (2/520)، الإمام أبو المظفر السمعاني في  تفسيره (2/42)، الإمام البغوي في معالم التنزيل (3/61)، الإمام أبو بكر بن  العربي في أحكام القرآن (2/624)، الإمام القرطبي في الجامع لأحكام القرآن  (6/190)، الإمام البقاعي في نظم الدرر (2/460)، الإمام الواحدي في الوسيط  (2/191)، العلامة صديق حسن خان في نيل المرام (2/472)، العلامة محمد الأمين  الشنقيطي في أضواء البيان (2/101)، العلامة أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام في  الإيمان (ص 45)، العلامة أبو حيان في البحر لمحيط (3/492)، الإمام ابن بطة  في الإبانة (2/723)، الإمام ابن عبد البر في التمهيد (4/237)، العلامة  الخازن في تفسيره (1/310)، العلامة السعدي في تفسيره (2/296)، شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى (7/312)، العلامة ابن القيم الجوزية في مدارج  السالكين (1/335)، محدث العصر العلامة الألباني في "الصحيحة" (6/109).
 (منقول)
وقال ابو عبدالله  بن رسلان حفظه الله هي في تاريخ بغداد  وذكرها في خطبة الدعاء لولى الامر

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*ومن المعلوم أن إسماعيل وإسرائيل يذكر أن معناهما في اللغة العبرية عبد الله.

*
*فقد قال القرطبي في التفسير : ومعنى إسرائيل عبدالله. قال ابن عباس : إسرا بالعبرانية هو عبد، وإيل هو الله ، وقيل إسرا هو صفوة الله، وإيل هو الله ....اهـ. 
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*ويقول شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية:    وأما اعتياد الخطاب بغير العربية التي هي شعار الإسلام ولغة القرآن حتى  يصير ذلك عادة للمصر وأهله، ولأهل الدار، وللرجل مع صاحبه، ولأهل السوق أو  للأمراء، أو لأهل الديوان أو لأهل الفقه، فلا ريب أن هذا مكروه، فإنه من  التشبه بالأعاجم...  إلى أن قال:  واعلم أن  اعتياد اللغة يؤثر في العقل والخلق والدين تأثيراً قوياً بيناً، ويؤثر  أيضاً في مشابهة صدر هذه الأمة من الصحابة والتابعين ومشابهتهم تزيد العقل  والدين والخلق.  انتهى*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية:   واللغات من أعظم شعائر الأمم التي يتميزون بها.  انتهى
فقد روى  البيهقي  بإسناد صحيح، كما قال شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية:  أن  عمر  قال:  لا تعلموا رطانة الأعاجم، ولا تدخلوا على المشركين في كنائسهم يوم عيدهم، فإن السخطة تنزل عليهم.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

93- وكذلك جاءنا البارحة سؤال من شخص يقول إنه رأى أحد طلبة العلم هكذا يقول ويقول إنه قال له.....؟

الشيخ: هذا طالب العلم قال له في الأثر تعالى بنا نغتب في الله فقال لي هل  هذا حديث أو أثر أو ما هو الغيبة محرمة قال الله جل وعلا (يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ  الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضًا  أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتًا فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ) [سورة الحجرات: 12]  فهي معصية كيف يغتب في الله وهى معصية الغيبة لا تجوز وفى هذا عليه أن يتوب  إلى الله عز وجل ولا يحل قول نغتب في الله هذا يخالف الآية (يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ  الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضًا  أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتًا فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ) [سورة الحجرات: 12]  ليس هناك غيبة في الله. الله يكره هذا وينهى عنه نعم.

 *من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وهذه سائلة تقول إذا كان تصوير الطالبة في الجامعة إلزاميا فهل يجوز لها أن تفعل ذلك؟
الشيخ: الطالبة والمرأة على وجه العموم لا يجوز تصويرها لأن تصويرها أشد من  تصوير الرجل لأن صورتها ستتداول ويتناقلها الرجال فلا يجوز لها ذلك فإذا  توقف تعليمها على الصورة فأنا أرى أنها تترك التعلم لأن التعلم ليس لازم  لها إذا تعلمت أمور دينها وأمور صلاتها هذا يكفى من التخصص فالتصوير حرام  شديد التحريم وتصوير النساء أشد لما فيه من الفتنه فالتعليم الذي ليس هو  واجب وإنما هو من النقل أو من فضائل الأعمال لا ترتكب المحرم من أجله نعم.
 *من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان
نادرة
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كانت رسالة الشيخ أ.د. أحمد الحسني ، الأستاذ بجامعة أم القرى ، عن النقود ،  و أخبرنا في محاضرته لنا قصة ما حصل له في تقدير مقدار الدينار و الدرهم  بالغرام، فأخبرنا أنه في العالم الآن يوجد 33 ديناراً و 32 درهماً فقط  موزعة في مناطق و متاحف...
الحاصل أنه من خلال بحثه و تقصيه و جد أنها تختلف في أوزانها ، و أن علي باشا مبارك قام بوزنها وو ضع أوزانها في كتاب له .
فشيخنا حفظه الله أراد أن يضع لها وزنا متوسطا ليخرج مقدارا موحدا يرجع  إليه لتقدير نصاب الذهب و الفضة للزكاة/قال: فاتبعت طريقة سيدنا عمر بن  الخطاب في إخراج المتوسط الحسابي بين الدراهم في ذلك الوقت لأن الدراهم في  عصرهم قبل سك النقود لم تكن على نفس الوزن .. الحاصل أنه أخرج المتوسط  الحسابي لها فبحسبه يخرج مقدار الزكاة و الخراج و هو المقدار الذي سكت عليه  نقود المسلمين بعد.
فتحصل له حفظه الله أن الدينار=4,25 غرام
و أن الدرهم=2,975 غرام
و من أراد المزيد فليطلع على رسالته لنيل درجة الدكتوراة، و الرجل ضليع في  مجاله و له مشاركات في المجالس و الهيئات الاقتصادية و الشرعية. و قد  استفدنا منه علما كثيرا في مجال الاقتصاد الاسلامي - حفظه الله و رعاه و  سدد خطاه، و الله أعلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وزن الدينار 
4.25  جرام من الذهب

وسعر الجرام ليوم(10يناير 2009)حوالي 26 دولارا =97.5 ريالا سعوديا

اذن الدينار =97.5 * 4.25
414.375 ريالا

الدرهم =7/10من الدينار

اذن يساوي 290 ريالا تقريبا

هذا بحساب عيار 24

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*مامقدار الدينار القديم في عهد الرسول عليه الصلاة السلام بالريال؟
*
الإجابــة
* الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 

فالدينار  اسم لقطعة من الذهب مضروبة مقدرة بمثقال، وهو نوع من النقد كانوا يتعاملون  به، ولا يمكن تحديده اليوم بريال معين لاختلاف قيمة الريالات من بلد إلى  آخر، ومن وقت إلى آخر. 
وإنما هو مقدر بالوزن، فالدينار يساوي اليوم  4.25 أربعة جرامات وربع الجرام من الذهب، فهذا المقدار، أو ما يساويه من  عملة كل بلد هو المعيار في استخراج الحقوق الشرعية من زكاة ودية، وتحديد  صداق، ونصاب سرقة، وكفارة وطء حائض وغير ذلك، فارجع إلى أصحاب محلات بيع  الذهب واسألهم عن قيمة 4.25 جراماً من الذهب، فما أخبروك به فهو قيمة  الدينار المذكور. 
والله أعلم.

*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أنشد أبو بكر الدِّيْنَوَرِيّ ُ الحنبليُّ البغداديُّ (ت: 532) - كما في "المنتظم" 17/329 وغيره -:تَمَنَّيْتَ أَنْ تُمْسِي فَقِيهًـا مُنَاظِرًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِغَيْرِ عَنَـاءٍ وَالْجُنُونُ فُنُونُ


وَلَيْسَ اكْتِسَابُ الْمَالِ دُونَ مَشَقَّةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَلَقَّيْتَهَا فَالْعِلْمُ كَيْفَ يَكُونُ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وصية الخطاب بن المعلى المخزومي لابنه: 

«أخبرني محمد بن المنذر بن سعيد، حدثنا أبو حاتم: محمد بن إدريس الحنظلي،  حدثني عبدالرحمن بن أبي عطية الحمصي، عن الخطاب بن المعلى المخزومي القرشي:  أنه وعظ ابنه، 

فقال:«يا بني عليك بتقوى الله وطاعته، وتجنب محارمه، باتباع سنته ومعالمه،  حتى تصح عيوبك، وتقر عينك، فإنها لا تخفى على الله خافية، وإني قد وسمت لك  وسما، ووضعت لك رسما، إن أنت حفظته ووعيته، عملت به، ملأت أعين الملوك،  وانقاد لك به الصعلوك، ولم تزل متربحا مشرقا، يحتاج إليك، ويرغب إلى ما في  يديك، فأطع أباك، واقتصر على وصية أبيك، وفرغ لذلك ذهنك، واشغل به قلبك  ولبك، وإياك وهذر الكلام، وكثرة الضحك والمزاح، ومهازلة الإخوان، فإن ذلك  يذهب البهاء، ويوقع الشحناء، وعليك بالرزانة والتوقر، من غير كبر يوصف منك،  ولا خيلاء عنك، والق صديقك وعدوك بوجه الرضا، وكف الأذى، من غير زلة لهم،  ولا هيبة منهم، وكن في جميع أمورك في أوسطها؛ فإن خير الأمور أوساطها،  فأقلل الكلام، وأفش السلام، وامش متمكنا قصدا، ولا تخط برجلك، ولا تسحب  ذيلك، ولا تلو عنقك، ولا رداءك، ولا تنظر في عطفك، ولا تكثر الالتفات ولا  تقف على الجماعات، ولا تتخذ السوق مجلسا، ولا الحوانيت متحدثا، ولا تكثر  المراء ولا تنازع السفهاء، وإن تكلمت فاختصر، وإن مزحت فاقتصر، وإذا جلست  فتربع، وتحفظ من تشبيك أصابعك وتفقيعها والعبث بلحيتك وبخاتمك وذؤابة سيفك  وتخليل أسنانك، وإدخالك يدك في أنفك، وكثرة طرد الذباب عن وجهك، وكثرة  التثاؤب والتمطي (التمطط: أي التمدد وهو مع التثاؤب من أمارات الكسل)،  وأشباه ذلك مما يستخفه الناس منك، ويغتمزون به فيك.

:

وليكن مجلسك هاديا، وحديثك مقسوما، وأصغ إلى الكلام الحسن ممن حدثك بغير  إظهار عجب منك، ولا مسألة إعادة، وغض عن الفكاهات، من المضاحك والحكايات،  ولا تحدث عن إعجابك بولدك، ولا جاريتك، ولا عن فرسك، ولا عن سيفك، وإياك  وأحاديث الرؤيا، فإنك إن أظهرت عجبا بشيء منها، طمع فيها السفهاء، فولدوا  لك الأحلام، واغتمزوا في عقلك، ولا تصنع تصنع المرأة، ولا تبذل تبذل العبد،  ولا تهلب لحيتك ولا تبطنها
(تبطين اللحية ألا يؤخذ مما تحت الذقن والحنك)، وتوق كثرة الحف، ونتف  الشيب، وكثرة الكحل، والإسراف في الدهن، وليكن كحلك غبا، ولا تلح في  الحاجات، ولا تخشع في الطلبات، ولا تعلم أهلك وولدك –فضلا عن غيرهم – عدد  مالك، فإنهم أن رأوه قليلا هنت عليهم، وإن كان كثيرا لم تبلغ به رضاهم،  وأخفهم من غير عنف، ولن لهم من غير ضعف، ولا تهازل أمتك وعبدك، وإذا خاصمت  فتوقر، وتحفظ من جهلك، وتجنب عجلتك، وتفكر في حجتك، وأر الحاكم شيئا من  حلمك، ولا تكثر الإشارة بيدك، ولا تحفز على ركبتيك، وتوق حمرة الوجه، وعرق  الجبين، وإن سفه عليك فاحلم، وإذا هو أغضبك فتحلم، وأكرم عرضك، وألق الفضول  عنك، وإن قربك سلطان، فكن منه على حد السنان(أي على مثل حد الرمح، من  الخوف والحذر)، وإن استرسل إليك
(استرسل إليك: تبسط واطمأن وأنس )، فلا تأمن "من" انقلابه عليك، وارفق به  رفقك بالصبي، وكلمه بما يشتهي، ولا يحملنك ما ترى من إلطافه(الإلطاف:  المعاملة باللطف) إياك، وخاصته بك: أن تدخل بينه وبين أحد من ولده وأهله،  وحشمه، وإن كان لذلك منك متسمعا، وللقول منك فيه مطيعا، فإن سقطة الداخل  بين الملك وأهله سرعة لا تنهض، وزلة لا تقال، وإذا وعدت فحقق، وإذا حدثت  فاصدق، ولا تجهر بمنطقك كمنازع الأصم، ولا تخافت به كتخافت الأخرس..

:

تخير محاسن القول بالحديث المقبول، وإذا حدثت بسماع، فانسبه إلى أهله،  وإياك والأحاديث العابرة المتشنعة، التي تنكرها القلوب، وتقف(وقف الجلد:  اقشعر) لها الجلود، وإياك ومضعف الكلام، مثل: نعم، نعم، ولا، لا، وعجل،  عجل، وما أشبه ذلك، وإذا توضأت من الطعام فأجد عرك كفيك، وليكن وضعك  الحرض(الحرض: غسول يزيل الأوساخ، مثل الصابون) من الأشنان في فيك، كفعلك  بالسواك، ولا تنخع في الطست، وليكن طرحك الماء من فيك مترسلا(مترسلا: قليلا  قليلا لا جملة، لئلا يطير رشاش الماء على من جاورك)، ولا تمج فتنضخ على  أقرب جلسائك، ولا تعض نصف اللقمة، ثم تعيد ما بقي منها في متصبغ، فإن ذلك  مكروه، ولا تكثر الاستسقاء على مائدة الملك، ولا تعبث بالمشاش(أطراف  العظام: أي لا تحاول استقصاء ما عليه من اللحم أو استخراج ما في العظم من  المخ)، ولا تعب شيئا مما يقرب إليك على مائدة، بقلة خل أو تابل أو عسل؛ فإن  السحابة، قد صيرت لنفسها مهابة(ارتفعت السحابة وعلت عن أن تسمع كلام  الناس)؛ ولا تمسك إمساك المبثور(المحبوس والممنوع)، ولا تبذر تبذير السفيه  المغرور، واعرف في مالك واجب الحقوق، وحرمة الصديق، واستغن عن الناس  يحتاجوا إليك. واعلم أن الجشع يدعو إلى الطبع(الشين والعيب)، والرغبة -كما  قد قيل- تدق الرقبة، ورب أكلة تمنع أكلات، والتعفف مال جسيم، وخلق كريم  ومعرفة الرجل قدره، تزيد عزة، ومن تعدى القدر، هوى في بعيد القعر(من جاوز  قدره اغترارا وقع في الهلكة). والصدق زين، والكذب شين؛ ولصدق يسرع عطب  صاحبه، أحسن من عاقبة كذب يسلم عليه قائله، ومعاداة الحليم خير من مصادقة  الأحمق، ولزوم الكريم على الهوان، خير من صحبة اللئيم على الإحسان، وقرب  ملك جواد، خير من مجاورة بحر طراد، وزوجة السوء الداء العضال..

:

شبه بأهل العقل تكن منهم، وتصنع للشرف تدركه..
واعلم أن كل امرئ حيث وضع نفسه، وإنما ينسب الصانع إلى صناعته، والمرء يعرف  بقرينه، وإياك وإخوان السوء، فإنهم يخونون من رافقهم، ويحزنون من صادقهم،  وقربهم أعدى من الجرب، ورفضهم من استكمال الأدب، واستخفار(الغدر بذمة  اللاجئ إليك، والسين والتاء فيها للطلب فهي صحيحة) المستجير لؤم، والعجلة  شؤم، وسوء التدبير وهن.
والإخوان اثنان: فمحافظ عليك عند البلاء، وصديق لك في الرخاء؛ فاحفظ صديق البلاء، وتجنب صديق العافية، فإنهم أعدى الأعداء.
ومن اتبع الهوى، مال به إلى الردى، ولا يعجبنك الجهم(الجهم: العبوس الكالح  الوجه، كبرا على الناس) من الرجال، ولا تحقره ضئيلا كالخلال(العود تخلل به  الأسنان)، فإنما المرء بأصغريه بقلبه ولسانه، ولا ينتفع به بأكثر من  أصغريه.
وتوق الفساد، وإن كنت في بلاد الأعادي، ولا تفرش عرضك لمن دونك، ولا تجعل  مالك أكرم عليك من عرضك، ولا تكثر الكلام، فتثقل على الأقوام وامنح الشر  جليسك، والقبول من لاقاك.
وإياك وكثرة التزين والتزليق(التزلي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*عدنان البخاري
*
يا طالب العلم لا عجلة في العلم!
 لا تكتب تغريدة مرتجلة منفعلا بحدث، منجرفا مع أو ضد تيار! ثم تندم بعد مراجعة علمية متأنية!
 كن حليما في العلم!
 حين تتناقل (وسط الفتن) بين أقصى اليسار وأقصى اليمين فهي علامة عجلة ظاهرة!
 يجب أن يكون درسًا عظيمًا لك: لا تعجل ولا تتقحم العظائم قبل الأوان!
 أين وصية النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لكثير من أصحابه بالصمت والعزلة زمن الفتن؟!
 كأنها لا تعني كثيرًا ممن يستشرف للفتنة، وقد وقاه الله شرّها وشر تكلف الخوض فيها!

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*عدنان البخاري
*
كلام عالم عاقل!
 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 
 الخوارج ابتدعوا بدعة وكفّروا من لم يوافقهم عليها، فضررهم على المسلمين أعظم من ضرر الظلمة الذين يعلمون أن الظلم محرّم..
 وأين ظلم بعض ولاة الأمور من استيلاء من هو أظلم منه؟! ومعلوم أن شرّ الكفار والمرتدين و(الخوارج) أعظم من شر الظالم!

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله: أجمع عقلاء كل أمة على أن النعيم لايدرك بالنعيم.
 وأن من آثر الراحة فاتته الراحة.
 وأن بحسب ركوب الأهوال واحتمال المشاق تكون الفرحة!

*عدنان البخاري*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الشعبي رحمه الله: أفخر بيتٍ قيل قول الأنصار يوم بدرٍ:
 وببئر بدرٍ إذ يردّ وجوههم ••• جبريلُ تحت لوائنا ومحمدُ

*عدنان البخاري*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*عدنان البخاري
*
قال الإمام أحمد سمعت أبايوسف القاضي يقول: خمسة يجب على الناس مداراتهم:
 الملك المتسلط. 
 والقاضي المتأول. 
 والمريض. 
 والمرأة. 
 والعالم ليقتبس من علمه.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*عدنان البخاري
*
عن عمر رضي الله عنه قال: (اعلموا أن الطمع فقر واليأس غنى، وأن الرجل إذا يئس من شيء استغنى عنه).
 أيا قلبي المعذّب بالأماني ••• أطعني تنجُ باليأس المريحِ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

_
ليس البكاء وان اطيل بمقنعي ******الخطب اعظم قيمة من ادمعي
تالله ما جار الزمان وما اعتدا ******باشد من هذا المصاب واوجع
فقد الرسول فاضلمت كل الدنا ******والحزن عم بكل القلب موضع 
مازال بالاسلام فينا باقينا ******يهد الانام بنوره المتشعشع_

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الأثر الذي رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف بسند صححه محققه -عوامة-:  (31154) حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ بَكْرٍ السَّهْمِيُّ، عَنْ حَاتِمِ  بْنِ أَبِي صَغِيرَةٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي مُلَيْكَةَ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ بِنْتِ  طَلْحَةَ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أُمِّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، أَنَّهَا قَتَلَتْ جَانًّا، فَأُتِيَتْ فِيمَا يَرَى النَّائِمُ، فَقِيلَ لَهَا: أَمَا وَاللهِ لَقَدْ قَتَلْتِ مُسْلِمًا، قَالَتْ: فَلِمَ يَدْخُلْ عَلَيَّ أَزْوَاجُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ فَقِيلَ لَهَا: مَا يَدْخُلُ عَلَيْك إلاَّ وَعَلَيْك ثِيَابُك، فَأَصْبَحَتْ فَزِعَةً وَأَمَرَتْ بِاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ أَلْفًا، فَجعلَت فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*أبو مالك المديني*





* للـه ثـم للتاريـخ ( كلمة من ابن حجر في حق شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية* أزف  إلى إخواني في هذا الملتقى الكريم كلمة تكتب بماء الذهب ، بل أغلى وأعلى ،  كلمة ربما لها شأن عند من يطعن في هذا الإمام العلم ، شيخ الإسلام ابن  تيمية ؛ لأن قائلها يوقرونه ويعتبرونه عالما ، وهو بحق عالم إمام حافظ كبير  ومحدث عظيم ، إنه الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله في تقريظ له على  الرد الوافر ، لصفي الدين الحنفي البخاري ، وهو مطبوع ، وكذلك موجود في  نهاية كتاب : الجواهر والدرر في ترجمة شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر ، وهو مطبوع  أيضا . إليكم الكلمة الرائعة التي خرجت من عالم منصف بحق ، قال الحافظ ابن  حجر رحمه الله : 
وقد قام على الشيخ تقي الدين جماعة من العلماء مرارا بسبب أشياء أنكروها  عليه من الأصول والفروع وعقدت له بسبب ذلك عدة مجالس بالقاهرة ودمشق ولا  يعلم عن أحد منهم أنه أفتى بزندقته ولا حكم بسفك دمه مع شدة المتعصب عليه  حينئذ من أهل الدولة حتى حبس بالقاهرة ثم الإسكندرية ومع ذلك فكلهم يعترف بسعة علمه وزهده ووصفه بالسخاء والشجاعة وغير ذلك من قيامه في نصرة الإسلام والدعاء إلى الله تعالى في السر والعلانية فكيف لا ينكر على من أطلق عليه أنه كافر بل من أطلق على من سماه شيخ الإسلام الكفر وليس في تسميته بذلك ما يقتضي ذلك فإنه شيخ مشايخ الإسلام في عصره بلا ريب والمسائل التي أنكرت عليه ما كان يقولها بالتشهي ولا يصر على القول بها بعد قيام الدليل عليه عنادا وهذه تصانيفه طافحة بالرد على من يقول بالتجسيم والتبري منه ومع ذلك فهو بشر يخطئ ويصيب فالذي أصاب فيه وهو الأكثر يستفاد منه ويترحم عليه بسببه والذي أخطأ فيه لا يقلد فيه بل هو معذور لأن علماء الشريعة شهدوا له بأن ادوات الاجتهاد اجتمعت فيه  حتى كان أشد المتعصبين عليه العاملين في إيصال الشر إليه وهو الشيخ كمال  الدين الزملكاني شهد له بذلك وكذلك الشيخ صدر الدين بن الوكيل الذي لم يثبت  لمناظرته غيره ومن أعجب العجب ان هذا الرجل كان من أعظم الناس قياما على أهل البدع من الروافض والحلولية والاتحادية وتصانيفه في ذلك كثيرة شهيرة وفتاويه فيهم لا تدخل تحت الحصر فياقرة أعينهم إذا سمعوا تكفيره وياسرورهم إذا رأوا من يكفره من أهل العلم ، فالواجب  على من يلتبس بالعلم وكان له عقل أن يتأمل كلام الرجل من تصانيفه المشهورة  أو من السنة من يوثق به من أهل النقل فيفرد من ذلك ما ينكر فليحذر منه قصد  النصح ويثني عليه بفضائله فيما أصاب من ذلك كدأب غيره من العلماء الأنجاب ولو لم يكن للشيخ تقي الدين من المناقب إلا تلميذه الشهير الشيخ شمس الدين بن قيم الجوزية صاحب التصانيف النافعة السارة التي انتفع بها الموافق والمخالف لكان غاية في الدلالة على عظيم منزلته فكيف وقد شهد له بالتقدم في العلوم والتمييز في المنطوق والمفهوم ائمة عصره من الشافعية وغيرهم فضلا عن الحنابلة فالذي  يطلق عليه مع هذه الأشياء الكفر أو على من سماه شيخ الإسلام لا يلتفت إليه  ولا يعول في هذا المقام عليه بل يجب ردعه عن ذلك إلى أن يراجع الحق ويزعن  للصواب ، والله يقول الحق وهو يهدي السبيل ، وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .
قال  وكتبه أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن حجر الشافعي عفا الله عنه وذلك في اليوم  التاسع من شهر ربيع الأول عام خمسة وثلاثين وثمان مئة حامدا ومصليا على  محمد ومسلما هذا آخر كلامه .
سؤال وجوابه للعلامة ابن حجر 
ووجد  هذا السؤال والأجوبة بخط الشيخ الصالح المفيد محمد شمس الدين ابن المرحوم  الشيخ تقي الدين ابن شيخ الإسلام أبي عمر قدس الله روحه وهو هذا بتاريخ  عاشر القعدة تسع وأربعين وثمان مئة وجدت بخط لا أدري من سائله ولا من كاتبه  وعليه أجوبة بخط من تذكر ومن خطوطهم نقلت وصورة السؤال 
ما  تقول السادة العلماء أئمة الدين رضي الله عنهم أجمعين في جماعة كانوا  قاعدين في مسجد فقال واحد منهم : كان الشيخ تقي الدين ابن تيمية من هذا  العلم وما كان في زمانه مثله إلا القليل فقال واحد من الحاضرين هذا كان  كافرا وقع منه الكفر في ثلاثين مكانا فحصل عند الجماعة الحاضرين من هذا  الكلام حاصل أن يكون الحق مع الأول أو مع من قال إنه كافر ووقع منه الكفر 
فبينوا لنا الحق وقد قال الله تعالى { فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون } افتونا مأجورين رحمكم الله تعالى أجمعين 
وصورة الجواب 
الحمد لله اللهم اهدني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك 
لا يطلق في ابن تيمية أنه كافر إلا احد رجلين إما كافر حقيقة وإما جاهل بحاله فإن الرجل كان من كبار المسلمين  إلا أن له مسائل اختارها من مقالات المسلمين يلزم من بعضها الكفر عند بعض  أهل العلم دون بعض ولازم المذهب ليس بمذهب ولم يزل المذكور داعية إلى  الإيمان بالله تعالى طول عمره وقد أثنى عليه وعلى علمه ودينه وزهده جميع  الطوائف من أهل عصره حتى ممن كان يخالفه في الاعتقاد 
والله المستعان 
قال وكتبه أحمد بن علي بن حجر الشافعي عفا الله تعالى عنه آمين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حكمة جدي
 ﻳَﺎ ﺩَﺍﺧِﻞَ ( ﺍﻟﻨﺖ ) ﺧُﺬ ﺧﻤساً ﻣﻦ ﺍلدُﺭرِ ....
 ﺗﺤﻤﻴﻚ ﺗﻨﺠﻴﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺍﻣﺔ ﺍلخطرِ
 .
 ﺭﺍﻗــﺐ ﺇﻟﻬﻚ ﻻ ﺗﻬﺘﻚ ﻣﺤــﺎﺭمَــﻪ ...
 ﻭ ﺍﺣــﻔﻆ ﻗُـﻠﻴﻤــﻚ ﻭ ﺍﺣﻔـﻆ ﻧﻌﻤﺔ ﺍلبصرِ
 .
 ﺧَـــﻞِّ ﺍﻟﻔﻀــﻮﻝ ﻻ ﺗﺒﺮﺡ ﻣﻮﺍﻃﻨﻪ ....
 ﺇنَّ ﺍﻟـﻔـﻀـﻮﻝ ﺑﺮﻳـــﺪُ ﺍﻟـﻀــﺮّ ﻭ ﺍﻟـﻀـــﺮرِ
 .
 ﻭ اﺣﺬﺭ ﺗُﺼَﺎﺩِﻕ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺸﻘﻰ بصفحَته ....
 ﻻ ﺗـﻔـﻌــلنَّ ﻭ ﻫـــﺬﻱ ﺭﺍﺑـــﻊ ﺍﻟــﺪﺭرِ
 .
 ﺃﻣــﺎ ﺍﻟـحَـــﻮﺍﺩﺙ ﻭ ﺍﻷﺧﺒــﺎﺭ فاحذَﺭﻫــﺎ ...
 ﻻ ﺗﻨﺸـﺮنَّ ﺳـﻮﻯ ﻣﺎ ﺣـقَّ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺒﺮ
 .
 ﺧﻤﺲٌ ﻣﻦ ﺍلدُﺭِّ ﻗﺪ جَاﺀﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ عجَل ....
 ﻓﺎﻋﻤﻞ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺗﺠﻨـــﻲ طيّب ﺍلثمرِ

----------


## أبو أسامة جبايري

ابيات طريفة 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

(ولا تصير القلوب مُسَخَّرةً إلا بالمعارف  والاعتقادات، فكل من اعتقد القلب فيه وصفاً من أوصاف الكمال انقاد له  وتَسخَّر له بحسب قوة اعتقاد القلب، وبحسب درجة ذلك الكمال عنده، وليس  يشترط أن يكون الوصف كمالاً في نفسه، بل يكفي أن يكون كمالا عنده وفي  اعتقاده، وقد يعتقد ما ليس كمالاً كمالاً، فإن انقياد القلب حال للقلب،  وأحوال القلوب تابعة لاعتقادات القلوب وعلومها وتخيلاتها)[الغزالي، إحياء  علوم الدين، دار الخير، ص4/62].

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جاء في كتاب جمهرة خطب العرب في عصور العربية الزاهرة لأحمد زكي صفوت:

(عن طاوُس قال: بينا أنا بمكة إذ دفعت إلى الحجاج بن يوسف فثَنَى لي  وِسَادًا فجلست. فبينا نحن نتحدث إذ سمعت صوت أعرابي في الوادي رافعاً صوته  بالتلبية فقال الحجاج: عليّ بالمُلَبِّي. فأُتِي به.

فقال: من الرجل؟ 

قال: من أفناء الناس. 

قال: ليس عن هذا سألتك. 

قال: نعم سألتني. 

قال: مِن أي البُلدان أنت؟ 

قال: من أهل اليمن. 

قال له الحجاج. فكيف خلَّفت محمد بن يوسف - يعني أخاه وكان عامِلَه على اليمن – ؟

قال: خلفته عظيماً جَسِيماً خَرَّاجًا ولَّاجا. 

فقال: ليس عن هذا سألتك.

قال: نعم سألتني.

قال: كيف خلَّفت سيرته في الناس؟

قال: خلَّفته ظلوماً غشوماً عاصياً للخالق مطيعاً للمخلوق. 

فازْوَّر من ذلك الحجاج وقال: ما أقدمك لهذا وقد تعلم مكانته مني؟! 

فقال له الأعرابي: أَفَتَرَاهُ بمكانةٍ منك أعزَّ مني بمكانتي من الله  تبارك وتعالى وأنا وافد بيته وقاضي دَيْنِه ومصَدِّق نبيه صلى الله عليه  وسلم؟ 

فَوَجَم لها الحجاج ولم يُحِر له جواباً حتى خرج الرجل بلا إذن!.

قال طاوس: فتبعته حتى أتى المُلْتَزم فتعلق بأستار الكعبة فقال: 

بك أعوذ وإليك ألوذ فاجعل لي في اللَّهَف إلى جوارك والرِّضا بضَمَانك  مندوحةً عن منع الباخلين وغِنًى عما في أيدي المستأثِرِين. اللهم عُدْ  بِفَرَجك القريب ومعروفك القديم وعادتك الحسنة.

قال طاوس: ثم اختفى في الناس فألفيته بعرفات قائماً على قدميه وهو يقول: 

اللهم إن كنت لم تقبل حجِّى ونَصَبي وتَعَبِي فلا تَحْرِمْنِي أجر المُصَاب  على مُصِيبَته فلا أعلم مصيبة أعظم ممن ورد حَوْضك وانصرف محروماً من وجه  رغبتك). انتهى.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال حسان -
لساني صارم لا عيب فيه ... وبحرى لاتكدره الدلاء

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

يا صاحبيّ قفا واستخبرا وسلا *** أين الكرام وأين الاخوة الودد
لو أنهم نهضوا للفضل واعتصبوا *** للدين واعتصموا باللّه لانتجدوا
نبغي رسالتنا نرجو مقالتكم *** فالمؤمنون إذا ما أوعدوا صدقوا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إني لأستحي أن أرى الكتاب لا أتصفحه 

إسماعيل بن محمد تيمور كاشف 
"النهضة الإسلامية في سير أعلامها المعاصرين"

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قالت الحكماء: إمام عادل، خير من مطر وابل؛ وإمام غشوم، خير من فتنة تدوم؛ ولما يزع الله بالسلطان أكثر ما يزع بالقرآن.



العقد الفريد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

زَعَمَ اِبنَ عمي أَن حِلمي ضَرَني ... ما ضَرُ قَبلي أَهلَهُ الحِلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سوء الظن 
هو اعتقاد جانب الشر وترجيحه على جانب الخير فيما يحتمل الأمرين معا
قال بن حجر الهيتمي ( وسوء الظن بالمسلم من الكبائر الباطة)


الشوربجي أمراض القلوب 2 ح10 أولها

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سب بن الشاعر عبيد الراعي  جريرا فقال له 

*أعـد الله للشعـراء مـنـي*** صواعق يخضعون لها الرقابا


أنا البازي المطل على نميـر* أتيح من السماء لها انصبابا


فلا صلى الإله علـى نميـر* ولا سقيت قبورهم السحابـا


ولو وزنت حلوم بني نميـر *على الميزان ما وزنت ذبابا


فغض الطرف إنك من نميـر* فلا كعبا بلغـت ، ولا كلابـا


إذا غضبت عليك بنو تميـم *حسبت الناس كلهم غضابـا
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

رحم الله محمد المجذوب الذي قال : في الالباني رحمه الله
ألا كِلْمة في الشيخ تنصفه ــ فقد طغى الجورُ حتى في الموازينِ
شُنَّت عليه حروبٌ لا يسوِّغُها ــ عقلٌ يرى الحق في ظل البراهين
فقلت : فوق ثنائي ما يبلِّغه ــ محدِّث الشامِ عن خير النبيين
وردّه الجيل للوحي الجليل يد ــ ما إن يكابر فيها غير مفتون
وحسبه أنه هز العقول وقد ــ باتت من الحجر والتقليد في هُون
فأصبحت ذات وعي ليس يعجزه ــ التمييز مابين مكروه ومسنونِ
والدين سر من الرحمن بيَّنه ــ رسوله ، وسواه محضُ تخمينِ
والجامدون حيارى ليس في يدهم ــ إلا رواية مجروح لموهون
فما عسى أن يقول الشعر في رجل ــ يدعوه حتى عداه ناصرَ الدين !
وأي خير إذا فرد تجاهلَه ــ وقد فشا فضله بين الملايين !

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بالله لفظك هذا سال من عسل *** أم قد صببت على أفواهنا العسلا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سلام عليكم من أكادير بالغا *** ومن يعتصم بالله قطعا سيهتدي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قلــت لمــن أحبنـي ** في اللـه حـب أهلــه 
أحبكــ اللـه الذيـــ  ** أحببتني لأجلــــــه*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حسدوا الفتى إذ لم ينالوا سعيه  ***     فالناس أعداءٌ له وخصوم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

اليوم علم وغدا مثلــــه             من نخب العلـــم التـي تلتقــط 
يحصل الـمرء بها حكمة             وإنّــمـا السيــل اجتماع النقــط

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كان الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله تعالى يقول :  " أدركنا الناس وهم يراءون بما يعملون فصاروا الآن يراءون بما لا يعملون !! "

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حم الله شيخنا المحدث العلامه / الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه واسعه واسكنه فسيح جناته مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين .

أهكذا الموتُ يخفي اليـوم مرآكا * * * * وخلْف أستاره يخفـي محيَّاكا؟!
أهكذا الموتُ يرجي كلَّ ذي نَفَسٍ * * * * وينتقيك فـريداً حين وافاكا؟!
أهكذا الموتُ ينفـي كلَّ رائحـةٍ * * * * أريجها كالشذا تزكو برؤياكا؟!
أهكذا الموتُ يطـوي كلَّ لائحةٍ * * * * تفيض نوراً بما قد خط كفاكا؟!
أهكذا الموتُ يُنسـي كلَّ ذاكرةٍ * * * * كانت لنا سنداً تدعو لذكْراكا؟!

لا، لا يزال رنين الصوت في أذني * * * * يعيه قلبي ، فلا تقْطَـعْ به فاكا
تقول: عندي سؤالٌ من يجيب على * * * * هذا السؤالِ ؟ فكم نحتار في ذاكا
كما تقول: دعوني من أجاب فكم * * * * عندي له درهمٌ يُعطاه مَن جاكا
ولا يـزال خيـالٌ لا يفارقُـني * * * * في كل وقتٍ وإن فارقتُ رؤياكا
فإن سمعتُ لكـم صوتاً بأشرطةٍ * * * * هاجتْ دموعيَ حزنًا عند ذكْراكا


وكم صديقٍ دعاني أن أشيـدَ بكم * * * * شعراً، أُعزِّي به مَن كان يهـواكا
لكن تحطَّم شِعري عنـدما عَجَزَت * * * * أبياتُه، لم تُقِم شكـراً لمسـعاكا
حروفُ شعري يتامى حين تفقدُكم * * * * واستعجم الحرفُ لم ينطِق بفحواكا
أضحتْ غصونُ قريضي اليوم ذاويةً * * * * فموتُك الصيـفُ لم تظفرْ بلُقياكا
وكيف أكتب شعراً عن سماحتكم * * * * وكلُّ شعرٍ فلن يسمـو لعلياكا


أنت ابنُ هادي فكم تهدي هنا أمماً * * * * للشرع، سبحان مَن للشرْع أهداكا
وأنت مقبلُ كم أقبلتَ فـي نَهَمٍ * * * * على التعلُّـم إذ يحـويه جنبـاكا
بالحفظ صرتَ على الأقران مشتهراً * * * * وهـل بخاريُ هـذا العصـر إلَّاكا؟
جعلت وقتَك تحصيـلاً وأسئـلة * * * * وكم تناقش مـن بالعلـم يلقاكا
ولم تكن قاتلاً فـي المـرء مـوهبةً * * * * كلا، وكم شَجّعتْ في السير يُمناكا
ذكاؤكم أدهـشَ الألبابَ قاطـبةً * * * * به تبـوح بهـذا الـدرب عيناكا
تسير فـي موكب الـرحمن داعيةً * * * * لشرْع ربي ، فكم بالشرع أعلاكا
ولستَ تدعو إلى تقليد شخصِكمُ * * * * لكنْ إلـى سنة المعصـوم دعواكا

وكم تقابلُ في ذا الدرب من بِدَعٍ * * * * بِصَارم الحـق ، قد بدَّدت أفّاكا
جَرَحْتَ كلَّ عدوٍ للرسـول ومَن * * * * يرى هداه قـديماً حـين عاداكا
نصحتَ حقاً ولاة الأمر فـي شمَمٍ * * * * فلستَ تخشى سوى الرحمن مولاكا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال العلامة محمد الخضر حسين - رحمه الله - :*
((  فكل ساعة قابلة لأن تضع فيها حجراً يزداد به صرح مجدك ارتفاعاً ، و يقطع  به قومك في السعادة باعاً أو ذراعاً ، فإن كنت حريصاً على أن يكون لك مجدك  الأسمى ، و لقومك السعادة العظمى ، فدع الراحة جانباً ، و اجعل بينك و بين  اللهو حاجباً .))

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ليس بأخيك من احتجت إلى مداراته 
 الامام الشافعي  رحمه الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال ابن قاسم الغزي الشافعي :
 (...وليس بعاقل من أمكنه درجة ورثة الأنبياء ثم فوتها )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حكى القاضي أبو عمر محمد بن يوسف الأزدي: كنتُ أُسايِرُ أبا بكر محمد بن داود الأصفهاني ببغداد، وإذا بجارية تغني من شعرٍ:
 أشكو إليكَ فـــؤاداً أنـــتَ مُتْلِفُهُ  ---  شَكْوىٰ عليلٍ إلىٰ إلْفٍ يُعَلِّلُه
 الله حَرَّمَ قتلي في الهوىٰ سفهاً  ---  وَ أنتَ يا قاتلي ظُلماً تُحَلِّلُه
 ____________
 محيي الدين غنيم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ولابن مردويه من طريق السدي قال الترك سرية من سرايا يأجوج ومأجوج خرجت تغير، فجاء ذو القرنين فبنى السد فبقوا خارجا.

وقال ابن طولون في الشذرة في الأحاديث المشتهرة ولابن أبي حاتم عن قتادة  قال يأجوج<صفحة 38> ومأجوج اثنتان وعشرون قبيلة، بنى ذو القرنين السد  على أحد وعشرين وكانت منهم قبيلة غائبة في الغزو، وجمع الحافظ الضياء  المقدسي جزءا في خروج الترك سمعته، وعززته بثان في خروج الأروام. اهـ 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
				الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام
مصطفى الفاسي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن نَوْفلٍ قال : رأيتُ ابنَ المُباركِ في النَّوْم , فقلتُ : ما فَعَلَ اللهُ بك؟
قال : غفرَ لي برحلتي في الحديث , عليك بالقرآنِ , عليكَ بالقرآنِ.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال العلامة صالح الفوزان  -حفظه الله- :

((إذا كان ولابد من نقل كلام أهل العلم فعليه أن  يستوفي النقل من أوله إلى آخره , ويجمع كلام العالم في  المسألة من مختلف كتبه حتى يتضح مقصوده , ويرد  بعض كلامه إلى بعض ولا يكتفي بنقل طرف ويترك الطرف الآخر؛ لأن هذا يسبب سوء الفهم وأن ينسب إلى العالم ما لم  يقصده)).اﻫ.

مقدمة كتاب"رفع اللائمة" صحيفة رقم 5

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

رسلان شيخ عالم رباني ** منهاجه هدي النبي العدناني
 رام العلوم تعلما ومعلما ** ومفسرا للذكر والتبيان
 وعن البلاغة حدثن ولا حرج ** فقه البديع معززا بمعاني
 ومن الفصاحة لا أمل سماعه ** وبصوته الرنان في الأذان
 جبل أشم فى العقيدة والحديث ** وفى الخطـابة قمة التبيان
 أثنى عليه الصالحون برشده ** وبحسن سمت وانشراح جنان
 نهج النبوة زانه بسجية ** هي بلسم الأهات والأحزان
 ياشيخنا رسلان طاب مقامكم ** فلقد كشفتم منهج الأخوان
 أما الخوارج لا يمل جهادهم ** فلذا رموه بعالم السلطان
 أهل التحزب قد أبان عوارهم ** بل كاشف الشيعي والعلماني
 ويناصحن القوم إذ هم أخطأوا ** بل يصبرن على أذى الخوان
 يا ناصرا نهج النبي محمد ** عوفيت من زيغ ومن خذلان
 فلقد حسبتك عالم متمرسا ** فى الطب والتفسير والقرآن
 لسنا نقول بعصمة الشيخ الجليل ** ولا نزكي العلم بالبهتان
 فالشيخ ليس من الملائك يا أخي ** بل في التفقه عالم رباني
 يارب فاحفظ شيخنا وحبيبنا ** من شر داعش زمرة الشيطان
 اجمعنا بالشيخ الحبيب محمد ** في جنة الغفران والرضوان
 صلى الإله على النبي محمد ** هو خير نسل العجم والعربان
 نونية في مدح العلامة الشيخ الدكتور " محمد سعيد رسلان حفظه الله
 كلمات/ سالم خويدم
 ( من مدينة مصراتة بليبيا )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الامام الشافعي رحمه الله في كتاب الأم .
 (وإنما كلف العباد الحكم على الظاهر من القول والفعل ، وتولى الله - سبحانه -الثواب على السرائر دون خلقه )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الشيخ عادل الشوربجي حفظه الله :
 د 25 ح 1  من شرح تعليق العثيمين على الحلية  مسألة هامة
  ( أي عبادة لها نوعين من الشروط     ................
  الشرط الأول : عام  : ولا تنفك عنه عبادة  الاخلاص  و ىالمتابعة
 وعلى ذلك نقول الدعوة إلى الله عبادة  تحتاج إلى الاخلاص والمتابعة 
 فوسائل الدعوة توقيفية .
 2- شروط خاصة : لصحة العبادة 
 فالصلاة والصيام والزكاة عبادات يلزم لها شروطها الخاصة الاسلام والعقل والتمييز والوضوء للصلاة  والنصاب والحول للزكاة وهكذا ،
 فالصلاة تحتاج للإخلاص والمتابعة  كشرط عام 
 وتحتاج  للوضوء ودخول الوقت وستر العورة وهكذا كشرط خاص
 الشرح لم يكن واضحا كفاية فتصرفت فيه بما لا يخل بالمعنى  بل زدته وضوحا فقط 
 والسلام

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ما معنى ظل الله؟
  للشيخ العلامة محمد صالح العثيمين رحمه الله
 بعض الناس يظنون أن المراد بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 "سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله"
 أنه ظل الرب عز وجل 
 وهذا ظن خاطئ جدًا
 لا يظنه إلا رجل جاهل
 ↩ وذلك أنه من المعلوم أن الناس في الأرض ، وأن الظل هذا يكون عن الشمس
 فلو قدر أن المراد ظل الرب سبحانه وتعالى 
 لزم من هذا أن تكون الشمس فوق الله ، ليكون حائلا بينه وبين الناس 
 وهذا شيء مستحيل ، ولا يمكنه 
 لأن الله سبحانه قد ثبت له العلو المطلق من جميع الجهات
 ⏪ ولكن المراد ظل يخلقه الله في ذلك اليوم يظلل من يستحقون أن يظلهم الله في ظله 
 وإنما أضافه الله إلى نفسه
 لأنه في ذلك اليوم لا يستطيع أحد أن يُظلل بفعل مخلوق 
  فهذا أضافه الله سبحانه إلى نفسه لاختصاصه به
 [نظم الفرائد واقتناص الأوابد (134)]

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لعمرك ما الرزية فقد شاة ولا فرسٌ يموت ولا بعِـيرُ 
ولكن الرزية فقد حـــرٍّ يموت بموته خلـق كـثيــر

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

والبيت لعَبدة بن الطبيب التميمي في رثاء قيس بن عاصم التميمي ؛ الذي قال فيه النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : هذا سيد أهل الوبر ، وقبل البيت :
عليكَ سلامُ اللهِ قيسَ بن عاصمٍ === ورحْمَتُهُ ما شاء أن يترَحَّما .
تحية مَن أوليتَهُ منكَ نعمةً === إذا زارَ عن شحطٍ بلادكَ سَلّما 
 فما كانَ قيسٌ هُلكُهُ هُلْكُ واحدٍ === ولكنَّهُ بُنيانُ قومٍ تَهَدَّما

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*وقال ابن رجب الحنبليّ: أفِي دَارِ الخَرَابِ تَظلُّ تَبنِي *** وتَعمُرُ؟ مَا لِعمرَانٍ خُلِقتَا!  (القصيدة)*  *بسم الله الرّحمن الرّحيم...*
*إنّ  الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيّئات  أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضلّ له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أنْ لا  إله إلا اللّه وحده لا شريك له، وأن محمّدًا عبده ورسوله.
أمّا بعد:*
*فهذه قصيدةٌ بليغةٌ في معانيها؛ عظيمةٌ في مقاصدها؛ للحافظِ ابنِ رجبَ الحنبليِّ ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ في رسالته (ذمّ قسوة القلب)...*
*يبيّنُ فيها زخرفَ هذه الدّنيا؛ ومآلَ العبدِ فيها...**فأبدعَ قائلاً:
1-  أفِي دَارِ الخَـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــرَابِ تَظلُّ تَبنِي ***  وتَعمُرُ؟ مَا لِعــُـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــمرَانٍ خُلِقتَا!*
*2-  وَمَا تَركَتْ لَكَ الأَيَّامُ عُـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــذرًا  *** لَقَد وَعَظَتْكَ لَكِـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــنْ مَا اتَّعَظتَا!*
*3-  تُنادي للرَّحِيـــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  لِ بِكُلِّ حِينٍ  *** وَتُعلِنُ إنَّمَا المَقصُــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــودُ  أنْتَا!*
*4-  وتُسمِعُكَ النِّــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــدَاءَ وأنتَ لاَهٍ ***  عَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــنِ الدَّاعِي كأنَّكَ مَا سَمِعتَا!*
*5-  وتَعلَمُ أنَّهُ سَفَرٌ  بَعِيــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  دٌ ***  وعَــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــن إِعدَادِ زَادٍ قَد غَفَلتَا!*
*6-  تَنَـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  امُ وَطالِبُ الأيَّامِ  سَاعٍ *** ورَاءكَ لاَ يَنَامُ فَكيـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــفَ  نِمتَا!*
*7-  مَعائِبُ هَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــذ  ِهِ الدُّنيَا  كَثِيرٌ *** وأنتَ عَلَـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــى محبَّتِهَا  طُبِعتَا!*
*8-  يَضِيعُ العُمرُ فِـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ي لَعِبٍ وَلهوٍ *** وَ  لَـــــــــــــ  ـو أُعطِيتَ عَقــــــــــــ  ــلاً مَا لَعِبتَا!*
*9- فمَا بَعــــــــــــ  ـــــدَ الممَاتِ سِوَى جَحِيمٍ *** لِعــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــاصٍ أو نَعِيمٍ إِن أَطعتَا!*
*10-  ولستَ بآمِـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــلٍ  ردًّا لِدُنيَا ***  فَتعمــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــلُ صَالِحًا فِيمَــــــــــ  ا تَركتَا!*
*11- وأوَّلُ مَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــن ألُومُ اليَومَ نفسِي  ***  فَقَـــــــــــ  ـــــــــد فَعَلتْ نَظَائِرَ مَا فَعلتَا!*
*12- أيَا نفسِيَ أَخوضًا فِــــــــــي المَعاصِي  *** وَبعـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـدَ الأربَعِينَ وغِبَّ سِتَّا!*
*13- وَأرجُـــــو أَن يَطُولَ العُمــــــــــ  ـــــــرُ حَتَّى * **** أَرى زَادَ الرَّحِيـــــــ  ــــــــــــــل  ِ وقَد تأتَّى!*
*14- أيَـــــا غُصنَ الشَّبابِ تَمِيــــــــــ  ــلُ زَهوًا * **** كأنَّكَ قَــــــــــــد مَضَى زَمنٌ وعِشتَا!*
*15- عَلِمتَ فَدَعْ سَبِيلَ الجَهلِ واحذَرْ  *** وَصحِّحْ قَــــــــد عَلِمتَ ومَا عَمِلْتَا!*
*16- وَيَا مَـــــــــــــ  ـــــن يَجمعُ الأَموالَ قُلْ لِي *** أَيَمنَعُكَ الـــــــــرَّد  َى مَا قَد جَمَعتَا!*
*17-  وَيَا مَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــن يَبتَغِي أَمرًا مُطَاعًا  *** يُسمَعُ نَافِذٌ مَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــن قَد أَمَرتَا!*
*18- أَجَجْتَ إلَــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــى الوِلاَيَةِ لاَ تُبَالِي *** أَجِرْتَ عَلَـــــــــــ  ـــى البرِيَّةِ أَم عدَلتَا!*
 *19- ألاَ تَدرِي بأنَّكَ يَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــومَ صَارَتْ *** إِلَيكَ بِغَيــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــرِ سِكِّينٍ ذُبِحتَا!* *20- ولَيسَ يَقُـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــومُ فَرحةُ قَد تَولَّى *** بِتَرحةِ يَـــــــــــــ  ـــــومَ تَسمعُ قَد عُزِلتَا!*
*21- وَلاَ تُهمِــــــــــ  ــــــــــلْ فَإنَّ الوَقتَ يَسرِي *** فإنْ لَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــم تَغتَنِمهُ فَقَد أَضَعتَا!*
*22- تَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــر  َى الأيَّامَ تُبلِي كُلَّ غُصنٍ *** وَتَطوِي مِــــــــــــن سُرُورِكَ مَا نَشَرْتَا!*
*23-  وَتَعلَــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــمُ إنَّمَا الدُّنيَا  مَنامٌ  *** فَأحلَى مَا تَكُـــــــــــ  ــــــونُ إذَا انتبَهتَا!*
*24- فَكَيفَ تصدُّ عَـــــــــــــ  ــن تَحصِيلِ بَاقٍ *** وَبِالفَانِــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــي وزُخرُفِهِ شُغِلتَا!*
*25- هِـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــيَ الدُّنيَا إذَا سَرَّتكَ يَومًا *** تسُؤْكَ ضِعــــــــــــ  فَ مَا فِيهَا سُرِرتَا!*
*26- تَغُـــــــــــ  ـــــــرُّكَ كالسَّرابِ فأنتَ تَسرِي *** إليــــــــــــ  ـــــهِ ولَيسَ تَشعُرُ إن غُرِرتَا!*
*27- وَأشهدُ كَـــــــــــــ  ــــم أبادَتْ مِن حَبِيبٍ *** كأنَّكَ آمٍــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــنٌ مِمَّنْ شَهِدتَا!*
*28- وَتدْفِنُهُم وَتــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــرجِعُ ذَا سُرُورٍ *** بِمَا قَـــــــــــد نِلتَ مِن إِرثٍ وَحَرثَا!*
*29- وتَنسَاهُمْ وأنتَ غَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدًا سَتَفنَى *** كأنَّكَ مَا خُلِــــــــــق  تَ ولاَ وُجِدتا!*
*30- تُحدِّثُ عَنهُــــــــــ  ــــــــــــمُ وَتقُولُوا كَانُوا *** نَعــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــمْ كَانُوا كَماَ واللهِ كُنتَا!* 
*31- حَدِيثُكَ هـــــــــمُ وأنتَ غدًا حَدِيثٌ *** لِغَيرِهِــــــ  ــــــــمُ فَأحسِن مَا استطَعتَا!*
*32- يَعُـــــــــــ  ـــــــودُ المرءُ بَعدَ الموتِ ذِكرًا *** فَكُن حَسَن الحَدِيثِ إذَا ذُكِرتَا!*
*33- سلِ الأيَــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــامَ عَن عَمٍّ وخالٍ *** وَمَالَكَ والسُّؤالُ؟! وقَــــد عَلِمتَا!*
 *34- ألَستَ تَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــرى دِيارَهُمُ خَوَاءٌ *** فَقَـــــــــــ  ــــد أنكَرْتَ منهَا مَا عرفتَا!
،،،،،،،،،* *الأحد/ 8/ صفر/ 1431هـ.* 
   مرسلة بواسطة  حَسَّانَة بنت محمد ناصر الدين الألبانيّ    في  8:54 م

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

هذا وإنَّك يا شيخي مضيتَ إلى * * * * مقابر خير فيها صــار مثواكا
غُيٍبتَ فـي لَبِنات اللحْد منفرداً * * * * فكيف يهنأ شخصٌ حين واراكا؟
سقى الإله رفاتاً ضمَّها جـدَثٌ * * * * ورحمةُ الله طـولَ المكث تغشاكا
فقرّ عيناً ونمْ نـومَ العـروس به * * * * فسوف نحصـد ما تبذره كفاكا
وإنَّك اليوم يا شيخي مضيتَ إلى * * * * ربٍ رحيـمٍ وعنـد الله عُقباكا
فاللهَ أسأل أن تبـدو صحيفتكم * * * * يـوم القيامة نـورا بيـن يمناكا
والله أسأل أن تُجـزى بجنـته * * * * وأن يكون بـدار الخلد مأواكا
==============================  ================
بتصرف من مرثية لشاعر السنة أبي رواحة الموري -وفقه الله تعالى

منقول من رثاء للشيخ محمد عبدالحميد حسونه رحمه الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال حماد بن زيد :قيل لأيوب السختياني:العلم اليوم أكثر أم أقل ؟!
فقال أيوب :(الكلام اليوم أكثر !! والعلم كان قبل اليوم أكثر).
                                  ..(المعرفة والتاريخ:2/232)للحافظ الفسوي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

مصطفى لطفي المنفلوطي


ما من قائم يقوم في مجتمع داعياً إلى ترك ضلالة أو بدعة ، إلا وقد آذن نفسه بحرب لا تخمد نارها ، ولا تخبو أوارها حتى تهلك أو يهلك دونها.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* وَمَنْ يَتَبِعْ جَاهِداً كُلَّ عَثْرَةٍ  ****  يَجِدْهَا وَلا يَسْلَمْ لَهُ الدَّهْرَ صَاحِبُ*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*يمشونَ في النَّاسِ يَبْغُونَ العُيوبَ لِـمَنْ **** لا عَيْبَ فيه لكَيْ يُسْتَشْرَفَ العطبُ

إن يعلموا الخيرَ يُخْفُوه وإنْ عَلِمُوا ****  شرًّا أذاعُوا وإن لم يعلموا غَضِبُو
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الإمام يحي بن معين  كما في الكفاية للخطيب " آلة طالب الحديث ، 
الشهرة  ( أي بالطلب ) 
وترك البدع 
واجتناب الكبائر
 والصدق
 والأمانة 


الشيخ عبدالله البخاري حفظه الله 
من مقطع بعنوان 
ما حكم الدراسة على المجاهيل؟ فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد الرحيم البخاري

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قدِّر لرجلكَ قبلَ الخطْوِ موضعها *** فمن علا زَلَقاً عن غِرَّةٍ زَلَجا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ولا أدري ممَّ استقى هذا المُتكلّم علمَه وكيفَ بنى رأيه ؟!
 متفيهقٍ متضلعٍ بالجهل ذو *** ضلعٍ وذو جلحٍ من العرفانِ
 مُزجى البضاعة في العلوم وإنه *** زاجٍ من الإيهامِ والهذيانِ
 يشكو إلى اللهِ الحقوق تظلماً *** من جهله كشكاية الأبدان
 من جاهلٍ متطببٍ يفتي الورى *** ويحيل ذاكَ على قضا الرحمن

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

طالبة علم شافعية 

الِاحْتِيَاطَ إِنَّمَا يُشْرَعُ، إِذَا لَمْ تَتَبَيِّنِ السُّنَّةُ،   فَإِذَا تَبَيَّنَتْ فَالِاحْتِيَاطُ هُوَ اتِّبَاعُهَا وَتَرْكُ مَا   خَالَفَهَا; فَإِنْ كَانَ تَرْكُهَا لِأَجْلِ الِاخْتِلَافِ احْتِيَاطًا،   فَتَرْكُ مَا خَالَفَهَا وَاتِّبَاعُهَا، أَحْوَطُ وَأَحْوَطُ.
(زاد المعاد ج2 ص196)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ثم  يوضع له القبول في الأرض  " أي عند أهل الدين والورع ، لا الدهماء ،  والسوقة والرعاع " فأهل الفسق والانحلال لايحبون  من يأمرهم وينهاهم ، ولا يحبون من يلزمهم بالسنن ، وأهل البدع لايحبون أهل السنة  " بتصرف 

الشوربجي أمراض القلوب المطولة ح17

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

" المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده "


في قوله من لسانه أبلغ من قوله  المسلم من  سلم المسلمون من قوله ويده . 


قال الحافظ لأن أذى اللسان  قد يكون  باللسان دون القول كمن أخرج لسانه لأخيه  دون كلامه 


الشيخ العباد شرح البخاري ك الايمان ح 2

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إبراهام لنكولن -المؤسس الثاني للولايات المتحدة 
( معظم الرجال تقريبًا يمكنهم تحمل الصعاب، لكن إن أردت اختبار معدن رجل فاجعل له سلطة. ) من كتاب (إبراهام لنكولن،  محمد الخفيف )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

#‏العلامة_محمود_  محمد_شاكر‬ رحمه الله قال : حرية الرأي مكفولة لذوي العقول السليمة ، لا لكل من كسر القيد وأفلت من وراء الأسوار . 
 -------------- 
 أباطيل وأسمار

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الكتب » المجالسة وجواهر العلم للدينوري » بدو توبة داود الطائي أنه دخل المقبرة ، فسمع امرأة .

رقم الحديث: 55
(حديث مقطوع) حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَاتِمٍ الْبَغْدَادِيُّ ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ الْحِمَّانِيَّ يَقُولُ : " كَانَ بُدُوُّ تَوْبَةِ دَاوُدَ الطَّائِيِّ أَنَّهُ دَخَلَ الْمَقْبَرَةَ ، فَسَمِعَ امْرَأَةً عِنْدَ قَبْرٍ وَهِيَ تَقُولُ : 

مُقِيمٌ إِلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ خَلْقَهُ** لِقَاؤُكَ لَا يُرْجَا وَأَنْتَ قَرِيبُ
 تَزِيدُ بِلًى فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ وَلَيْلَةٍ ***وَتُسْلَى كَمَا تَبْلَى وَأَنْتَ حَبِيبُ " . 

سمعت أحد المشايخ يقول :
في أمالي الجرجاني 
 أجمع علماء الشعر  أن هذا أفضل بيت في التفجع
--------------------------------------------------------------
وذكر بن الجوزي رحمه الله في صفة الصفوة ترجمة داود الطائي .

ابن عائشة قال: مر داود بمقبرة فسمع امرأة وهي تقول: 

يا حبي ليت شعري بأي خديك بدأ البلى؟ باليمنى أم باليسرى؟
قال: فصعق.
قال: وكان الثوري إذا ذكره قال: أبصر الطائي أمره.
محمد بن حاتم البغدادي قال: سمعت الجماني يقول: كان بدو توبة الطائي أنه دخل المقبرة فسمع امرأة عند قبر وهي تقول:

مقيم إلى أن يبعث الله خلقه ... لقاؤك لا يرجى وأنت قريب
تزيد بلى في كل يوم وليلة ... وتسلى كما تبلى وأنت حبيب

----------


## أبو ريحانة الوراقي

الرزقُ عَن قدرٍ يجْرِي إِلَى أجل ... لَا ينْفد الرزق حَتَّى ينْفد الْعُمر

((جمهرة الأمثال))

----------


## أبو ريحانة الوراقي

*ألا إنّمَا الدّنْيَا مَطِيّة ُ رَاكِبٍ	... عَلا رَاكِبُوها ظَهْرَ أعوَجَ أحدَبَا
شموسٌ متى أعطتكَ طوعاً زمامها ... فكُنْ للأذى مِنْ عَقّهَا مُتَرَقِّبَا

...

لأبي فراس الحمداني

*

----------


## أبو ريحانة الوراقي

*أصدق بيت قالته العرب وأمدحه قول كعب بن زهير فى رسول الله 
تحمله الناقة الأدماء معتجرا ... بالبرد كالبدر جلّى ليلة الظّلم
وفى عطافيه أو أثناء بردته ... ما يعلم الله من دين ومن كرم

زهر الآداب وثمر الألباب (4/ 1161)

*

----------


## أبو ريحانة الوراقي

*إِذَا كَانَ بَابُ الذُّلِّ مِنْ جَانِبِ الْغِنَى ... سَمَوْتُ إِلَى الْعَلْيَاءِ مِنْ جَانِبِ الْفَقْرِ
صَبَرْتُ وَكَانَ الصَّبْرُ مِنِّي سَجِيةً ... وَحَسْبُكَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَثْنَى عَلَى الصَّبْرِ

...

لابن الأعرابي

*

----------

